# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  "Такое простое счастье" от Ирины Vitolda

## Vitolda

> Иришечка, как складно написала Алла!..
> Ты здесь и, правда, ярко засияла,
> Жаль, что пока нет темки персональной,
> Она могла бы быть оригинальной)
> Давай сегодня это пусть свершится,
> Чтобы тобой могли мы восхититься,
> Работами твоими насладиться,
> И удивиться им, и даже поучиться!!!
> Все, что ты делаешь, выходит так блестяще!
> ...


Так меня сегодня с Днем Рождения Оля Сивухина поздравила. Не в первый раз слышу я совет подумать об открытии своей темы. И вот решилась. Пусть у нас будет общий День Рождения!
Почему «ТАКОЕ ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ»?
А тут две причины! И даже не знаю, какая из них первая, а какая вторая… 
Я хочу здесь показать то, что делает меня счастливой! Разве не счастье – ежедневное общение с детьми, прекрасной музыкой, поэзией, искусством и ощущение причастности к чуду? 
А еще, именно выставленный на форуме в августе прошлого года мой клип «Простое счастье», муз. Алексея Воинова, сл. Аллы Евтодьевой в исполнении Маши Воиновой вызвал много откликов, после чего я окончательно почувствовала себя в доме IN-KU своей. А сколько счастливых дней  общения с друзьями и единомышленниками на форуме было позже!!!
Вот пусть этот клип, очень несовершенный технически, можно сказать, только душой сделанный, и живет в первой квартире моего домика!

----------

Варшава (20.02.2018), Татьяна Алексеева (01.02.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

А еще раньше, когда я о форуме IN-KU еще совсем ничего не знала, пришлось мне делать 20-минутный фильм о нашем детском саде. Тогда я впервые попыталась работать с видео. Да и вообще, делала все полностью сама и все впервые. А камеру, взятую на временное пользование, тогда первый и последний раз в руках держала.
А начинался фильм тоже с разговора о счастье!

----------

svetlask8 (16.02.2020), Татьяна Алексеева (12.12.2020)

----------


## olga kh

*Ой, вот и свершилось!!!!! Ирочка, с НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ!!!! Счастья и мира твоему домику!!!Пусть сюда заглядывают, заходят, гостят...Я уверена, что здесь будет ОЧЕНЬ тепло и душевно. А главное, здесь мы увидим твое ТВОРЧЕСТВО, которое и удивит, и восхитит (я все время повторяю эти слова в разных ИН-КУ-домиках))) Так много людей интересных, замечательных узнала на Форуме, что уже и слов никаких не хватает! Но, наверное, это и не важно. Важно, что ты, Ирина, решилась, и вот он - твой чудесный ДОМ! Те, кто знаком с тобой, конечно, будут рады: твои работы, как картины в музее, всегда можно посмотреть в любое время. А тем, кому только предстоит встреча, я немножко завидую. Ведь они смогут наслаждаться увиденным, читать твои стихи в ПЕРВЫЙ РАЗ, чтобы потом снова возвращаться!.. И все мы уже будем знать - куда*

*Да, в твой день рождения да еще и к новоселью - ЦВЕТЫ В СТУДИЮ!!!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/3374966.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Vitolda

И здесь - тоже о СЧАСТЬЕ, о красоте вокруг нас...

*Зимние песенки*
 Песни протяжные пела метель
 Ночью баюкая старую ель.
 Пела, баюкала, сны навевала,
 Снегом пушистым ее одевала.
 Лишь зарумянился зимний рассвет,
 Елка проснулась - метели уж нет!
 Ветки ее украшают алмазы,
 Словно бока драгоценнейшей вазы,
 Облаком белым застыли снега...
 Разве напрасно старалась пурга?

***
Дубы свои темнеющие кудри
 Окутали туманной тишиной,
 И темные чубы голов их мудрых
 Блистают золотою сединой.
 Они задумались в своей волшебной выси,
 Но ведь при каждом дуновеньи ветерка
 В траву роняют золотые листья-мысли,
 Уложенные в песенных строках.

----------

pomahka (24.02.2018), svetlask8 (16.02.2020)

----------


## olga kh

> А начинался фильм тоже с разговора о счастье!


ЗдОрово!!! И это было НАЧАЛО?!! Дебют?!! Ирина, совсем не похоже на работу новичка...У каждого свой ДАР! Сегодня мы об этом говорили с Ларочкой (Lara) И как же это КЛАССНО!!! Каждый здесь, на Форуме,  может показать, на что способен, каким ТАЛАНТОМ обладает. Ты начала поражать с первых своих работ, а здесь - в своей темке, в своем ДОМИКЕ - прямо с порога))))) Спасибо тебе!.. :Yes4:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  А еще - голос за кадром - он твой?.. :Ok:

----------


## Vitolda

Ну вот и первый гость!!! И это - тоже СЧАСТЬЕ 
Разве не счастье иметь друзей, готовых помочь и поддержать? Для которых и самой хочется сделать что-нибудь очень хорошее! 
Правда, иногда задумываешь одно, а получается - совершенно иное! Вот в декабре захотелось мне поздравить друзей с наступающим Новым годом. Просто поздравить и всего хорошего пожелать. Но обязательно стихами!!! А вот у рифмы  своя дорожка и свои планы оказались... 

Друзья мои, с трудами я простилась
 И с праздником поздравить вас пора,
 Открытка ждет лишь моего пера…
 Куда же юмор мой запропастился?
 Бывало, чистый лист лишь забелеет,
 Уже ряды пародий и острот 
 Как те галушки – сами лезут в рот,
 А ты глотай, то бишь пиши скорее!
 А если вспомнишь случай, или шутку,
 Уже стихи спешат, как на парад,
 И рифмы, как шампанское, кипят,
 Едва присесть успеешь на минутку!
 Иль подшутить по-дружески захочешь,
 А юмор тут – проворный молодец! – 
 Его кладешь как хрен на холодец,
 Сама над поздравлением хохочешь! 
 Теперь не то, не ошалеешь сдуру,
 Теперь не прыгнешь в омут с головой
 За свежей рифмой! В прозе деловой
 Свои сарказмы пьешь как политуру!
 А впрочем… Ночь, давно храпят соседи,
 А я, держась за спину и кряхтя,
 За рифмою гоняюсь не шутя,
 Ей кланяюсь, как благородной леди.
 И в эту ночь, хоть скоро пять десятков 
 Живу на свете, и коплю грехи,
 А к празднику не прозу, а стихи
 Пишу как новой юности задаток!

И все таки, какое это СЧАСТЬЕ, иметь друзей!!!

----------

svetlask8 (16.02.2020)

----------


## sima

Ирина, поздравляю с чудесными событиями: днем рождения и появлением "собственного " домика! Пусть разговор со счастьем не заканчивается!

----------


## Vitolda

> А еще - голос за кадром - он твой?..


Да, голос за кадром - мой. Автора стихотворения не знаю, оно из Интернета. А текст в прозе - тоже мой. 

И работа эта - самая-самая первая, самая трудная... До сих пор вспоминаю бессонные ночи, ведь закончить нужно было в срок. Но и напряженная работа, ощущение своей необходимости - это тоже СЧАСТЬЕ!!!

----------


## К.Т.В.

Ирочка, поздравляю с открытием темы!!!

----------


## calina

Ириночка *Vitolda*, Поздравляю с днём рождения и с открытием темки!!!Какие хорошие стихи , какой замечательный отрывок из фильма- для нас для всех очень понятный и трогательный!!!Вы-молодец!! И ещё: видно, что очень отзывчивый и щедрый человек!!!Хочется пожелать Вам воплощения всех ваших замечательных идей,здоровья, удачи!!!

----------


## aichka

*Дорогая Ирочка! Ну, как же я за тебя рада!

Теперь ты сможешь все свои изюминки, все свои чудесные работы собрать на одной солнечной полянке Счастья!
И все смогут, не путаясь в остальных разделах, увидеть твои работы в одном букете!
И это так здорово!

И так символично, что открыт он в твой День Рождения!

Я знаю ( уж мне ли не знать - ведь ты столько для меня сделала!) - сколько у тебя прекрасных работ, которые мы видели, а сколько их сделано "в стол", а сколько сделано по просьбам девочек и скромно об этом не сказано...

Я желаю тебе, чтобы твой поэтический, красочный дом всегда оживлялся новыми голосами и мелодиями, чтобы он всегда, постоянно ЖИЛ и ЗВУЧАЛ - стихами, клипами, презентациями, твоими умными советами и тонкими наблюдениями, чтобы НЕ ЗАМОЛКАЛА в нём живая музыкальная и визуальная речь, чтобы дом был интересен всем и собирал всё больше и больше новых гостей и жильцов!
Чтобы всем- и людям, и тебе- в нём всегда было комфортно и интересно!
Чтобы желание обновить этот дом, наполнить его новыми красивыми картинами, музыкой и стихами никогда не угасало, а только разгоралось!

Мир этому Дому!

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!*

----------


## говорушка

ИРИНА ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ОТКРЫТИЕМ ТЕМЫ!!!

----------


## мадам

*ИРОЧКА, ОЧЕНЬ РАДА ЗА ВАС!*

----------


## Vitolda

Мне посчастливилось с самого рождения!!! Ведь рядом со мной были ТАКИЕ родители, о которых только мечтать можно! Нет, они не могли выполнять каждую мою прихоть, засыпать сладостями и игрушками, ведь в семье музыканта и инженера было 5 детей. Они дали мне гораздо больше - окружили теплом, добротой, вниманием, уважением ко мне как к личности уже с самого детства!
Моих родителей уже нет. Мне очень их не хватает! Но я счастлива, что они были именно такими, что моя любовь и благодарность к ним только растет с годами!

----------

coc (02.02.2016), Варшава (20.02.2018)

----------


## Люсева

*Ирина, поздравляю Вас с открытием своей странички! Желаю Вам творческих успехов, с нетерпением будем ждать ваши замечательные работы. Очень понравился Ваш клип про счастье, такой трогательный! Спасибо ВАМ!!!*



[IMG]http://*********org/3381929m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aichka

> Мне очень их не хватает! Но я счастлива, что они были именно такими, что моя любовь и благодарность к ним только растет с годами!


Очень достойная по своей человеческой, дочерней сути работа.. очень личная и очень болезненная для многих... твои родители, уверена, гордятся тем- как ты несешь память о них и не стесняешься сильных натянутых струн души... надрывность, боль и любовь.. вот что сквозит в каждом кадре..

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Мой папа был профессиональным музыкантом - дирижером хоровиком. Преподавал в музыкальном училище, руководил хоровыми коллективами. А еще летом, во время отпуска, ездил по деревням нашей Пензенской области, уговаривал бабушек спеть их родные народные песни, записывал их на магнитофон, а потом расшифровывал, нотировал. С этими песнями, в том числе, знакомил учащихся на занятиях по народному творчеству. Сам он владел не только фортепиано, но еще и мандолиной, гитарой и скрипкой, оладал басом, перекрывающим оркестр, и во времена своей молодости пел в народной опере. Так что музыка окружала меня с рождения. И не только классическая и народная. Еще и папина.
Так жаль, что исполненная в свое время им и другими Пензенскими музыкантами на концертах папина музыка, записана на старый катушечный магнитофон. И теперь многие записи пришли в негодность.
Но иногда вдруг раздается телефонный звонок с сообщением о счастье! так меня прглашали на концерты в музыкальное училище. где исполнялись папины хоровые и вокальные произведения. А перед самым Рождеством в этом году позвонил Заслуженный работник культуры, один из ведущих скрипачей нашего города Вячеслав Сергеевич Денисов и пригласил на концерт, где он исполнил папину "Мелодию" для скрипки.
Каким же счастьем для меня было сначала услышать добрые слова - воспоминания о моем отце, Борисе Николаевиче Голубеве от ведущей концерта - его бывшей ученицы, и самого Вячеслава Сергеевича, получить в подарок отпечатанные ноты "Мелодии" и, конечно же, снова услышать звуки папиной музыки!!!
Ради того, чтобы записать видео выступления, попросила смартфон. Но от волнения забыла абсолютно все инструкции по пользованию им, неверно расположила экран (поэтому при повороте видео узкий кадр получился), да и запись начала через несколько секунд после начала... И все равно хочу и этим своим счастьем поделиться!

----------


## Vitolda

И снова - о домашнем, семейном счастье глазами ребенка. На этот раз - с помощью песни "Моя семья" Ермолова. Клип сделан по просьбе Лены (Тиса). Звучит минусовка, видеоряд может сопровождать детское пение.

----------

Valenta (24.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Теперь уже подросли трое моих детей, даже "маленький" Сенька уже на голову выше меня и учится на втором курсе института. Так уж получилось, что растили мы их вдвоем с мамой. Я ТАК благодарна ей за то, что она много лет жила нашими интересами!!! И я, и мои дети всегда чувствовали ее любовь и душевное тепло. Поэтому, несмотря на любую ситуацию в  мире, в доме всегда было надежно и спокойно...

Полный ровного дыханья
 Дом заснул, и счастьем вея
 Без конца и без названья
 Сны пришли, детей лелеять.
 А кругом леса дремучие,
 И как с цепи рвется ветер,
 Словно беды неминучие
 У ворот он лаем встретил...

----------


## Vitolda

Меня с рождения окружала музыка. И в моей голове даже мысли не было, что жизнь моя будет связана не с ней! А вот дети мои родились в начале 90-х, страшно мне было настраивать их на продолжение династьи, получении профессии красивой, интересной, но безденежной. Но музыка в детстве каждого из них занимала достойное место.
Моя старшая дочка, Валюша, в детстве пела всегда и везде. Иногда знакомые песни, а иногда просто обо всем, что видела рядом. Громко, во весь голос (а яркость и сила голоса у нее, видимо, от дедушки), так что у песочницы частенько останавливались прохожие, послушать... Она закончила музыкальную школу по классу фортепиано, сама научилась играть на гитаре... Скоро будет врачом. Но и сейчас поет!
Об одном своем выступлении дочка говорит как о самом достойном. Заканчивая школу, на выпускном вечере пела она под собственный гитарный аккомпанемент песню  Юрия Началова "Учитель", которую он сочинил в свое время для своей дочери, третьеклассницы Юли. Была у нас в запасе и фонограмма песни, только с гитарным аккомпанементом она стала более личной... Валюша чуть подправила слова, ведь она-то кончала уже 11 класс, и сочинила третий куплет.

----------


## Vitolda

Мой средний сын, Тимофей, хорошо рисует. Он учился в художественной школе, и частенько помогал мне в оформительских работах. Помогает и сейчас, когда позволяет время. А еще в его руках так замечательно звучит гитара!!! Сам, сознательно выучил музыкальную грамоту, для того, чтобы находить в интернете ноты понравившейся музыки и играть самому. А как меня радует  подбор произведений, в котором столько классики!!!
А младший в 1 классе на уроке письма залез на парту и стал танцевать. Устал он, оказывается, вот и расслаблялся... Вот и пришло решение, что пусть лучше танцует после школьных уроков! 
Начал школьную жизнь с танца, им же и закончил. Только теперь это был красивый вальс, открывший выпускной вечер! Видно, как мой мальчик волнуется... А у меня от волнения ходуном в руках ходил фотоаппарат, на который снимала...

----------


## Vitolda

А здесь - тоже вальс, ставил который со своими одноклассниками мой Сенька. Большая часть ребят никогда не танцевали раньше

----------


## Vitolda

А завершить разговор о своем таком простом семейном счастье хочу клипом песни "Весенняя" Аллы Евтодьевой. Услышала песню первый раз - и сердце сжалось от нахлынувшей нежности... Подготовишки мои в этом году дарили "Весеннюю" своим мамам. А в моей душе крепко-крепко связана песня с моей мамой, словно именно те слова, те чувства, та мелодия ее составляют, которые я так давно пыталась найти... И нет слов, чтобы благодарность мою за песню выразить...

----------


## Valenta

> ... Жаль, что пока нет темки персональной,
> Она могла бы быть оригинальной)
> Давай сегодня это пусть свершится...


Как здорово, что с лёгкой Олиной руки,
Теперь открылся дом для клипов, рифмы, музыки.
Уверена, здесь будет ИНТЕРЕСНО,
Ведь *Ирины* таланты всем давно известны!
И, с долгожданным новосельем поздравляя,
Тебе, *Ириша,* от души желаю,
Чтоб утром, вечером и днём
Гостей был полон этот дом,
Чтоб ты жила, и не тужила,
Чтобы с соседями дружила! *:-))))))*
Чтоб светлый час, и час ненастья
Твой дом не покидало *СЧАСТЬЕ!!!
*

----------

olga kh (19.11.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Дорогие  sima, К.Т.В., calina, говорушка, мадам, Люсева, 
olga kh, Valenta и aichka!!!
ОЧЕНЬ приятно услышать ваши добрые слова 
в стенах своего нового дома!
Заходите, всегда рада гостям!!!

----------


## Lempi

Ирочка! Как я рада, что у тебя есть свой дом, который, уверена, будет полон гостей. Всегда с удовольствием просматриваю твои клипы, в которых удивительно точно совпадают музыка, слово и изображение. Так здорово, что Божий дар коснулся не только тебя, но и твоих детей. Пусть они будут счастливы!
Радуй нас и впредь музыкальными зарисовками. А "Весенняя" Аллочкина песня стала любимой песней на 8 марта, дети много раз просили включить твой клип и пели, пели, пели... Такое точное попадание в душу ребенка вашего совместного, удивительного творения.
Ирочка,у тебя ведь есть и осеннее, перенеси и эти фильмы в темку. спасибо!

----------


## Vitolda

Лена, большое спасибо за внимание к моим работам!!! Мне это очень приятно!!! 
И, идя навстречу Вашей просьбе об осенних клипах, немного изменю направление своего дальнейшего разговора о счастье. И поведу свой разговор о нашем форуме.
Первое время я заходила на странички форума как самый настоящий геолог. Тем более, что у меня тогда только что полетел жесткий диск на компьютере, а вместе с ним - абсолютно все запасы и музыкального, и методического и сценарного материала. Кто-то подсказал мне адрес форума. Вот и стала я копировать и сохранять все подряд, порой даже не читая и не слушая... А потом вдруг остановилась, почувствовав за строчками сообщений людей, яркие личности! А в Срочной помощи - не просто склад материала, который пригодиться может увидела, а крик о помощи и желание помочь. И стала я внимательно читать соощения и даже свои оставлять, вступать в беседу...

----------


## мадам

Ира,добрый вечер! Сколько душевного тепла и любви в Ваших работах! Спасибо, что делитесь  ими  с нами! Вам и Вашим близким СЧАСТЬЯ,ЗДОРОВЬЯ И ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УДАЧ!

----------


## mash-elena

*Ирочка, поздравляю с новосельем!!! Желаю уюта, тепла и новых творческих успехов!!!*

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*ИРОЧКА! С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ!!
ЧТОБ ТВОЙ УЮТНЫЙ ДОМИК БЫЛ ВСЕГДА ПОЛОН ГОСТЕЙ! 
А ТЕБЕ ПРЕКРАСНЫХ ТВОРЧЕСКИХ НАХОДОК!*

[IMG]http://s9.******info/ea13c9ddbd445a49cec90ee199af7d18.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://s15.******info/b978ef38754e0b2be1370a7d599748dd.gif[/IMG]

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка, милая, от души радуюсь вместе с тобой и вместе с нашими форумчаночками открытию нового домика!!!
Ведь у Мастера обязательно должна быть Мастерская!!! Удачи тебе в творчестве, новых находок, идей, изюминок и свежих красок!!!*

----------


## NikTanechka

> Чтоб утром, вечером и днём
> Гостей был полон этот дом


Тук-тук, можно войти?
Сейчас второй час ночи, а зелёненький огонёк горит - значит, двери открыты и ночным гостям.
Ирочка, от души поздравляю с открытием нового домика. 
Заглянула в каждый его уголок, везде тепло и уютно по-домашнему.
Спасибо, что пустила нас в святыню святых - свою семью.
Здесь царят любовь, добро и счастье.
Говорят, от осинки не родятся апельсинки. И это - правда. Талант порождает талант.
Я уверена, что ваши родители гордились своими детьми, как вы гордитесь своими.
Замечательные, красивые, талантливые, и обязательно, счастливые!
Счастья вашему дому!

----------


## Vitolda

mash-elena, Лариса Левченко, laks_arina, NikTanechka
Большое спасибо за ваши поздравления, тепло и внимание!!!
Постараюсь не разочаровывать своих гостей!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Милая Ириночка! Совершенно случайно увидела, что у тебя открылась своя темка и нисколько не удивилась. Это так очевидно!!! Я всегда зачитывалась твоими сообщениями в Аллочкиной теме и поражалась, как же красиво и складно ты умеешь выразить свою мысль! Твои слова, как ручейки, вливаются в сказочную речку и притягивает своим волшебным приятным журчанием.  

Все твои видеоролики и презентации на песни Аллы Евтодьевой я всегда смотрела с замиранием сердца и с восхищением. А сейчас, увидев, сколько же прекрасных клипов ты сделала и выложила в своей новой темке, могу сказать, что ты несомненно достойна всяческих похвал! Уверена, что наши форумчане будут приходить в эту тему не только за каким-то материалом, а чтобы отдохнуть душой и полюбоваться плодами твоих трудов. Спасибо, дорогая! 
Удачи тебе и творческих свершений! Пусть вдохновение всегда будет с тобой!

----------


## Vitolda

Очень приятно, когда в доме гости!!! 
Особенно с позитивным настроением!!!
И ТАК приятно добрые слова в свой адрес слышать! 
А особенно приятно узнавать, что мои работы востребованы!!!
СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Irina Sirin

*Это — праздник в самом деле,
Вы вселились в новый дом!
Поздравляем с новосельем!
Поздравляем с торжеством!
От души желаем мира
И улыбок круглый год.
Пусть же новая квартира
Только счастье принесёт.*

[IMG]http://*********net/3493475m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ульбинка

Ирочка, поздравляю тебя с обретением своего домика! Очень рада за тебя. 
Ведь увлекаясь созданием презентаций, ты, как настоящий творческий человек, раскрыла перед нами свой внутренний мир, познакомила с семьёй. Спасибо за искренность. Теперь понятно, у каких родителей получилась такая замечательная умница дочь. 
Творчество твоё просто бьёт фонтаном.  Ценю все твои презентации. А за Газизова особо благодарна. Огромное спасибо!!!



> Этот клип сделан по просьбе Ульбинки, чтобы украсить танец с цветами и тканью на замечательную музыку Газизова. Может быть пригодиться кому-то еще, буду рада.


Ирочек, продолжай творить так же вдохновенно. А так как ты нас познакомила и со своими ребятами - замечательные дети у такой мамы, есть, чем гордиться, - мира и счастья вашей семье. 
Буду обязательно заглядывать к тебе и радоваться твоим новым красивым работам.

----------


## Машуленька

*Добрый вечер, Ирина.*_
Заглянула к Вам на огонек. Как же здесь уютно, тепло и так по-семейному. 
Такие светлые, добрые и  одухотворенные  клипы. Как все тонко, понятно и с каким вкусом! 

Спасибо за клип про маму. Так трогательно и нежно.... У меня слезы...

Всем сердцем хочется пожелать Вам и вашим близким  просто счастья. 
Замечательный Вы мой, виртуальный друг!_

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки!
Очень рада видеть и слышать каждую из вас 
у себя в гостях!!! 
Мне приятны встречи и со старыми знакомыми и с теми, 
с кем еще не общалась на страничках форума!
Большое спасибо за добрые слова и пожелания!!! 
Чувствуется, что идут они от души!
СПАСИБО!!! Заходите в гости!*

----------


## Ледок

Тук-тук - тук!!! Разрешите войти. Здравствуйте!

Увидела огонёк в вашем домике и решила заглянуть. Разрешите поздравить Вас с новосельем. Добра, тепла и уюта в вашем доме и мой подарочек, такой простой, но очень нужный.



Пусть он хранит ваш дом, в котором очень уютно. Вроде бы и в гостях, а чувствуешь себя как дома.

Огромное спасибо!

----------


## Vitolda

*Как жаль, что по имени не могу обратиться, 
чтобы поблагодарить за ТАКОЙ замечательный подарок!!! 
Действительно, кто же еще счастье в доме сбережет, если не домовенок? 
Да еще такой веселый, добрый и солнечный!!!
ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Лопаток

Еще и Здесь хочу написать добрые слова в адрес такой замечательной девушки, Ирины!!!! Огромное Вам спасибо за помощь, которую оказываете без промедления!!! Настоящая скорая помощница!!!!!!

----------


## aichka

> Как об одном из возможных вариантов применения компьютерных технологий в развитии музыкально-ритмических движений в презентации говорится об использовании схем танцев.
> Вот здесь http://yadi.sk/d/Imk-2S8O4NvXw - своеобразное приложение.
> Это схема одного из самых моих любимых танцев - "Зима-красавица". В нем нет сложных танцевальных движений, а вся красота за счет перестроений. И в разучивании его очень может помочь применение компьютерных технологий.





> Затем познакомить ребят со схемой перестроений (это первые 25 слайдов презентации). При условии, что дети уже знают условные обозначения этот момент проходит быстро.
> А следующие слайды - это эта же схема, но с наложением музыки и автоматической сменой слайдов. При наличии большого экрана и проектора можно танцевать, глядя на схему-подсказку


Это какой нужно иметь компьютерный ум и нестандартное мышление, чтобы создать не просто немую схему смены движений - первые 25 кадров.. а *пойти дальше - именно используя ИКТ - сделать так, чтобы смена фигур танца менялась АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ и с НАЛОЖЕНИЕМ музыки - ИМЕННО В НУЖНЫЙ МОМЕНТ смены музыкальной фразы!
 Вы досмотрите схему до конца и увидите, что она состоит из 2-х частей: простая смена картинок-схем фигур танца и их смена автоматическая с музыкой..
*
Для меня это - космос, китайский язык...

Девчонки, представляете- как это поможет детям запомнить смену и последовательность движений, учитывая, что визуальная память у детей -цепкая и хваткая!

Посмотрят они пару раз эти плавно сменяющиеся кадры, и всё, считай, танец в голове "сфотографировался"...а как здорово - закреплять мысленно такие танцы в группе при помощи таких схем - показанных на буке или DVD...

Я считаю, что такой подход к разучиванию танцев- это совершенно новый, современный подход в обучении детей, с учётом ФГТ, ИКТ... вообщем, всё в ногу со временем..и детям интересно, и результат не замедлит ждать...

Браво, Иришка! Твоё прогрессивное мышление поражает и завораживает!

----------


## говорушка

ИРИНА большое спасибо ВАМ!!!

----------


## Alena Stenkovay

Ирина, первый раз у вас в темке, спасибо, сколько всего, глаза разбегаются!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

Иринушка, огромное спасибо за нужный и столь красочный материал, тем более собранный в одной теме! Буду заходить  и конечно украшать свои утренники твоим творчеством! Спасибо!

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо всем, кто заходит в гости!!! 
Еще бОльшее спасибо - за теплые, добрые слова, сказанные от души!!! 
Пусть иногда они кажутся мне слишком громкими, 
но все равно - ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ приятно!!!*

----------


## НСА

[IMG]http://*********ru/4464105m.jpg[/IMG]

Ирина, здорово, что у вас своя темка. Большое спасибо за ваше творчество. Очень нужное!!!

----------


## Тиса

*Дорогая Ирочка, какая ты молодец, что открыла свою тему!* Такую интересную, нужную, профессионально выполненную и в то же время душевную и сердечную... Ты постоянно развиваешься-ищещь, воплощаешь, учишься, щедро делишься со всеми, а так же ПОМОГАЕШЬ! Ирина, ты настоящий друг, надежный, честный человек, прекрасная мама и дочь... Ты прямо и верно идешь по дороге жизни, преодолевая препятствия, да ещё успеваешь помочь и согреть теплом своего сердца многих людей. 
Большое тебе спасибо за всё, за интересные клипы, подсказки, помощь, просто за то, что ты, Ирочка, у нас есть... Я очень рада, что в моей жизни встретился ещё один хороший человек, пусть и виртуально, хотя, как сказать...
*Удачи, здоровья, творческих находок, таких же прекрасных клипов, всего самого наилучшего!!!!!*

----------


## Elen 77

Здравствуйте Ирина. Вот и я к вам в гости со скорой помощи пришла. Сколько много интересного и красивого в вашем домике!!!! Вы большая молодец!!! Замечательные проэкты!!! Спасибо вам большое за ваш труд и щедрость. ООООгромное спасибо! Творческих вам успехов, удачи и, конечно же, здоровья и процветания!!! Спасибо!!!!!!!

----------


## lenik

_Ирочка! От всей души поздравляю Вас с новосельем!!! Вы - большая умничка!!! Я Вашими клипами восхищаюсь, Ирочка, спасибо!!! Пусть в Вашем светлом домике всегда будет светло и уютно, а мы всегда с удовольствием будем заглядывать к Вам на огонёк._

----------


## Елена М

_Ира! С новой темкой Вас! Давно пора! Вы - Мастер с большой буквы! Браво! Ваши клипы- радость и уму, и сердцу! Очень качественно, профессионально и с сердцем сделано!_

----------


## Vitolda

Не перестану радоваться заглянувшим на огонек гостям!!! 
И тем, кто появился впервые, 
и тем, кто дорожку к моему дому уже запомнил! 
Спасибо за поддержку и одобрение!!! 
ТАК от них настроение поднимается, 
уверенность в себе растет и идеи шевелиться начинают! 
Надеюсь на новые приятные встречи!!!

----------


## Ksanih

Ирина! Огромное спасибище за Ваш труд!

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

БРАВО! БРАВО! БРАВО!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Для меня приближающийся праздник - День Победы - тесно связан с таким понятием, как любовь к Родине. 
С чего эта любовь начинается? Много и поэтических, и прозаических рассуждений на эту тему... Конечно же с любви к своему дому, улице, родному городу... И чем больше узнаешь о них, чем теплее воспоминания и теснее привязанность - тем ярче и больше эта любовь становится!
Вспомнилось вдруг, как еще школьницей с двумя косичками отдыхала я с родителями на турбазе "Чембар" в нашей Пензенской области, которая расположена совсем рядом с малой Родиной Белинского и Тарханами, где провел свое детство Лермонтов.
Замечательное было лето! На воздухе - до самого позднего вечера, а затем - чтение вслух (и сейчас помню, что по-очереди читали "Евгения Онегина"). А еще или экскурсии по Лермонтовским местам, в дом-музей Белинского, или походы - большие, с рюкзаками и ночевкой в палатке, или малые, неподалеку. 
Вот в один из дней был организован поход в рощу "12 дубков", в которой Лермонтов писал свою поэму "Черкесы". Экскурсовод ТАК вдохновенно рассказывала нам о дубках, которым более 200 лет, о поэме, о  Лермотове и  его эпохе, что рассказ этот не прервался даже с началом грозы. Ни один из слушателей не повернул в сторону турбазы, не дослушав до конца. И лишь после последних слов, все вместе, прошли мы несколько километров под раскатами грома и струями дождя. Много лет не вспоминала я об этом дне. А вместе с всплывшей в голове картинкой вспомнились и мои детские строки:
Вчера в лесу гроза пугала нас,
Катился гром по небесам, играя, 
А мы стояли, слушали рассказ
О юноше из Пензенского края.
Стихом железным бил он как в набат,
Изобличал жестокий век и нравы...
Он вышел под свинцовый дождь и град
Из этой нашей Пензенской дубравы.

----------


## Vitolda

Вот и для наших дошколят любовь к своей малой , а затем и большой Родине начинается с собственного опыта, со своих знаний и привязанностей.
Наш детский сад расположен довольно удачно. Вместе со старшими дошкольниками мы можем не только по ближайшим улицам на экскурсии пойти, но и дошагать до краеведческого музея, картинной галереи, планетария... И, конечно же, рассказываем ребятам о нашем городе, о Пензе. 
Нам ведь действительно есть чем гордиться!!!
В нашем городе одни из старейших в России музыкальное и художественное училище! Замечательный драматический театр. И не только своим новым, прекрасным внутри и снаружи зданием, но и своими актерами, театральными традициями. У нас единственный в мире музей одной картины!.... 
У нас много и активно строят. И при этом - сохраняют памятники архитектуры, поддерживают и реставрируют старинные здания. 
У нас столько знаменитых земляков! Знаменитых в самых разных областях: врачи Бурденко и Филатов, космонавты Пацаев и Самокутяев, режиссер Меерхольд, Белинский, Лермонтов, Денис Давыдов .... Этот список можно продолжать очень долго!
Обо всем этом, и о многом другом, постоянно говорим мы с нашими детьми. А как любят смотреть они презентации, в которых видят знакомые места! Глаза горят, каждый готов своими знаниями поделиться, рассказать чем лично ему дорого то или иное место.
Разговор о малой Родине не прекращается в нашем саду никогда. Но этот год - особый. Пензе исполняется 350 лет! Поэтому и внимания юбилярше больше, чем всегда. Воспитательница старшей группы принесла в детский сад свой альбом, в который она уже несколько лет вклеивает газетные статьи и фотографии старой Пензы, рассказы об истории ее улиц и памятников. Теперь этот альбом рассматривают в каждой группе! Родители вместе с детьми рисуют знакомые городские места, и выставку этих рисунков тоже приходят посмотреть все наши дошколята. Мою презентацию "Пенза старинная и современная" ребята уже внимательно рассмотрели, сравнили фотографии в одном и том же месте, но с большой разницей во времени, порадовались знакомым местам... 
А теперь мы молча (ведь песня звучит), но с горящими глазами, смотрим клип о любимом городе.
Очень жалею. что не нашла аудиозаписи замечательной песни "Пройдись по Пензенскому краю", которую сочинил уроженец Пензенской области Борис Трубин, проработавший много лет в Казанской консерватории, на стихи нашей поэтессы Матрены Смирновой:
_Пройдись по пензенскому краю,
 Когда он в зелень весь одет,
 Когда черемуха купает
 В Суре свой ароматный цвет.
 Сады в одежде белоснежной,
 В зеленом бархате земля.
 Недаром Лермонтов так нежно
 Любил родимые поля…_

Эту песню я сама детям спою. А в клипе звучит песня совсем новая, к юбилею сочиненная  нашими земляками -музыка Серебрякова слова Гвоздева

----------


## вау

Здравствуйте, Ирина! 
Не могу найти слова, которые бы передали моё восхищение вашим творчеством. Я в ваши клипы влюбилась сразу и безоговорочно. А теперь (какое счастье!) у вас есть своя страничка! Спасибо за ваш тёплый и уютный дом; за то, что в нём живёт счастье и вы не боитесь им поделиться, а это значит оно приумножится!!! 
 Пора домой, а я не успела увидеть и половины :Tu: . Успокаиваю себя мыслью: как только появится минутка, обязательно, в гости пойду (сколько чудес ещё ждёт :Tender: )
Отдельное СПАСИБО за клипы к Дню Победы!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Какое Счастье, что у нас есть талантливая и щедрая, 
добрая и мудрая Волшебница - наша Иринка!!! 
Сколько красоты и тепла, сопереживания и тонкого восприятия 
в этом уютном доме у рачительной Хозяюшки!!! 
Огромнейшее Спасибо, Иринушка!!! _ 

[IMG]http://*********net/3618980.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Valenta

С *ИРИНОЙ* (прихвастну немножко я),
С НЕДАВНИХ ПОР МЫ ВИРТУАЛЬНЫЕ ДРУЗЬЯ.
СЛОЖИЛОСЬ КАК-ТО ТАК, (чему я очень рада!),
НАШЛА В НЕЙ ЧЕЛОВЕКА "ТО, ЧТО НАДО"!!!
ИНТЕЛЛИГЕНТНА, СПРАВЕДЛИВА И УМНА,
БРОСАТЬ НА ВЕТЕР СЛОВ НЕ БУДЕТ НИКОГДА.
А ГЛУБИНА ВО ВСЁМ, БЕЗ ИСКЛЮЧЕНЬЯ!
РАБОТЫ - ЭТОМУ ПРЯМОЕ ПОДТВЕРЖДЕНЬЕ.
В НИХ ФОРМА С СОДЕРЖАНИЕМ ЕДИНЫ!
ТАКОЙ ВОТ ПОЧЕРК ТВОРЧЕСКИЙ У НАШЕЙ У* ИРИНЫ!!!*
[IMG]http://s7.******info/ada49bf68aca8210ac0a9fbcd77109d9.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://s7.******info/ada49bf68aca8210ac0a9fbcd77109d9.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Готова, Ларочка, под каждым словом подписаться!
Так здОрово, что можем здесь встречаться,
И с Ирой - повезло! Она у нас такая!..
Серьезница, душевная, родная!..
Что ни напишет - все так настояще,
Так стояще, пронзительно, блестяще!
И - глубоко!!! Лариса, очень точно!
Все твои строчки тоже очень "в точку")))
Дай Бог, Ириночка, чтоб все-все удавалось,
Чтоб никаких сомнений не осталось,
Что ты здесь не случайное "явление")))
Работай в радость, с наслаждением, вдохновением!!!

А мы сегодня с детьми смотрели твои военные презентации! Жаль, проектор у нас так и не появился, и обещанный не смогли принести((( Но все равно было видно все и на небольшом экране, и прочувствовали дети, мне кажется, ничуть не меньше. Очень хотелось все это посмотреть постепено, не спеша, как ты описывала, но моя поездка (сладкая для меня, а для работы - совсем наоборот) все же помешала. И все-таки, даже то, что дети посмотрели, думаю, оставит след в их сердечках (очень на это надеюсь!..) Ты проделала огромную работу - поклон тебе, Ирочка! И - с наступающим ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!! С Днем Победы!!!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Дорогие девочки!!!
Спасибо вам за все теплые, добрые слова в мой адрес!!!
Очень приятно их слышать от тех, кого уважаешь!!!
Очень приятно узнавать, что мои работы находят отклик в ваших сердцах, 
а иногда и помогают в вашей работе!!!
И это - тоже СЧАСТЬЕ!!!

----------


## LIRIKA64

Доброго времени суток, Ирина,какая же Вы МОЛОДЕЦ! Какой трогательный клип о маме,даже прослезилась.Как же мы мало времени  уделяем  самому главному человеку в жизни,ведь именно мама  подарила  нам ее.Без ЖЕНЩИНЫ-МАТЕРИ нет ЖИЗНИ на земле.

----------


## LIRIKA64

Талантливые родители,талантище сама,талантливы и дети.Творческого вдохновения Вам Ирина!

----------


## Vitolda

Большое спасибо за быструю и теплую реакцию!

А у меня снова - детство... счастье... ностальгия...

Уже даже самому младшему моему солнышку - 18... Он давно уже на голову выше меня... А, казалось бы, только вчера учительница начальных классов, рассаживая ребят за парты, говорила: "Да он же на три километра меньше всех!"
День за днем получаю все больше свидетельств того, что даже мой малыш, не говоря уж о его старших брате и сестре, стал совершенно взрослым и самостоятельным. Все чаще он уже не советуется со мной, принимая решение, а рассказывает о сделанном.
Я счастлива, что самостоятельность ведет моих ребят не по кривой дорожке, что я могу гордиться каждым из них!!!
Но так жаль иногда, что прошло уже то время, когда носила их на руках, именно для них сочиняла сказки и каждый вечер пела колыбельные песни...
Даже моему младшему воробышку уже 18...

----------


## aichka

> Даже моему младшему воробышку уже 18...


Ирочка! Вот не свой ребёнок, а слёзы наворачиваются – и умиления, и радости… столько тихой, глубокой любви в этих кадрах, столько трогательной нежности, … да ещё помноженных на исполнение Анны Герман.. вообщем,– ком к горлу, слов нет…

У тебя получается совершенно необычная тема, непохожая ни на чью.. 

Все мы писали тебе, поздравляя с её открытием: «С новосельем!», даря виртуальные цветы и ключи...

Говорили и не подозревали, что получатся не просто авторские страницы о работе и профессии- получится * настоящий дом* – с его обитателями, с его историями, с душевным миром каждого из этой семьи..

При чём в этом доме говорят о высоком, в этом доме хорошие манеры, отменный вкус, культура и эстетика общения, потому сюда так приятно заходить..

Ещё в этом доме так радушно принимают гостей и дарят такие подарки!
 Как настоящая хозяйка - без гостинчика не отпустишь...

Получается такое ведение личного дневника, именно личного дневника, только в интернет пространстве… с тем различием, что, доверяя, ты пускаешь нас в свой мир, говоря языком музыки и картин о том, что тебя тревожит ( как тема войны, как боль о родителях, счастье и гордость за детей), что радует, что вдохновляет и что умиляет..

Дай Бог счастья этому семейству, здоровья, благополучия и душевного покоя наравне с душевным творческим не покоем…того ПРОСТОГО СЧАСТЬЯ, которое и есть самое что ни на есть настоящее…

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## LorikM

Ирочка, как нежно, как трогательно. Спасибо, за "воробышка"! Посмотрела ваш клип,а у самой в голове промелькнули годы моих дочек. Как быстро они выросли!..

----------


## olga kh

> Получается такое ведение личного дневника


Да, мы все все, похоже, воспринимаем одинаково, Ириш, все то, чем ты с нами делишься. Я тоже хотела написать о дневниковом стиле...И это такое все дорогое, ценное!.. Ты так открываешь свою душу, что иногда становится немножко тревожно...А потом уверяю себя, что в твой дом приходят только добрые люди и ничем не нарушат его покой) Славные твои детки - такая награда!!! Пусть они будут счастливы в жизни, пусть каждый состоится в профессии, встретит свою половинку...Но мама, мамин дом - всегда будут для них самым-самым!..И СЧАСТЬЯ пусть хватит на всех!!!

----------


## НСА

> Даже моему младшему воробышку уже 18...


Прямо в самое сердце... нежность и лёгкая грусть, что так быстро летит время, детки растут... годы бегут............

----------


## Vitolda

> Спасибо, за "воробышка"! Посмотрела ваш клип,а у самой в голове промелькнули годы моих дочек. Как быстро они выросли!..





> Прямо в самое сердце... нежность и лёгкая грусть, что так быстро летит время, детки растут... годы бегут............


Спасибо за понимание! Конечно же, именно потому я и показала своего "воробышка", что уверена - вместе с гордостью за повзрослевших детей многие, не только я, чувствуют легкую, светлую грусть о том, что детство их прошло...




> Дай Бог счастья этому семейству, здоровья, благополучия и душевного покоя наравне с душевным творческим не покоем…того ПРОСТОГО СЧАСТЬЯ, которое и есть самое что ни на есть настоящее…





> Пусть они будут счастливы в жизни, пусть каждый состоится в профессии, встретит свою половинку...Но мама, мамин дом - всегда будут для них самым-самым!..И СЧАСТЬЯ пусть хватит на всех!!!


И за добрые пожелания, которые, я слышу, идут от души, из глубины сердца - тоже СПАСИБО!!! Они наполняют душу теплом и благодарностью.




> Получается такое ведение личного дневника, именно личного дневника, только в интернет пространстве… с тем различием, что, доверяя, ты пускаешь нас в свой мир, говоря языком музыки и картин о том, что тебя тревожит ( как тема войны, как боль о родителях, счастье и гордость за детей), что радует, что вдохновляет и что умиляет..





> Я тоже хотела написать о дневниковом стиле...И это такое все дорогое, ценное!.. Ты так открываешь свою душу, что иногда становится немножко тревожно...


Да, действительно, как-то так получается.... Я не планировала этого заранее... Но, сказав в самом первом сообщении темы, что буду говорить о СЧАСТЬЕ, как то не могу уже свернуть на другую дорожку. Да и не хочу вообщем-то... Ведь чувствуя обратную реакцию, ваше понимание, я действительно ощущаю себя счастливой! А степень открытия души... Так разве не слышна душа композитора в его музыке? Если музыка, конечно, настоящая! Разве стихи - это просто слова, а не мысли, чувства, убеждения, настроение человека их создавшего? Разве не чувствуем мы сути художника в его картинах? Громкие сравнения, наверное...

----------


## Vitolda

> А потом уверяю себя, что в твой дом приходят только добрые люди и ничем не нарушат его покой)


А вот эти Олины слова развернули мои мысли и планы на остаток вчерашнего вечера в другую сторону...

Сколько я себя помню, наш дом всегда был полон гостей. Даже в ту далекую пору, когда семья с 5 детьми ютилась в однокомнатной квартирке. Гости были всех возрастов, потому что двери открывались для друзей каждого из членов семьи. И все были интересны всем, поэтому быстро забывалось, к кому именно сегодня пришел гость. 

К папе приходили учащиеся. Просто в гости. Первый раз робко... А потом забывали о разнице в возрасте и положении, с удовольствием опустошали тарелки со щами и вели разговоры обо всем на свете! 

Взрослые гости с уважением и вниманием относились к детям, от которых не было секретов. Не было секретов и у детей. И все наши друзья всегда комфортно чувствовали себя в нашем доме.

А вот людей с черствыми, недобрыми сердцами, как то в наш дом не заносило...
Мне вообще всю жизнь везет на хороших людей!!! И в большом и в малом... 

И вот развернулись сегодня мои мысли-воспоминания к моим подругам однокурсницам, с которыми вместе музыкальное училище заканчивали. Группы теоретиков и так малочиленные... А у нас как-то так сложилось, что заканчивали училище мы вчетвером. И ТАК сдружились!!! Разбегались по домам только спать. А в экзаменационное время и вовсе не разбегались. Девчонки прости приходили ко мне жить. Вместе и учили до полуночи, а то и до утра, сообща готовили, рядом падали от усталости, и, конечно же, много говорили... И пели, по-очереди аккомпанируя, песни о простом счастье...

И вот учеба позади. Но еще не один год каждую субботу собирались девчонки в нашем доме. 
Не могу снова о маме не вспомнить, говоря об этом. Мои подруги делились с ней абсолютно всем, даже тем, о чем со своими родителями не говорили. Иногда и вовсе приходили не ко мне, а к ней, чтобы получить совет, вместе разобраться...
И ни одна встреча не обходилась без песен!

Теперь прошло уже много лет... У каждой свои семьи, дела, заботы, взрослые дети... Но в самые радостные или тяжелые минуты - мы вместе. И нет-нет, да снова поем... Просто так, для души... Все те же песни о простом счастье...

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Рада видеть знакомое лицо! 
Ирочка, необыкновенно трогательная у Вас тема, за которой, как за чистым стеклышком, видна вся Ваша светлая душа. 
Вот эти строчки очень ярко характеризуют Ваше творчество:
"Дорожите счастьем, дорожите!
Замечайте, радуйтесь, берите
Радуги, рассветы, звезды глаз -
Это все для вас, для вас, для вас!"
Спасибо! Я открыла Вас совсем по - новому!
С огромным уважением

----------


## Vitolda

Девочки, спасибо за теплые слова!!! Так приятно, что мои работы находят отклик в ваших душах!!!

Как много, оказывается, общего у нас, живущих на этом форуме!!! Нас сближают и объединяют мысли в одном направлении, гамма чувств и даже сходные воспоминания... 

И, конечно же, всех нас объединяет особое отношение к музыке!!!

----------


## aichka

> Ирка! Ты- наше подзарядное устройство!


И "Ода музыке"ещё одно тому подтверждение... потрясающая, просто потрясающая песня - и достойное её видеопрочтение...

Ещё и ещё раз смотрю клип, и одна мысль стучит - ну, почему в прошлом году у меня не было экрана, почему в прошлом году не было этого клипа, когда мои ребятки так нежно пели эту необыкновенную Оду?

Но ничего, всё впереди! Будут и другие выпускные!

Похоже, становится доброй традицией, в этом доме настраивать людей перед началом рабочей недели на вдохновение, душевный подъём и веру в свои силы!

Перед началом той недели- "Журавли", а теперь -"Ода Музыке"...теперь понедельник не будет тяжелым днём :Tender: .. он будет согрет этим гимном Музыке и её чудесным воплощением!

Проникнешься этой небесной мелодией,глубокими словами, этими нежными, полупрозрачными картинами - такая нирвана... 

Спасибо, Ирочка!

----------


## olga kh

Да.....С каждой новой твоей "счастливинкой" поражаюсь все больше и больше!.. Действительно, - так много общего, схожего! Сразу вспоминаются свои годы учебы, и тоже - подготовка к экзаменам (и ко мне вот так приходили девчонки-одногруппницы, и мама еще была, и так все душевно было! - мы почти взрослые, взаимоотношения между нами становились уже немножко другими, все "по-взрослому", на равных) А на переменах во время учебы у нас тоже звучали песни (в классах стояли фортепиано), и "Свечи" были просто суперской песней!.. Потом мы пели ее с подругами, когда уже начали работать, собирались дома - то у одной, то у другой...Вот бы, представляете? - сверху в то время посмотреть на нас - в разных уголках страны, в разных городах молодые девочки-студентки или молодые специалисты - поют одну и ту же песню "Свечи")))) А если бы нас всех тогда вместе собрать?)))) Вот бы хор получился!!!!!! 
      А вот "Оду музыке" я услышала впервые...Чья эта песня? Очень красивая! И клип, Ириша, опять - ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ!!! Спасибо за такой НАСТРОЙ!)))

----------


## Vitolda

Какое же спасибо вам, мои дорогие, за ваши теплые слова, за такую быструю реакцию!!! И как же приятно снова и снова чувствовать эту душевную с вами близость!!!

А сейчас об "Оде музыке". Действительно, автор и исполнитель этой замечательной песни должны быть названы. Музыка и слова  принадлежат Вячеславу Горскому. А исполнил песню восьмилетний Петя Тесленко.

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, здравствуйте. Сегодня в нашем детском саду прошел выпускной. Сотрудники, родители, дети - все в восторге...Пришла домой, открыла Вашу страничку и получаю столько удовольствия от песен - клипов для души. Слушаю и думаю: такое чудо и спокойствие может создавать только чистой и доброй души человек. Очень приятно приходить к Вам в гости и просто отдыхать и получать умиротворение от услышанного и увиденного. Это как будто с Богом разговаривать... Спасибо Вам большое.

----------


## aichka

Ура!!! Вчера закончились выпускные утренники! Какое счастье, облегчение, удовлетворение!

Неужели не надо утром идти репетировать? :Taunt: 

А перед глазами стоит зал, утренник и его картины, номера...

Не могу не сказать огромное- огромное СПАСИБО, просто СПАСИБИЩЕ ИРОЧКЕ за великую помощь в оформлении моего утренника!

Её бесконечная доброта поистине не имеет границ... её клипы - были потрясающим украшением праздника, оформлением и декорациями к сказке!

Её трудолюбие и желание помочь сделать мою сказку на утреннике яркой и красочной  достигли цели!

 Всё было так красиво! Моя "Звездная сказка" засияла всеми цветами радуги и звезд.. и это было НЕЧТО...

Ее терпение в обучении меня азам этого искусства вызывает у меня неимоверную благодарность и радость... я  сама настолько этим увлеклась, как же интересно, как же красиво украшать номера детей каскадами слайдов с музыкой, эффектными клипами.. 

Ни одна декорация не заменит этой красоты - она постоянно в движении - эти картины- яркие, фантастически красивые сменяются одна за другой - и дети оказываются то в звёздном небе, то в настоящем лесу с его пейзажами и звуками леса, то в Чудесной, сказочной Стране...

Спасибо тебе, Ирочка, за твою преданность детям - своим и чужим!
Я знаю, что ты искренне помогала и помогаешь не только мне...за твою любовь к Музыке, за умение ВИДЕТЬ в ней зримые образы и так красиво их сплетать в единое, зрелищное действо!

Без тебя утренник не получился бы таким красивым!

СПАСИБО, СОЛНЫШКО!

----------


## anet_78

Какие все душевные клипы,спасибо вам за такую красоту. А посмотрев клип про воробушка вспомнилось стихотворение Любови Дубковой "Выросли дети"
                            Выросли дети и взрослыми стали.
                            Жизнь, как мгновенье!
                            Будто бы фотоальбом пролистала,
                            Память – спасенье!

                            Грустные мысли, слезу с негатива,
                            Спрячу подальше.
                            Отгорожусь от улыбок фиктивных,
                            Лести и фальши.

                            Вспомню проказы своих шалунишек,
                            Хитрые глазки.
                            Как мы читали красивые книжки,
                            Добрые сказки.

                            Первая дружба, любовь и сомненья,
                            Всё не напрасно!
                            Столько эмоций, надежд и волнений,
                            Это прекрасно!

                            Дочка – подружка, а сын мне – опора,
                            Вместе на снимках.
                            Всё сохранилось, размолвки и споры,
                            Чаще – в обнимку!

                            Выросли дети и взрослыми стали.
                            Жизнь, как мгновенье!
                            Снова я фотоальбом пролистаю –
                            Нет сожаленья!

----------


## olga kh

> Так хочется нырнуть в ЛЕТО!!!


Ныряем, Ириночка!!!!! С большим удовольствием!!!Так все опять разноцветно-задорно у тебя получилось!!!
А я еще и на твою страничку несу свое СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! - за видеоклип о моем детском саде к песне "Радостный вальс"! Думаю, для детей это будет приятным сюрпризом - когда они придут домой и смогут посмотреть твою работу, конечно. не останутся равнодушными. Представляю, как они распахнут глаза, увидев себя на фотографиях, которые раньше не видели. И улыбнутся, и рассмеются, и вспомнят...И, надеюсь, уже не смогут забыть свой детский сад, воспитателей, друзей по группе...Я счастлива, что все получилось, и мы успели вовремя)))))

----------


## Valenta

Навёрстывая упущенное, в силу обстоятельств, только развожу руками …
мммдаааа…_ИРИНАаааааа !!!!..._



> В детстве я очень любила болеть... Потому что в эти моменты можно было отложить в сторону уроки, в который раз перечитать любимые или открыть для себя новые книги... А еще - открыть коричневый ящичек проигрывателя и слушать, слушать любимые пластинки....


 


> ... Знакомя ребят с творчеством Чайковского и этим замечательным циклом, я всегда вспоминаю свое детство, замечательных людей рядом, вот эти вечера... А еще подготовку к концерту, когда мы не только технику оттачивали, а слушали музыку в разных исполнениях, сравнивали интерпретации пианистов, оркестровое звучание, пытались и свое что-то найти и показать в исполняемой музыке...





> … Знакомство с духовными хоровыми концертами - одно из самых больших моих музыкальных потрясений того времени…





> … И какое же это СЧАСТЬЕ - иметь такие воспоминания!!!...


И это всё о нём, СЧАСТЬЕ нашей ИРИНЫ!!! Причём, я бы не сказала, что ОНО (счастье) такое уж ПРОСТОЕ…
Думаю, немногие из нас могут похвастаться (в хорошем смысле этого слова) такой сопричастностью к классической музыке, профессиональным музыкантам, творческой атмосфере …
Читаю, смотрю, слушаю, изумляюсь и восхищаюсь!...



> Я очень часто думаю о том, как же мне везет в жизни на замечательных людей... На таких, с которыми рядом и легко, и тепло, и интересно, от общения с которыми растешь....


СПАСИБО, *ИРИНА*, что в твоей МУЗЫКАЛЬНОЙ ГОСТИНОЙ по-настоящему «…и легко, и тепло, и интересно…», всегда есть пища для ума, сердца и души; общение с увлечением и пользой!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 



> ...Видеопроект незамысловатая добрая детская песенка "Бедный ежик" с музыкой Ермолова на стихи Осеевой в исполнении Лены Кокориной - солистки театра-студии детской песни "Ладушки".


«Бедному ёжику», безусловно, повезло! Чудесная добрая песенка в изумительно проникновенном исполнении и  таком, бесспорно, нежном видеовоплощении!!!
Не всякому «бедному…» так фартит!!!  :Nono:  :Grin: 



> ...Весь год некоторые планы свои откладывала на отпуск. И большей частью связаны они были с классикой - музыкой для слушания или просто для души...  была среди этих планов и незамысловатая добрая детская песенка...


*ИРОЧКА,* с нетерпением жду новых твоих работ: интересных, любопытных, познавательных, красивых, искренних! Вдохновения тебе и Божьей помощи!

----------


## Valenta

Не боюсь взять на себя ответственность и высказать, уверена, мнение многих гостей этого доброго, умного, СЧАСТЛИВОГО  ДОМА: большая удача, что, благодаря его хозяйке , у нас появилась уникальная возможность увидеть музыку под совершенно другим углом, попытаться понять ход мысли композитора, по-новому ощутить музыкальные произведения. И, наконец, стать на ступеньку выше, восполнить некоторые пробелы в знаниях, подпитаться эмоционально, вырасти в профессиональном и личностном плане.

----------


## aichka

> большая удача, что, благодаря его хозяйке , у нас появилась уникальная возможность увидеть музыку под совершенно другим углом, попытаться понять ход мысли композитора, по-новому ощутить музыкальные произведения. И, наконец, стать на ступеньку выше, восполнить некоторые пробелы в знаниях, подпитаться эмоционально, вырасти в профессиональном и личностном плане.


Совершенно согласна!

Такие ощущения получаешь, выходя из театра- чистоты, наполненности и стимула подумать...

Высокая культура, прекрасный музыкальный вкус, интеллигентность в подаче материала поставили и уверена, ещё и дальше будут ставить раздел "Слушание" на совершенно другой уровень, благодаря Ирине..
 Какое удовольствие получаем мы от увиденных зрительных воплощений прекрасной музыки!
 А какое удовольствие получат ребята!
Я предвкушаю те занятия, когда я смогу показать им Вивальди,  Чайковского  в Ириной трактовке.. я так рада, что дети не только услышат наш рассказ и музыку, но и увидят образы творений великих композиторов, ведь Ирина так красиво и так понятно детям рассказывает в своих фильмах о них!

Как мне не хватало этой весной фильма "Новая кукла"... Ирочка сделала прекрасное, детское, милое воплощение этой музыки... ну, а "Болезнь куклы" она, конечно же, не могла не сделать... ведь они мысленно и сюжетно продолжают друг друга! А Ирина всегда всё делает очень логично, творчески и ответственно - ведь она работает сейчас с классикой, а это обязывает!

Спасибо, Ирочка! Ты так обогащаешь наш внутренний мир, что мы смотрим, распахнув глаза, на твои фильмы, удивляясь гармонии музыки и  образов!

А мы - по цепочке - передадим эту красоту детям! И наши занятия приобретут совсем другой уровень, раздел "Слушание и восприятие музыки" становится очень интересным, зрелищным, уверена, ожидаемым и любимым и для музыкантов, и для ребят!

Ирочка, не оставляй эту работу! Чувствуется, что она и тебе доставляет душевное удовлетворение, делается с любовью к музыке, потому так легко передается и нам!

Очень надеюсь, что в твоём творческом воображении воплотятся ещё многие и многие шедевры мировой музыкальной культуры! ( извини, но так надеюсь на все времена года Вивальди :Yes4: ...) 

И ещё много- много сюрпризов - таких же умных, красивых, которые хочется смотреть ещё и ещё раз, сдерживая дыхание...

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки! 
Как же я рада каждому вашему слову!!! 
Радуюсь тому, что работы мои нравятся, 
трогают и взрослые и детские души, 
иногда смущаюсь и краснею, 
когда ваши слова кажутся мне слишком громкими... 
Но неизменно снова и снова чувствую себя счастливой! 
СПАСИБО вам за это!!!*

----------


## orhideja206

Ирина! Какой замечательный клип ,,Счастье есть,, ВЫ сделали.  БРАВО!!!

Ирочка! Какой чудесный клип про МАМУ! Вы в него вложили столько любви, тепла и воспоминаний детства, я даже прослезилась, просматривая его.

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки! 
Снова и снова большое спасибо всем вам 
за теплые слова сказанные в теме и в репутации!!! 
Да и просто за то, что заходите в гости - СПАСИБО!!!*
А цикл сообщений Светланы orhideja206 напомнил мне меня саму, когда я только что пришла на форум. Вот так же знакомилась я с уже существующими разделами, читая сообщения то от начала к концу, то от конца к началу... Вот только в то время не понимала, что если не только молча удивляться и радоваться своим находкам и открытиям, а еще и сказать об этом на страничках форума - автору будет очень приятно. 
*Спасибо вам за ваше понимание!!!*

----------


## orhideja206

БРАВО!  Ирочка! Какие талантливые Ваши дети! А первый вальс взрослой жизни чего стоит! Слезы наворачиваются на глаза ...

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Здравствуйте, Ирина. С восхищением и восторгом смотрю Ваши новые работы. Спасибо за то, что приглашаете к себе в гости на  Вашу страничку. И как она точно называется - "Такое простое счастье". Я смотрю на все и понимаю, что я  счастлива от увиденного. Ирина, Вы ВОЛШЕБНИК -который может дарить каждому частичку счастья. СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## olga kh

Ириночка, твой отпуск такой щедрый для всех нас получается!..Звездопад просто какой-то!..Ты сыплешь и сыплешь на нас свои подарки, а они такие замечательные!..Спасибо тебе за твой дар, талант!!! Как же это здОрово - не только услышать музыку, но и увидеть ее!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## Vitolda

> твой отпуск такой щедрый для всех нас получается!..Звездопад просто какой-то!..


Так двухсторонний звездопад!!! В ответ мне сыпятся добрые слова и пожелания моих гостей! А это ТАК приятно!!! И побуждает снова и снова начинать работу! Да и когда же, как не в отпуске, воспользовавшись появившимся свободным временем, обращаться к отложенным задумкам.




> К хорошему так быстро привыкаешь!
> Ирочка! Все твои работы- это, уже без сомнения, знак качества!





> С восхищением и восторгом смотрю Ваши новые работы.


Снова и снова спасибо за теплые слова в адрес моих новых работ!!! Но не менее приятна и оценка моих первых проб. 




> какие замечательные осенние работы у Вас -и Рябинушка, и Капельки, и Золотой листопад! Сколько любви Вы вложили  в эти работы!


Эти клипы действительно сделаны без особых навыков, без техники... (Я и сейчас многого не знаю и не умею. А уж год назад...) Все прошлое лето и осень прошло у меня под знаком любви вот к этим: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4104475 и этим http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4432866 осенним песням. И в клипы ко многим из них не технику, а исключительно душу и вкладывала. Удивительно, но люди это чувствуют! А для меня эти простенькие несовершенные клипы до сих пор остаются любимыми, как и песни, в них звучащие... 




> И как она точно называется - "Такое простое счастье". Я смотрю на все и понимаю, что я  счастлива от увиденного. Ирина, Вы ВОЛШЕБНИК -который может дарить каждому частичку счастья.


Очень рада, что СЧАСТЬЕ на этих страничках особенное. Оно растет с каждым днем!!! Гости уносят частички его в своей душе, но оставляют свое  тепло, отчего СЧАСТЬЕ становится больше и ярче!!!




> Ждём новых работ, новых воплощений музыкальной классики!


ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!! У меня еще СТОЛЬКО планов!!!

Но не сегодня... Сегодня захотелось отдохнуть и чуть-чуть похулиганить... Этот клип я снова не оттачивала технически, ведь он конечно же не будет нигде использован... Просто я предлагаю своим гостям чуть-чуть отдохнуть и улыбнуться!

Итак... Александр Дольский "Женская логика"

----------


## olga kh

> Так двухсторонний звездопад!!! В ответ мне сыпятся добрые слова и пожелания моих гостей! А это ТАК приятно!!! И побуждает снова и снова начинать работу! Да и когда же, как не в отпуске, воспользовавшись появившимся свободным временем, обращаться к отложенным задумкам.


Ирочка, я забежала на минутку вчера - посмотрела, что появились новые работы, - и обратно, к внучечке))) А сегодня они в гости уехали, а я сюда - и уже посмотрела, и послушала...Ах! Только и скажу!!! Какое все разное, какое все классное!!! Неожиданный Дольский (никогда не слышала эту песню раньше - улыбнулась)))) "Песня косаря" - такое умиротворение, хотя они там - косари - трудятся, рук не покладая. И все равно - спокойствие, размеренность и правильность жизненная, что ли...Понравилось!
А дальше - твои "отдушинки" - да прямо в наши душеньки)))) Так красиво, трепетно в твоей Осени...И так щемяще, пронзительно - "Не исчезай!.." Все понятно, без всяких слов - есть чудесная музыка, прекрасное исполнение, и - твои работы!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: Спасибо, Ириночка!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## NikTanechka

Тук-тук. Можно войти?
В этом домике и днём, и ночью горит зелёный огонёк. 
Зимой здесь можно согреться, а в летний зной найти прохладу и умиротворение.
У каждого из нас есть папочка "Для души", а теперь у меня ещё есть папочка с названием "Счастье от Vitolda".
Спасибо, Ирочка, за эти счастливые мгновения.

----------


## Vitolda

> Зимой здесь можно согреться, а в летний зной найти прохладу и умиротворение.





> Спасибо Вам за то, что хочется это смотреть и слушать.





> Благодаря вам теперь на занятиях дети с бОльшим удовольствием будут слушать музыку...





> Спасибо за ваши видеоклипы, так тонко чувствовать и музыку и душу...





> Нам так пригодятся Ваши работы по слушанию музыки, а теперь и так точно проиллюстрированные





> Как же здорово, что у нас теперь есть фильмы самых сложных произведений Вивальди, которые мы слушаем в саду...


*Огромное СПАСИБО всем за теплые слова и высокую оценку моих работ!!! Такое СЧАСТЬЕ все это слушать!!!*




> СПАСИБО, ИРОЧКА! ТВОРИ!
> И НАМ МИНУТКИ РАДОСТИ ДАРИ!


И за побуждение к новым попыткам увидеть музыку - тоже спасибо!!! В том числе и за прямые просьбы. Это тоже счастье - чувствовать себя востребованной




> Дети у нас очень любят слушать музыку Дебюсси. Можно ли что-то из его альбома сделать в виде клипа?


 Честно признаюсь, таких планов у меня не было... А вот теперь подумала: "А почему бы и нет? Почему не расширить диапазон своих проб и в сторону импрессионизма?". Так что все возможно...




> а уж пасторальные Весну и Осень сделать Иришке - будет уже проще... 
> Будем ждать новые фильмы, чтобы собрать все времена года в один зрелищный цикл...


А вот такие мысли были, не скрою... Думаю, что к началу учебного года и "Времена года" Вивальди и "Времена года" Чайковского я попробую увидеть полностью.

----------


## vovpriv

Здравствуйте, ИРИНА! Зашла к вам в гости- а тут столько всего интересного... СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Vitolda

*Не передать словами, что я чувствую, когда читаю ваши слова! 
Снова и снова слышу, вижу, чувствую, 
что есть на свете люди, близкие мне по духу. 
Особенно приятно получать похвалу именно от вас - от музыкантов, 
людей, чья эмоциональная сфера очень развита, 
которые чувствуют любую фальш, имеют высокий культурный уровень. 
А некоторые и сами просто замечательные видеоработы создают. 
Поэтому получать хорошие отзывы от вас - 
это и приятно, и очень ответственно.
Постаряюсь оправдывать доверие!*

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! Зашла по Вашему приглашению к Вам в гости! Удивительно! Какая же Вы молодец! Как точно Ваши презентации передают характер музыки! Я восхищена Вашими работами! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Zinaida68

Ирина, я на вашей страничке впервые. С удовольствием просмотрела ваши клипы, восхищена вашими работами.

----------


## Машуленька

:Connie 5: *Ирина, Ваши работы наполнены таким смыслом, гармонией и художественным вкусом! Просто ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНО! 
Огромное спасибо за такое высокопрофессиональное и одухотворенное творчество! Вот уж где действительно воспитание души, вкуса и внутренней культуры!*

----------


## Анжела72

Ирина, я в вашей теме впервые, а за вашими работами слежу постоянно. Теперь еще лично хочу поблагодарить вас за вашу работу, и неиссякаемые творческие проекты, которые просто блистательны. Дальнейших вам удач и на профессиональном поприще и в личной жизни.

----------


## olga kh

*Я забегаю и смотрю...И ничего не говорю...
Но это, Ирочка, пока, 
Вернусь сюда, наверняка...
Пока - лишь АХ! Пока - лишь ОХ!..
В душе сплошной переполох:
Там радость, нежность и печаль,
Восторг, любовь!.. Одно лишь жаль, 
Что ненадолго я сюда...
Скажу одно: "ВОТ ЭТО ДА!!!"*

----------


## Vitolda

*Не перестану радоваться теплым словам  гостей моего домика. 
И не только потому, что слышу от них 
похвалу в адрес своих работ. 
В первую очередь потому, 
что снова и снова чувствую себя счастливой от того,  





 Сообщение от Valenta


что совпало и время, и место, и люди!!!


Будем встречаться и дальше!
Рада буду, если мои работы снова будут 
будить мысли, чувства и слова!
Заходите, дверь всегда открыта!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня у меня минорный день. В этот день много лет назад умер мой папа…
Мне везет в жизни на хороших людей, но он был не просто хорошим – а исключительным. Он с самого детства общался со мной на равных, серьезно и доверительно. Именно поэтому, наверное, так незаметно его взгляды на жизнь стали и моими тоже. То, что не могла понять девочкой, отложилось глубоко в памяти и осмысливается до сих пор. 
И человеческими своими качествами папа достоин быть образцом для подражания, а уж как творческая личность…

Он был ХУДОЖНИКОМ во всем. 
Даже в кулинарии. Самые вкусные блюда в доме готовил папа. А еще они были самые красивые! Его волновало, какого оттенка получится борщ, как будут сочетаться между собой по цвету рядом стоящие на праздничном столе салаты… Если я вдруг заболевала, то в специально для меня сваренном супе плавали звездочки из морковки и буковки из картошки. Ну как не съесть! (Пыталась для своих ребят подобный фокус сделать. Морковка послушалась, а вот пока последние буквы из картошки вырезала – первые уже разварились).
Любое, самое скучное дело мог превратить в интересное. Песня помогала долгой дороге стать короче и веселее, придуманная сказка помогала засыпать, истории, рассказанные над атласом с картами помогали смириться с необходимостью учить нелюбимую географию…

Его интересы в искусстве были просто безграничны. Как музыкант он был и хормейстером, и композитором, и фольклористом, и солистом самодеятельной оперы… Ни одного спектакля гастролирующего или местного драматического театров мы не пропускали. Причем папа умел так нас, своих детей, подготовить к восприятию спектакля или концерта, что становилось это в разы интереснее. Знаниями обладал энциклопедическими. В любой картинной галерее или музее мог провести экскурсию не хуже любого штатного экскурсовода. Причем рассказывал всегда так выразительно и интересно, что и действительно, частенько пристраивались к нам простые посетители и слушали.

К нему тянулись люди! Каждый, и малыш, и старец чувствовали себя интересными ему, а потому шли на контакт и общение. И люди действительно были ему интересны, поэтому и ключики к душам находились. К каждой – свой ключик. И вот уже трехлетняя внучка, много дней безутешно плачущая после смерти мамы, серьезно и увлеченно придумывает вместе с ним сюжет для новой аппликации. И вот уже практически незнакомая деревенская бабушка, только что смущенно говорившая: «Как это я вдруг ни с того, ни с сего запою! Да меня обсмеют все, скажут – с ума сошла!» - присела за стол, подперла рукой щеку и стала выводить с молодости знакомую песню…

Он был ХУДОЖНИКОМ во всем!!! И в человеческих отношениях, и в быту, и в искусстве…
А еще и сам рисовал. Каждый отпуск мы куда-нибудь ездили. И первыми в чемодан ложились бумага, акварельные краски, кисти и карандаш. Папа рисовал исключительно с натуры – пейзажи или портреты, небольшие сценки-зарисовки… Одинаково интересны ему были и виды моря или горной речки, и поле, и деревенские домишки, и экзотические растения и полевые травы…

Он был ХУДОЖНИКОМ во всем! Поэтому "перелистать альбом" с некоторыми папиными рисунками я хочу под звучание песни Олега Митяева «Художник».
Первый кадр – один из папиных автопортретов. Последний - начатый 12 июля 1982 года натюрморт… Солнце переместилось, изменились оттенки. На следующий день был бы закончен…

----------


## olga kh

Ах, Ирочка!..((( Грустный день у тебя сегодня выдался, но...я прочитала, посмотрела...И убеждаюсь, в который уже раз, что ты, действительно СЧАСТЛИВЫЙ человек!!!В такой замечательной выросла семье! Сколько любви вложили в тебя мама с папой!.. Это просто ЧТО-ТО!!! Я смотрю на рисунки, и мне представляется, что художник был ДОБРЕЙШИМ человеком! Он мог быть иллюстратором детских книжек, вот эти рисунки просто просятся в детскую книжку. Так мягко, тепло написаны картины!.. Такие краски взяты!..Ириша, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ, что ты с нами - о САМОМ ДОРОГОМ, о САМЫХ ДОРОГИХ!..Твои родители, вероятно, гордятся тобой и радуются, что ты СЧАСТЛИВА!..

----------


## Valenta

> Сегодня у меня минорный день. В этот день много лет назад умер мой папа…
> Мне везет в жизни на хороших людей, но он был не просто хорошим – а исключительным. ...
> Он был ХУДОЖНИКОМ во всем! Поэтому "перелистать альбом" с некоторыми папиными рисунками я хочу под звучание песни Олега Митяева «Художник».
> ...


Светлая память твоему папе, *Ирина*. 
"Перелистывая" с тобой страницы альбома, вспомнила своего папу... Я росла в семье педагогов. Папа ушёл из жизни  молодым - в 37 лет. Я была ещё совсем-совсем ребёнком, но запомнила его широчайшую улыбку, эмоции (особенно, когда болел на футболе) и кулёчки квадратных карамельных подушечек, которые систематически "прятались" в шкафу рядом с лекциями (он преподавал а авиационно-техническом училище). Уже позже я поняла - умилялся, глядя как я крадусь к заветному шкафу, стараясь не обнаружить себя. 
Светлая ему память!

----------


## laks_arina

> Он был ХУДОЖНИКОМ во всем!


Ирочка! Такие дни есть у каждого, ведь жизнь есть жизнь. Я тоже потеряла отца давно уже, и тоже вспоминаю, каким он был МАСТЕРОМ на все руки. Спасибо тебе большое за клип. Так проникновенно получилось, так душевно... Будем помнить! Светлая память нашим дорогим и любимым.

----------


## Ада

> И человеческими своими качествами папа достоин быть образцом для подражания, а уж как творческая личность…


Ирина, я случайно попала сегодня на Вашу страничку и прочитала о Вашем замечательном папе. Как Вы здорово и трогательно все написали, и я поняла, что он был ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ с большой буквы! Вы благодарная дочь и я думаю, что Ваш папа гордится Вами. Спасибо Вам за откровение. Царствие небесное Вашему папе.

----------


## Vitolda

Дорогие девочки! Снова и снова нахожу понимание среди своих гостей. Вот и вспомнили вы вместе со мной о моем папе,  и о своих достойных и любимых родителях - тоже! Человек жив, пока о нем помнят!!! И это, пожалуй, правильные слова! 

Когда старший из моих сыновей, Тимошка, в 6 лет нарисовал букет ландышей в вазе - стало понятно, что вот они, дедушкины гены - через поколение достались внуку. И мне, умеющей только домик нарисовать, да и то с линейкой, оставалось с радостью и удивлением смотреть на развитие способностей сына. Он успешно закончил художественную школу, а затем отделение "Ландшафтный дизайн" в строительном колледже. К сожалению, сейчас его работа никак не связана с творчеством. Но я надеюсь, что его способности и навыки так или иначе найдут свое применение в жизни.
А Валюша вдруг увлеклась рисованием уже став студенткой медицинской академии. Она рисует портреты своих друзей. И это у нее получается совсем неплохо!

Сегодня - снова "альбом с рисунками". Видеоряд составлен из рисунков Тима, сделанных в разном возрасте - от 6 до 14 лет (не так давно, он вдруг скептически взглянул на свои детские работы и мничтожил многие из них. А еще - самые лучшие  - каждый год учебы в художественной школе отправлялись на различного рода выставки и конкурсы, где и оставались). А черно-белые карандашные портреты - это работы дочки.

Сопровождает просмотр песня Ермолова  "Я рисую этот мир"

----------


## laks_arina

> Сегодня - снова "альбом с рисунками".


*Здорово! Неповторимый индивидуальный почерк!!! Спасибо, Ирочка!!!*

----------


## olga kh

> Здорово! Неповторимый индивидуальный почерк!!!


И правда - ГЕНЫ!..Просто ИЗУМИТЕЛЬНО, Ириш!!! И, конечно, это опять СЧАСТЬЕ!!!!!

----------


## Тиса

*Ирочка! Смотрю на твои работы...  Как много красоты в этом мире...
Ты даешь возможность увидеть эту красоту и наполнить душу добрыми, светлыми, порой восторженными чувствами...
Это и есть счастье - такое простое счастье, которым ты, Ирочка, щедро делишься с нами.
СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Valenta

> ...Сегодня - снова "альбом с рисунками"... Сопровождает просмотр песня Ермолова  "Я рисую этот мир".


С удовольствием посмотрела очередной альбом из вашего, *Ирина,* семейного архива! 
Да, по большому счёту, "..мир в котором я живу; мир, который нужен мне..." - это мир наших детей. И неважно, в ползунках они, или уже сами с ползунками. Счастливы они - СЧАСТЛИВЫ МЫ!!!
Рада за тебя, *Ириш,* потому что чувствую, вы живёте в одном мире- мире красоты, уважения, взаимопонимания... Это несложно понять по твоим исповедям, работам,  рисункам детей. Да пребудет СЧАСТЬЕ с вами ещё неизмеримо долгое время! И пусть те, кто вольются в вашу счастливую семью, будут из "вашего мира".

----------


## НСА

Столько удовольствия от  просмотра, спасибо большое!!!!! В каждом сюжете чувсвуется ваше тепло... У вас замечательная творческая семья, это так здорово. Счастья вам и удачи во всём...


[IMG]http://*********org/4039651.gif[/IMG]

----------


## svetlana_50

Попала в ваш "дом" и не могу покинуть. Уже поздно, а всё брожу и наслаждаюсь. Спасибо за проекты!

----------


## Машуленька

Ирина, познакомилась с Вашими семейными альбомами, рассказами о маме, папе, сыновьях и дочке. Спасибо за человечность и душевность. Сколько чистоты, доброты, эмоционального тепла в их превосходнейших степенях исходит от Вашего семейного уклада! Как же не хватает этого сегодня многим и многим из нас...
От всего сердца хочется видеть  вас счастливыми!
С уважением,

----------


## Vitolda

*Когда выставляла в своей теме "альбомы с рисунками"  - сначала папин, а потом своих ребят - была уверена, что уж эти клипы почти никто смотреть не будет... Оказывается, ошибалась! Ничуть не меньше просмотров, чем другие работы, получили эти  альбомы. А ваших откликов и теплых слов - даже больше некоторых проектов, которые могут быть использованы в работе. А это - новое подтверждение того, что собрал форум единомышленников, которые интересны друг другу, думают и чувствуют в одной тональности!
СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДДЕРЖКУ!!!*

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка, спасибо за семейный альбом, за чудесные рисунки ваших деток! Очень талантливо!!!*

----------


## Tata74

Добрый день, Ира! Сегодня вышла из отпуска на работу, как всегда с чувством некоторой паники, а увидела мордочки детей и поняла, что  вот оно "такое простое счастье",...заглянула на вашу страничку и снова кусочек счастья....Спасибо Вам за трепетное отношение к музыке...

----------


## светlana

> Он был ХУДОЖНИКОМ во всем!!! И в человеческих отношениях, и в быту, и в искусстве…


*ИРОЧКА!!!* ВЫ - ТАЛАНТ, ДОЧЬ ИЗУМИТЕЛЬНОГО ТАЛАНТЛИВОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА... НЕ ЗРЯ НА ВАШЕМ ЖИЗНЕННОМ ПУТИ МНОГО ХОРОШИХ ЛЮДЕЙ... СВЕТЛАЯ ПАМЯТЬ ВАШЕМУ ПАПЕ, А ВАМ ОГРОМНАЯ БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ ЗА ВАШ ТРУД, ЗА ВАШУ ОТКРЫТОСТЬ И НЕОЦЕНИМЫЙ ВКЛАД В НАШУ РАБОТУ...

----------


## НСА

> Так что мысли шевелятся, руки подготовительную работу делают...


Будем ждать с нетерпением. Ирина Борисовна, а вы программку скачали или покупали,  мечтаю так тоже  научиться , но пока это мечта.......  И так здорово, что вы делаете, а мы с радостью  берём   в работу, ваши готовые проекты.  И многие для  себя, для души.........СПАСИБО  :Tender: 

*Все это побуждает думать, вспоминать и чувствовать...*  :Ok:  ммммм, как  замечательно............спасибо!!!!!!!!

----------


## НСА

Ирина Борисовна,  спасибо большое за ответ.   :Tender:  Буду пробовать и искать......... было бы желание, хотя оно есть,  :Aga:  а со временем как у всех не хватает........  :Meeting:  Поэтому ещё тысячу раз спасибо, за то, что вы делаете  :Tender:  а мы имеем возможность скачать  и применять в работе  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Миловидова

Уважаемые педагоги! Я с соседнего форума.  Но иногда просматриваю и  ваш. Какие же вы творческие личности. Умеете тепло общаться друг с другом и делитесь опытом работы. Молодцы!

----------


## Vitolda

И снова о ПРОСТОМ СЧАСТЬЕ...
Не чаще чем раз в полгода и всего по несколько дней вижу я теперь свою повзрослевшую дочку. На прошлой неделе именно этими счастливинками моя жизнь осветилась. А подгадала Валюшка свой приезд как раз ко дню рождения старшего из братьев. И в подарок ему, в том числе, хорошие наушники привезла. Конечно же он их сразу опробовал, и каждому из нас дал насладиться замечательным стереозвучанием своей любимой музыки. И мне тоже.
И вот тут снова СЧАСТЬЕ! Это нормально, когда наши дети - совсем уже другое поколение, слушают и любят иную музыку, нежели мы. Но как самую любимую на данный момент Тим включил *Ноктюрн до минор Фридерика Шопена в исполнении американского скрипача Джошуа Белл*. Может быть кто-то еще захочет послушать? Это здесь: http://yadi.sk/d/g4I0nXr-7sxVy

А Валентинка моя отыскала где-то в сети еще один вариант исполнения, фортепианный, не оставляющего меня в покое *"Не исчезай" Микаэла Таривердиева*. http://yadi.sk/d/kLfxQEoY7sz0f Невозможно слушать спокойно! Наверное, мы с дочкой в силу возраста по-разному воспринимаем эту музыку. Для нее она полна мыслями о будущем, ожиданиями, надеждами и тревогами. У меня - воспоминаниями о прошлом, в том числе болью и потерями...  

Но какое же это счастье, что меня и моих детей волнует, не оставляет равнодушными одна и та же музыка!!!

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА!
 СПАСИБО Вам и за прекрасную музыку "Не исчезай" Микаэла Таривердиева, от которой стало немного грустно, и с радостно -  вспомнились многие моменть молодости,
И за чудесный "Капризный дождик" Ларисочки Некрасовой.
Видеоиллюстрация очень интересная, а вот мди на ритм - просто замечательная. Сама отбивала ритм на припев, не могла просто удержаться!

----------


## Valenta

> ...Это нормально, когда наши дети - совсем уже другое поколение, слушают и любят иную музыку, нежели мы. Но как самую любимую на данный момент Тим включил *Ноктюрн до минор Фридерика Шопена в исполнении американского скрипача Джошуа Белл*.
> А Валентинка моя отыскала где-то в сети еще один вариант исполнения, фортепианный, не оставляющего меня в покое *"Не исчезай" Микаэла Таривердиева*. 
> Может быть кто-то еще захочет послушать?


С БОЛЬШИМ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ ПОСЛУШАЛА, *ИРИШ*, и скрипку и фортепиано! Сложила в свою папочку "ДЛЯ ДУШИ". СПАСИБО! А по поводу



> ...Но какое же это счастье, что меня и моих детей волнует, не оставляет равнодушными одна и та же музыка!!!...


Так ведь "яблоко от яблони..."
Хотя .... по-разному бывает, к сожалению. Действительно, СЧАСТЬЕ!!!

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, с праздником!!! Творческого подъема, удовлетворения от работы, новых впечатлений и стимула для создания прекрасных, талантливых работ! И, конечно же, крепкого здоровья, чтобы это все вынести!

----------


## Дюймовочка

Здравствуйте, Ирина. С огромным удовольствием прогулялась по страничкам вашей темы. Большое спасибо вам за творчество, талант и щёдрость души. Всех благ!

----------


## НСА

Ирина, спасибо большое, мне ОЧЕНЬ нравятся ваши клипы. Один лучше другого.  И детям так интересно  :Tender:  

[IMG]http://*********org/4684520.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Zefeshka

Ирина! Извините, что я без приглашения. Ваши творения - просто чудо! Шедевры!!!

----------


## Elen 77

Ирина. Пришла к вам в гости со скорой помощи и задержалась на целый день. Какие у вас чудесные работы и ритмические видео и клипы к замечательным песням!!! Вы настоящая кудесница!!! Огромное вам человеческое СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Гульниза

Добрый вечер, ИРИНА! преклоняюсь перед вашим талантом! как все у вас красиво, тонко, чувствительно получается! Как вы выручаете нас, неумех, хочу пожелать вам много-много сил и здоровья для ваших творений и замыслов! СПАСИБО!

----------


## Lenochka121212

Ирина большое спасибо!Вы просто нас завалили новогодними подарками.Будем радовать наших детишек!!!

----------


## Vitolda

День заканчивается уже... И вот теперь, на ночь глядя - *С ДНЕМ МАТЕРИ* Вас, дорогие мои гости!!!
Именно для этого дня - клип, сделанный по просьбе  Alena Stenkovay. Надеюсь, что не опоздала и он ей пригодится...

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина! Спасибо за прекрасную работу. Доброта, любовь, нежность, забота, внимание - все это здесь. И такое же музыкальное сопровождение. Вы, как всегда на высоте. Спасибо! С праздником.

----------


## laks_arina

> С ДНЕМ МАТЕРИ


*Ириша, спасибо большое! Счастья тебе и твоим близким!*

----------


## Лариса Левченко

*Ирочка!
Давно не заглядывала в твою тему. Я и на форуме бываю не часто. А сегодня выдалась свободная минутка и застряла в твоей теме. Получила массу удовольствия. Столько ярких, интересных клипов!   

А мне  недавно установили  проектор с экраном в музыкальном зале, так что я теперь буду частым гостем у тебя в теме. 
Твоя тема - это волшебный клад с необыкновенно  ярким  наглядным материалом! А сколько труда, времени ты вложила в эту чудесную работу!

Говорю огромное  спасибо тебе за твой труд! Бесчисленное количество  музыкальных руководителей будет пользоваться твоим материалом и вспоминать тебя с огромной признательностью. Какая это неоценимая помощь в работе с детьми! 
Я думаю, что не только во время занятий, но и во время праздников я тоже буду использовать твои клипы, как фон к песне или к сказке.
Твои клипы - это просто восторг!*

----------


## Vitolda

В том, что хочу показать сегодня - моей заслуги нет... Просто снова хочется о счастье поговорить! Так получилось - что в этом видео соединились разные моменты моего счастья...
В сентябре этого года приняли к нам в сад нового логопеда. Приняли в головном саду, а для нас до начала учебного года это было как кот в мешке - не знали, не видели человека. И вот входит человек и представляется: "Я ваш новый логопед Ирина Ломброзо". 
Мы не встречались около 30 лет... Но моментально узнали друг друга. Когда-то в нашем детстве мы учились в одном классе  музыкальной школы. И не только пели вместе в хоре, изучали премудрости сольфеджио и сокровища музыкальной литературы за одной партой... Был в программе предмет "Фортепианный ансамбль". И 2 года сидели мы с  Иринкой за одним роялем! А поскольку урок в расписании стоял 1 раз в неделю, да и длился всего 22,5 минуты -  каждую неделю мы еще и сыгрывались дополнительно, каждую субботу - у меня дома, а каждое воскресенье - у нее. И, конечно же, не только фортепианным ансамблем мы в эти выходные занимались! А прежде чем разъехаться по домам после уроков в музыкалке - заходили в гости к Иришкиной бабушке, которая неприменно угощала нас вкусными пирожками!!! 
Закончили музыкалку - и не встречались больше... А сейчас кажется, что и не было этих 30 лет!!! Также понимаем друг друга с полуслова, сходно чувствуем и реагируем на происходящее, музыку, стихи... И не просто с готовностью, а с удовольствием помогаем друг другу там, где наша работа хоть чуть-чуть пересекается. Вот оно, СЧАСТЬЕ - иметь друзей и единомышленников!

И еще  - СЧАСТЬЕ! Здесь, на форуме, познакомилась я с замечательными людьми -  чудесными, чуткими, творческими, в душах, головах, сердцах которых рождаются необыкновенные мелодии и стихи! Какое СЧАСТЬЕ, что часто их творчество ТАК близко моим чувствам! Какое СЧАСТЬЕ, что я увидела, услышала, узнала, не пролетела мимо!!!

И снова о СЧАСТЬЕ! Именно оно заставило меня замереть на концерте, посвященном Дню Матери в нашем детском саду! Как будто МОИ чувства,  мысли, высказанные Олей Сивухиной,  проникновенно озвучила моя подруга - Ирина Ломброзо

----------

olga kh (19.11.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО!!!! - еще и в твоей темке!!! Спасибо Ирине - вашему новому логопеду и твоей единомышленнице - за великолепный подарок! Не могу сказать за всех зрителей в вашем зале, но, уверена, многие и заслушались, а, возможно, и задумались после такого прекрасного исполнения. А я как будто снова окунулась в далекое далеко, когда в первый раз стала мамой дочки (верилось, что первой будет дочка, хотя все прочили мальчика - УЗИ тогда еще и не использовалось для будущих мам))) Снова как будто услышала: "У вас дочка!"" И увидела глаза своей Настеньки - в тот миг - синие-синие!.. Стихотворение это было написано не тогда, - гораздо позже... Но вот, когда услышала Иринино выступление, именно так все и представила) Благодарю вас, девочки - вы умеете ДАРИТЬ ПОДАРКИ!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! В этот не по- зимнему "зимний вечер" мне очень захотелось вновь зайти в Ваш теплый, уютный домик и погулять по Вашим осенним дорожкам. Интернет немного побаловал меня и я снова  смогла насладиться клипом "Улетают журавли", понаблюдать за падающими листочками в клипе "Осенний сон" Джойса, восхититься красотой и очарованием рябинки в клипе "Рябинушка". Какой восхитительный у Вас творческий союз с Аллой Анатольевной. Вы так тонко чувствуете творчество друг друга, так гармонично дополняете друг друга. Спасибо, что Вы есть! Спасибо за ваши великолепные, волшебные, красочные, не похожие друг на друга клипы! Спасибо Алле Анатольевне за великолепные песенки, которые мы с детками просто обожаем! 
Может быть кто-то скажет: "Ну вот! Еще зима не закончилась, впереди весна, а ее тянет к осени". А почему бы и нет? - Если песня до сих пор живет в твоем сердце, если ты мысленно видишь и прокручиваешь клип в своей голове, вспоминаешь, как твои детки  с восторгом и восхищением просматривали Ваши клипы, с любовью и нежностью пели Аллочкины песни- 
значит  все это создано  от чистого сердца, от души, на радость нам, взрослым, и детям. Значит,(не побоюсь этого слова)- это гениально!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Здоровья Вам, дорогая Ирочка, тепла и уюта Вашему домику и чтобы в Вашем домике всегда царили только добро и любовь!
Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

Ирочка! Спасибо, что сегодня с Вашей помощью для меня открылась очень интересная тема!!! Просидела у Вас "в гостях" полдня!!! Спасибо!

----------


## тонятася

Сегодня пораньше освободилась на работе и вот уже который час сижу в вашей теме.Спасибо! Очень здорово!!!

----------


## Валя Муза

Ирочка, я – постоянный гость Вашей странички, да всё не решалась написать . Сохраняю и исспользую все материалы – и для деток, и для взрослых. Клип на песню «Каждый выбирает по себе», например, уже «до дыр» засмотрела. :Taunt:  Эту песню обожаю с детства, ещё школьницей пела её под свой  далеко не профессиональный акомпанемент. Восхищает не только майстерство, с которым сделаны  Ваши клипы, с восхищением читаю комментарии и размышления о музыке. Любовь, с которой Вы пишете обо всём, что с нею связано, вызывает у меня восторг!  :Yahoo: Я тут учусь понимать музику так, как это должно.  Спасибо за всё, что я беру у Вас и чему учусь.

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## elena_mos

Ирочка! Спасибо за твою такую бесценную, но очень ценную для нас работу, за твои чудесные клипы!!!

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Снова и снова восхищаюсь и преклоняюсь перед Вашим талантом. Казалось-бы  обыкновенные, детские естественные рисунки- но как Вы умело и точно соединили их в единую композицию. Просматривая клип, поймала себя на мысли, что я улыбаюсь, на душе тепло, солнечно, радостно и в то же время трепетно и нежно. Как-будто бы каждый, такой непосредственный детский рисунок -это подарок лично тебе, для тебя! И поэтому улыбкой счастья светится твое лицо!
 Спасибо за подаренное счастье!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Спасибо за то, что создавая свои клипы Вы вкладываете в них столько любви, теплоты и нежности, что ты это все ощущаешь в себе! Спасибо за отДУШИНку "Ты мне нравишься"! 
Спасибо за ваш светлый, теплый, гостеприимный, уютный домик!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chmarisha

Ирина, в Вашем уютном домике  впервые, но с  творчеством уже знакома. Ваши клипы на Ютубе, просто завораживают, а оркестрики - чудо. Яркие, красочные. очень нравятся детям! Спасибо!!!!!! песенка " Модница" теперь будет звучать на фоне Вашего клипа.

----------


## Vitolda

Совсем за другим залезла в папочку со своими старыми презентациями... И увидела совсем забытую, сделанную лет 5-6 назад... В ней фотографии мам и бабушек моих тогдашних подготовишек соседствуют с их рассказами о своих любимых женщинах. Почитала детские слова - и согрелась рядом с этим *таким ПРОСТЫМ СЧАСТЬЕМ*!!!

_Мама любит цветы, особенно розы и мимозы.
А я очень люблю ходить с мамой за руку, убираться вместе с ней.
Мне очень нравятся мамины желтые волосы до плеч и то, как она красиво одевается. 
А моя бабушка очень любит готовить около плиты. А еще она очень сильно любит меня, 
покупает мне шоколадки и что-нибудь еще._ 

_Моя мама самая хорошая, красивая, ласковая и добрая. 
Я ее очень люблю!
_
_
Моя мама очень красивая и добрая. Она играет со мной в разные игры, которых у меня очень много. Я очень люблю ходить с мамой в парк.
А еще мама любит красить ногти, и у нее это красиво получается._

_Моя мама любит желтые цветы. Еще она любит работать. А дома мама любит чистоту, поэтому любит мыть полы. Я люблю ходить вместе с мамой в магазин.
В маме мне нравится все!!!_

_Моя бабушка живет в Сердобске. Я езжу к ней, когда заболею и бабушка меня лечит.
Бабушка очень любит варить. Особенно вкусно получается манная каша._

_Моя мама ходит на работу, которая называется «Пчелка» и еще на какую-то службу рядом с синим зданием. 
Когда мама приходит домой, она сразу заставляет меня заниматься язычком, чтобы я научился правильно говорить звук «с».
Мама добрая, красивая. 
Я ее очень люблю!!!_

_Бабуля любит меня воспитывать. Она всегда убирается за мной и говорит, чтобы я не лазил на шифоньер
_

_Мама любит розы. Еще мама любит гулять и отдыхать.
Любимый мамин праздник – Новый год, потому что ей очень нравится украшать елку.
Я люблю свою маму!!!_

_Моя мама очень хорошая, я ее люблю! У мамы добрые теплые руки. Она всегда делает со мной уроки. Мама меня хвалит! Бабушка тоже меня хвалит и очень любит!_

_У моей мамы красивые волосы до плеч. В праздники она надевает парадный костюм, а в остальные дни одевается по-обычному.
Мама любит вязать. Мне нравится как она читает. Еще мне нравится, как мама готовит красные и зеленые щи и печет блины.
Я очень люблю свою маму!_

----------


## Vitolda

*Как же приятно слышать о том, что где-то далеко рады моим клипам!!! Читаешь об этом, и на душе становится тепло и уютно!!! Это ли не ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ???!!!  Спасибо!!!* 

Услышала несколько дней назад песню... Сама со скоростью, мне не свойственной, продолжала делать клипы к 8 Марта нужные, а в паузы в голове все песня крутилась, мысли о ней... Вроде и не к чему она сейчас, и некогда... Но вот получилась такая отДУШИнка

*"Доброта"  Музыка  Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина*

----------

Лариса Антонова (22.09.2019)

----------


## Valenta

Как говорит наша Оленька, одними тропками ходим! :Meeting:  Последние дни  эта песня тоже вертится и вертится в моей голове, звучат во мне её проникновенные интонации ,мудрые простые слова. И ролик, сопровождающий песню, тоже просматриваю с удовольствием. А тут такой подарок от тебя, *Ириш!!!* Тема эта всегда кстати! Всегда актуальна! А в наше, к несчастью, нестабильное и тревожное время и вовсе!!!  Ты, с присущей тебе философской точки зрения, подняла очень нужный пласт! В нашей работе с детьми  жизненно необходимый!!! Если честно, просмотрев твою работу, *Ирин,* хотела просто молча "просигнализировать" о своём состоянии, но как-то само-собой полились слова. 
*СПАСИБО!*

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка, больше спасибо за совершенно чудные отДУШИнки! Столько удовольствия получаешь, когда всю эту прелесть посмотришь и послушаешь!!! Согласна с Ларисочкой, что песня"Доброта" очень актуальна сейчас! СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## muzik

> "Доброта" Музыка Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
> Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина


Слушаешь песню , смотришь клип и слезы на глаза наворачиваются. Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## Vitolda

*Дорогие девочки!!!
Спасибо всем вам вместе и каждой в отдельности 
за теплые поздравления с праздником!!!
Поздравляю и я вас тоже!!!
И ничего, что уже началось 9 Марта!
Пусть женское счастье будет с вами всегда!
И пусть Весна всегда согревает ваши сердца и души!!!
Пусть у каждой из вас будет много-много теплых, красивых, 
по-разному счастливых моментов жизни!!!*


Вот как раз об одном теплом своем воспоминании и хочу сегодня рассказать...
Мне было примерно 17... Моя ближайшая подруга Галка, отличавшаяся необыкновенной общительностью, и каким-то поразительным личным магнетизмом, притягивающим к ней совершенно разных людей, снова и снова знакомилась с ребятами...  И каждый раз интересовалась моим мнением о человеческих качествах нового знакомого. По-разному это происходило... И ко мне в гости приводила, и общие пикники устраивала, и в кафе или кино шли мы общей компанией...
И вот однажды уговорила она меня отправиться в гости к новому знакомому. С внутренним сопротивлением и нежеланием шла я в  в частный дом, в котором предстояло провести вечер мне с Галкой и двум ребятам...
Прошло уже ОЧЕНЬ много лет!!! Я даже не помню, как звали этих мальчиков, больше никогда не встречала ни одного из них... Но память о том вечере нет-нет, да и всплывает с ощущением тепла, спокойствия и тихой благодарности...
Может быть мы пили чай... Уже не помню..  Зато помню, что весь вечер звучала гитара и песни. Что-то мы пели вместе... Но больше всего песен в тот вечер ребята пели для нас! 
Именно тогда я услышала впервые две песни, которые и сейчас одни из самых мох любимых: "Колыбельную" (Какую песню спеть тебе, родная?...) и "Баба Яга". Это потом я узнала, что одну из них исполняла группа "Цветы", а вторую - "Ариэль", еще позже нашла в интернете и сохранила в своем компьютере... И до сих пор, слыша их, вспоминаю вечер в полумраке, ощущение полнейшего покоя и тепла, звуки гитары и юношеские голоса...

Такое простое счастье, что этот вечер был в моей жизни!

----------


## Олюр

> Как же приятно слышать о том, что где-то далеко рады моим клипам!!!


Мы не рады клипам, Ирина, мы от них просто в восторге и с нетерпением ждём новых!!!

----------


## Елена Эр

*Vitolda*,    *На форуме я новичок. Не нашла Вашу страничку. Я хотела бы сказать Вам, Ирина, огромное спасибо за Ваши видеофильмы на разную тематику...... Ваши фильмы - просто чудо! такое чутье музыки! Такие красивые картины использованы в них!!!! "Подснежник" Чайковского! "Доброта"!!! "Весенняя капель"!!!!!!!! КАКОЕ ЧУДО!!!! Благодаря Вам слушание музыки, пение песен на обычном занятии превратились в настоящие праздники души! СПАСИБО!!!*

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Спасибо Вам большое, что радуете нас своими работами. Ваши клипы ни с кем не спутаешь. Все они наполнены красками, разнообразными картинами, чувством такта, меры и красоты. Спасибо за ритмические упражнения. Спасибо, что увлечены своим делом, что позволяете нам использовать это в работе. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vitolda

> А сегодня у меня был просто ПИР Ирочкиных работ!


Как же приятно слышать такие слова!!! Непередаваемое чувство - знать, что твои работы востребованы!!!
Огромное спасибо Алле, которая дает мне возможность пережить эти чувства вновь и вновь!
К тому же я не только слова об использовании своих клипов слышу, но и вижу, как они смотрятся в зале, во время выступления Аллочкиных ребят! Например вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4830811

Медленно, но наступает весна, а вместе с ней и подготовка к самому ответственному празднику  в жизни дошколят - выпускному. В мыслях сейчас и предстоящий праздник, и воспоминания о прошлогоднем. 
Еще и поэтому так ясно сейчас вспоминается мне работа над клипом для этого заключительного танца с замечательной песней *"Бал+Я"*

----------


## Nich Tanya

*Ирина, здравствуйте! Сегодня зашла в вашу тему  "Такое простое счастье!". Очень интересное название темы, а как оно подходит к вашим работам! Просто изумительно! Потрясающее видео, а музыка какая,.....Просто чудо! Я ещё пока не всё просмотрела, надеюсь заглянуть к вам вечерком, дома в спокойной обстановке. Под песню "Матрёшки" мои девочки танцевали на 8 марта! А здесь такая у вас необычная аранжировка, я первый раз такую слышу!   А как можно  ритмическое упражнение "Матрёшечки" и "Апрель. Подснежник"  П.И.Чайковского скачать себе, хотелось бы воспользоваться в своей работе. Спасибо вам за такие клипы! С уважением, Татьяна!*

----------


## irinavalalis

> Вот пусть этот клип, очень несовершенный технически, можно сказать, только душой сделанный, и живет в первой квартире моего домика!


Супер! Этот клип просто замечательный! Я сегодня у вас в первый раз! Тук, тук! Можно к Вам заходить? :Blush2: 




> "Доброта" Музыка Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
> Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина


Ну не могу никак уйти с Вашей странички! Плачу и смотрю! Спасибо!

----------


## MarinaMi

> *"Доброта"  Музыка  Дм. Дунаева, слова Т.Беловой
> Исполняют Дмитрий Дунаев и Катя Манешина*


Ириша, это так красиво и тонко! Спасибо огромное. Очень люблю эту песню. Твоё видео откликнулось в самых тайных уголках души, абсолютно созвучно моему восприятию этой музыки.

----------


## Valenta

С завидной скоростью и постоянством,
Творишь, *Ирин,* ваяешь!!!
И, заглянув к тебе, порой,
С чем встретишься, не угадаешь.
Чайковский, упражнения по ритму,
И "ностальгический" проект...
Широкий горизонт и образ мыслей,
И мастерству, конечно же, *РЕСПЕКТ!!!!!*

----------


## Tata74

> Так и танцуем вместе - песенка, я и картинки..


C удовольствием к Вам присоединилась...Замечательный получился "танец"...СПАСИБО!




> "Баба Яга". Это потом я узнала, что одну из них исполняла группа "Цветы", а вторую - "Ариэль",


Приятный сюрприз! В своё время пластинки группы "Ариэль" заигрывали практически до дыр...Земляки...Такое простое счастье от Ирины!!!

----------


## Левадана

Ирочка, нам в сад подарили мультимедийку, и я скорее к тебе в темку! А здесь столько сокровищ! Глаз не оторвать! В восхищении от звездных клипов, наверное, буду повторять свой звездный выпуск, вдохновила! Но теперь - более красочно и ярко! И, конечно, Вивальди! Дети будут в восторге, как и я!

----------


## aktania

Ира, по совету девочек из беседки зашла к тебе в гости и пропала для семьи......
столько всего хорошего! спасибо тебе за такую красоту! буду теперь твоей постоянной гостьей, если не против!

----------


## EVGESKA

Ирина! Какая замечательная " "Полька бабочек" .Порадую  малышей.

А старшим ,конечно,твою "Весну", с таким богатством красок ,и красивейшей музыкой.

Спасибо за весь цикл! И за твое творчество!

----------


## aniram23

> Как об одном из возможных вариантов применения компьютерных технологий в развитии музыкально-ритмических движений в презентации говорится об использовании схем танцев.
> Вот здесь http://yadi.sk/d/Imk-2S8O4NvXw - своеобразное приложение. 
> Это схема одного из самых моих любимых танцев - "Зима-красавица". В нем нет сложных танцевальных движений, а вся красота за счет перестроений. И в разучивании его очень может помочь применение компьютерных технологий. 
> Сначала можно посмотреть видео - исполнение танца воспитанниками Аллы Евтодьевой -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJjlDY9L5KY 
> Затем познакомить ребят со схемой перестроений (это первые 25 слайдов презентации). При условии, что дети уже знают условные обозначения этот момент проходит быстро.
> А следующие слайды - это эта же схема, но с наложением музыки и автоматической сменой слайдов. При наличии большого экрана и проектора можно танцевать, глядя на схему-подсказку


Ирина, извините, что без отчества... как же я рада, что стала крупинкой в вашей бескрайней Вселенной творчества!!! Сижу уже вторые сутки практически не уходя со страниц форума... и все еще боюсь заблудиться))) Очень рада знакомству с Вами, пока я только впитываю все советы, ну и делаю свою копилочку богаче))) но надеюсь, скоро порадовать своими результатами по вашим урокам и материалам!

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Какое Счастье, что у нас на форуме есть Чудо-Мастерица - наша Ирина!!! 
Невозможно подобрать слова, чтобы выразить все эмоции, выплескивающиеся после просмотра 
великолепнейших видеосюжетов, созданных нашей Иришкой!!! 
Восторг и Восхищение!!! Радость от возможности соприкоснуться к Удивительным Чудесам, 
щедро подаренным всем нам!!! 
Абсолютно все творения достойны Оваций!!! 
Низкий Поклон и Искренняя Благодарность и от меня, и от моих деток, и от коллег!!! 
Счастья Вам, Иринушка, Огромного-Преогромного!!!_ 

[IMG]http://*********net/5061310.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Vitolda

*Так много у меня последние дни гостей, 
которые не просто заходят, а добрые слова говорят!
СПАСИБО вам всем вместе и каждой в отдельности!!!*

Наслушалась добрых слов и теплых пожеланий - и захотелось снова о своем счастье рассказать... Ну если быть точной, то каждый мой клип - о моем счастье... О счастье жить в окружении музыки, детей, хороших людей, видеть красоту природы, радоваться новому дню... А этот клип - о совсем-совсем МОЕМ счастье!

*"Мой солнечный лучик - Валюшка"*

----------


## Дюймовочка

Ирочка, огромное спасибо за ваш труд, мастерство, за щедрость!!! Вот и у нас в саду появился проектор, и можно будет использовать твои шедевры на все 100... Низкий поклон за эту красоту

----------


## irinavalalis

> Замечательная песня, замечательный клип!!!


Ну вот, стоило заглянуть в тему, опять не могу оторваться смотрю - и слёзы на глазах, опять просто нет слов! Супер! Спасибо!

----------


## Vitolda

Почти год прошел с того дня, когда я написала первое сообщение в своем маленьком домике. С тех пор многое изменилось... Появилось много новых, сделанных мной клипов... Но самое главное - расширилась их тематика. Теперь это не только видеосопровождение полюбившихся мне песен, но и клипы к произведениям классиков, ритмические упражнения... А в планах - еще большее расширение диапазона работ.
Переезжаю в новый, большой дом!!! 
Но переезд будет постепенный... Самой - никак не справиться, помощь нужна! 
Вот когда помогут мне модераторы имущество из маленькой квартирки в большой дом перевезти - тогда в каждой теме будут жить не только анонсы, но и уже сделанные и новые мои работы, зазвучат слова моих гостей! А эта тема - похудеет, но обязательно останется!!! Я же не смогу теперь без ТАКОГО ПРОСТОГО СЧАСТЬЯ общения, взаимопонимания, возможности мыслями и чувствами поделиться, и услышать слова в ответ!!!
По-прежнему очень рада гостям!!!

----------


## aichka

*
Ирочка! С расширением тебя! С переездом в новую, отдельную и комфортабельную Мастерскую!

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ! ТЫ ЗАСЛУЖИЛА ЭТОТ ДОМ СВОИМ МАСТЕРСТВОМ И ВЫСОКИМ  ЭСТЕТИЧЕСКИМ ВКУСОМ В ВИДЕНИИ МУЗЫКИ!

Твои работы настолько индивидуальны, впечатляющи и безупречны, что, безусловно, заслуживают праздничного отдельного входа и показа!

Уверена, что гостей и завсегдатаев твоей Мастерской теперь только увеличится!

И все будут с удовольствием наслаждаться твоей галерей образов а, уходя из неё с богатейшим багажом эмоций, ощущений и впечатлений, будут непременно стремиться вернуться  сюда вновь и вновь, чтобы насладиться гармонией музыки и её видеовоплощений!

Удачи тебе и неиссякаемого творчества!  Мы тебя очень- очень любим!

Добрых и благодарных друзей и посетителей твоего чудесного зрелищного дома!*

----------


## Valenta

*ИРОЧКА,* *ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!*
 ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ, С НОВЫМИ ИДЕЯМИ, ПЕРСПЕКТИВАМИ И ВОЗМОЖНОСТЯМИ!!! 

ПЕТЬ ДИФЕРАМБЫ Я ТЕБЕ НЕ БУДУ,
И ТАК ПОНЯТНО, ТЫ ПОВСЮДУ:
В "СЧАСТЛИВОЙ" ТЕМКЕ У СЕБЯ,
И В "СКОРОЙ" У ТЕБЯ ДРУЗЬЯ,
ГОСТИШЬ САМА И ТАМ, И ТУТ,
ТЕБЯ ВСТРЕЧАЮТ С РАДОСТЬЮ И ЖДУТ!
ВСЁ ОЧЕВИДНО И БЕЗ ЛИШНИХ ФРАЗ,
ТЫ СУПЕР - ПОПУЛЯРНА ЗДЕСЬ У НАС!!!
И ДАЛЬШЕ, *ИРОЧКА,* ДЕРЗАЙ,
РАСТИ, ТВОРИ И ПОМОГАЙ!!!

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

_Ирина, здравствуйте!!! Очень здорово, что Вы открыли свою мастерскую. Вы творческий, талантливый человек. Ваши клипы не сравнимы  ни с кем и ни с чем. Каждая работа наполнена тактом, вкусом, мерой. Работы не лежат на полках, а востребованы многими музыкантами. Клипы украшают многие праздники. Слушание проходит на много интереснее. Увиденное завораживает детей, эмоциям нет границ. А ритмические упражнения - оформление яркое, красочное и музыка под стать увиденному. И пусть Ваше счастье длится вечно и к Вам возвращается добром._

----------


## olga kh

Ириночка, поздравляю тебя и нас всех - с НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ!!! Как хорошо, что все сейчас будет разложено по полочкам, откуда удобно брать для работы твой прекрасный материал. И - просто с тобой по душам поговорить - тоже есть местечко))) Как будто, и правда, к тебе на огонек, в гости прибежал))) Просторно, удобно, комфортно...Хозяйка гостеприимная...Все замечательно, Ириш!!! С тобой интересно, увлекательно и очень душевно! Так что твои отДУШинки - самые трогательные, сердечные сообщения - бальзам на душу! Не говоря уже о материале для занятий, праздников и досугов. Очень хорошо, что все сейчас будет на своих местах - УДОБНО!!!

----------


## Алена Борисова

Ирина, огромное Вам спасибо за Ваше творчество! Так вовремя я нашла "ваш домик", такое счастье прикоснуться к прекрасному! Все образы настолько трогательны, чисты, понятны и взрослым и детям, смотрю и плачу- полный "катарсис"! С удовольствием и трепетом беру в работу, спасибо за Вашу щедрость  , любви, счастья и вдохновения!

----------


## ttanya

Пока отдыхала с внучкой в санатории - столько всего нового на форуме!!!!!!  :Meeting: 
_Ирина! От всей души поздравляю Вас с новосельем! Как здорово,что у Вас теперь свой большой, творческий, уютный дом,в котором всех встречает такая гостеприимная, добродушная хозяйка, как Вы, и провожает  всегда с подарками, да еще с какими!!!_   :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender: 
_Желаю вашему домику и его хозяйке мира, уюта, тепла и добра, верных друзей и доброжелательных гостей!!!!!
Пусть в Вашем доме всегда светит солнце !_    :Vishenka 34: 
 :Aleksey 01:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Ирочка! Поздравляю с открытием своей творческой мастерской! Ты, несомненно, заслужила это!
Пусть во всех комнатах твоего музыкального домика будет тепло, уютно, приветливо и многолюдно! Желаю воплощения всего задуманного и чтобы вдохновение всегда было рядом с тобой!
*
 [IMG]http://*********net/5168438.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://s10.******info/5d96d23514e04aef8b300a6e6a6e241f.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s2.******info/3a64a7368f2f89abcaa7f496b0b7cb4c.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s10.******info/b43969e92c080300b284b2667053c483.gif[/IMG]

----------

Татьяна Алексеева (12.12.2020)

----------


## lenik

*Ирочка! С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ! От всей души рада за вас! Вы МАСТЕР!!!! Огромное спасибо вам за чудесные клипы, которые очень и очень помогают в нашей работе!!! Желаю вам неиссякаемого творчества и побольше добрых гостей в вашем уютном домике!*

----------


## baterflay-13

Ура!!! Ириша, дорогая, с новосельем!!!
Специально не читала "поздравлялки" девочек, потому что знаю - прочитаю и "опечалюсь"))) - ну не умею я свои мысли облекать в красивые, нужные, правильные слова...Вот Ириша - может! Так скажет - словно мысли мои прочитает - настолько мы совпадаем с тобой, Ирочка!
Каждая твоя работа - это титанический труд, сколько сил, души, времени и творчества ты вкладываешь в свои детища! И щедро делишься с нами! Спасибо тебе за все - мы будем частыми гостями в твоем уютном домике!

----------


## Vitolda

*Огромнейшее спасибо за поздравления с Новосельем!!!
Очень хочется надеяться, 
что в новый дом будут заходить и 
добрые знакомые, и появятся новые лица! 
ВСЕГДА РАДА ГОСТЯМ!!!
Очень надеюсь, что нам вместе будет интересно!*

----------


## EVGESKA

Ириночка, с расширением твоего замечательного домика!
Теперь,когда в нем столько комнаток, можно" гостить " и подолгу  :Tender: , радуясь гостеприимству хозяйки!
Пусть он будет всегда светлый ,уютный, наполненный доброй атмосферой , и лучшими  друзьями!

----------


## Vitolda

И снова - о ПРОСТОМ СЧАСТЬЕ! О счастье общения и понимания. Не абстрактно... На нашем форуме!!!

Здесь практически всегда моментально отзовутся на просьбу, высказанную в Срочной помощи. И не только те и тем, с кем хоть чуть-чуть но общалась... Любой, кто имеет возможность - протянет руку помощи!!!

А  сколько нового, интересного, полезного, того, что сначала ТАК нравится мне самой, а потом моим ребятам, нахожу на страничках авторских тем и мастерских!!!!

Вот, например, стихотворение Марины Мишаковой

----------


## Vitolda

А если вдруг невозможно найти что-то уже готовое, нужное, то и тут навстречу протягивается рука виртуального друга!
Так появилось стихотворение Оли Сивухиной для мальчишек, воспитанников нашего детского сада - подросшего уже Руслана и Ромки, который в старшую группу сейчас ходит. 
Вот так, с помощью Оли, выступили на юбилее детского сада братья Давыдовы:

----------


## Vitolda

Не знаю, можно ли сказать, что я лично знакома с теми, кто стал мне настоящим другом именно на страницах форума... С теми, кому могу рассказать о себе абсолютно все, попросить помощи и совета... С теми, кого сама готова выслушать в любую минуту - и днем, и ночью... Это что-то необъяснимое, но чувствую и понимаю своих виртуальных друзей лучше, чем некоторых, кого вижу каждый день. И знаю, что это - взаимно

И сегодня, в день рождения друга, замечательного человека - Аллы Евтодьевой, с каждой возможной странички так и хочется крикнуть: "С Днем Рождения, Солнышко!" С этих слов я начала сегодняшний день в теме у Аллы, ими и закончу его

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, какая же ты УМНИЦА! Так все по полочкам разложила - удобно стало, все, что хочешь, можешь быстро найти! правда, это, наверное, только - пока))) Ведь ты творишь, не уставая - накопятся твои творения, снова можно будет "заблудиться"))) Но это такое приятное "заблуждение"! (смотрим мультик с внучкой про Чуню. Там цыпленок, который потерялся, спрашивает поросенка:"А ты что ли никогда не заблуждался?"))))) Вот и я об этом))) Сегодня  хожу-брожу снова у тебя и наслаждаюсь - твоими клипами, Аллочкиными песнями, вашим талантом, девочки! Спасибо вам! Ну, если и я каким-то образом подтолкнула тебя, Ириш, на создание клипов к моим песням - я просто счастлива этим!!!!! И горжусь дружбой с тобой!!!

----------


## aichka

> И сегодня, в день рождения друга, замечательного человека - Аллы Евтодьевой, с каждой возможной странички так и хочется крикнуть: "С Днем Рождения, Солнышко!" С этих слов я начала сегодняшний день в теме у Аллы, ими и закончу его


*
Ирочка! То, что ты необыкновенный человек - тонкий, умный, интеллигентный, эрудированный, музыкальный - знают все!

Но ты ещё и прекрасный, добрый и верный друг!

За это тебе- особое спасибо и глубокая, душевная благодарность!

Ты- особенный человек... так смонтировать фильм, выбрав отовсюду кусочки видео с моей мосей... настолько растрогало меня - до умиления... до онемения...

Спасибо тебе, Солнышко!

Знай, что ты, своими работами, не только мне, но и всем нам даришь столько Простого Счастья, что чем больше отдаешь, тем больше хочется его ощутить!

Тем БОЛЬШЕ пусть оно к тебе возвращается - новыми  эмоциями, творческими находками, радостью результатов твоего искусства видеть музыку, и Простым Человеческим Счастьем!

СПАСИБО! ТЫ -  ПРОСТО ЧУДО!!!*

----------


## tvelen

Ирина большое спасибо за Ваше "Такое простое счастье". Весь вечер была  с Вами!. Здесь так много тепла, доброты, музыки, и такого простого счастья. Спасибо Вам.

----------


## Vitolda

Делала клип к музыке Чайковского - "Май. Белые ночи" -   http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4856615 и вспоминала... 
Вспоминала о том, как восемнадцатилетней приехала в Ленинград именно в период белых ночей. Приехала к очень дальним родственникам, по договоренности дав им телеграмму из Москвы с указанием номера поезда и вагона.
О начале моего путешествия можно было кино снимать, все прямо таки в духе советских фильмов развивалось! И на вокзале меня никто не встретил - оказалось, что я еще дома записала адрес с ошибкой, а значит телеграмма пришла чужим людям... В общем ту крышу над головой, которую планировалось, я получила только на третий день... Но не было страшно или неуютно! Были нескончаемые прогулки днем и белыми ночами по сказочному городу до тех пор, пока не начинали отваливаться ноги... Были встречи с незнакомыми добрыми людьми, которым почему-то вдруг было не безразлично как я проведу остаток ночи... Сначала милиционер, проверивший глубокой ночью документы у меня - девчонки, спящей на приступке рядом с совсем неподходящей компанией - проявил власть, и в переполненной гостинице нашлось для меня место на несколько часов... А затем те самые люди, которые получили мою телеграмму.. Они не только приютили меня на ночь, но и помогли родственников отыскать! Так начинался мой удивительный Ленинградский вальс, наполненный красотой архитектуры, искусства, истории и человечности...
А в душе звучал *"Удивительный вальс" Александра Дольского*

----------


## Vitolda

*Вчера нашему любимому форуму исполнилось 5 лет! Для меня то, что он есть, то что стал моим домом - настоящее ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!

Изменил ли мою жизнь форум? Еще как!!! Он занимает в ней СТОЛЬКО места! Довольно долго я приходила сюда только брать, поражаясь просто несметным сокровищам, хранящимся в доме. Потом стали интересны люди, которые эти сокровища раздобыли или сотворили сами, в дом принесли и друг с другом делятся. Потом появилось желание делиться самой и стать равноправным жителем ДОМА. 
Теперь уже и не знаю, какой из домов (жилище, работа, форум) для меня первый, второй, третий.. 
Здесь, на форуме, я нашла замечательных друзей! Просто с ужасом думаю: "Если б не открыла заветную дверцу, пролетела бы мимо - никогда бы этого чуда со мной не случилось!" 
Здесь я получила СТОЛЬКО бесценных советов, идей, материалов для работы, что не просто поумнела, а относиться к своей работе иначе стала!

Форум для меня дом, друг, дорожка и в детство, и в мастерство одновременно, волшебный мир, чудо, сказка, песня, музыка...
Какое счастье, что он есть!!!
СПАСИБО за это!!!*

----------

НСА (26.11.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ну надо же!!! А я именно в этот день и не зашла на Форум!!!((( Непростительно, но так получилось...Ирочка, а ты опять СОТВОРИЛА Чудо!!!Спасибо тебе и - подписалась бы под каждым словом, потому что все именно так и есть! С праздником, форумчане! С праздником, Иришечка!!! Процветания нашему общему Дому и обитателям, его населяющим!!!!

----------


## laks_arina

> Какое счастье



*Ирочка! Спасибо за чудесный клип! Как хорошо на душе от такой чудесной песни, от замечательных фотографий, которые ты так мастерски соединила-объединила. Мастерица ты наша дорогая!!! Обнимаю тебя крепко от всей души!!!*

----------


## Irina Sirin

*Ирина, прими букетик от меня! СПАСИБО ЗА ЧУДЕСНЫЙ КЛИП!
*

----------


## Lenylya

> *Вчера нашему любимому форуму исполнилось 5 лет! Для меня то, что он есть, то что стал моим домом - настоящее ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!
> 
> *


Ирина, Вы такая молодец! Я только сегодня зашла в гости и встретила такой замечательный клип, а песня просто чудо, как хороша. Спасибо. Вы Мастер с большой буквы.

----------


## Irina55

Посмотрела клип и так спокойно стало на душе. Спасибо Вам за мастерство и умение показать красоту песни.

----------


## Vitolda

Почти все лето не была я в своей любимой "Счастливой" теме! А сегодня - именно сюда захотелось... Потому что вот уже две недели снова чувствую себя счастливой! Слушаю песни нового сборника Аллы Евтодьевой "Разноцветная осень" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4891212 и с каждой песней, с каждым звуком мое счастье все ярче и ярче становится! И просто от общения с хорошей музыкой и поэзией! И от предвкушения счастливых моментов работы, которые обязательно вместе с этими песнями придут в мой детский сад, в каждую группу, в музыкальный зал и кабинеты специалистов, которые, конечно же, тоже станут напевать эти песни!!! И от множества мыслей и планов, которые поселились в моей голове с первыми звуками песен и с каждым прослушиванием все отчетливее становятся!

Обязательно сделаю клипы к каждой песне диска! ТАК они мне нравятся! Несколько из них уже готовы...
Вот, например, фрагмент клипа к песне "Осени дары". 



Слушаю, наслаждаюсь, подбираю картинки, обдумываю следующие свои работы... И чувствую себя необыкновенно счастливой!!!

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка, тук-тук! Очень ВКУСНЫЙ клип получился у тебя!!! И, конечно, хочется все это "попробовать"))))

----------


## aichka

> Вот, например, фрагмент клипа к песне "Осени дары".


*Ирочка! Спасибо, Солнышко! Как всегда- сделано мастерски, красиво, сочно, вкусно, увлекательно и очень ЯРКО!

Спасибо тебе, моя хорошая! Я очень тронута! Так приятно !*

----------


## Vitolda

Осталось всего два дня лета... А у нас уже два дня назад по-настоящему осенняя погода за окном - с то и дело начинающимся дождем, с порывистым ветром и совсем не летней прохладой... 
Лето, прощай!!! 
Позади отпуск, сбывшиеся и несбывшиеся надежды, выполненные планы и мечты, часть из которых пока мечтами остаются... Целый год откладываем что-то на летнее время - и вот оно закончилось.. Будем вспоминать с благодарностью и ждать следующего лета, снова строить свои планы...
Это для нас, взрослых...
А у детей - все ярче и насыщенней! Позади яркое солнце и тепло! И радость открытий! Как хорошо, если мы, взрослые, помогли им и с романтикой реки, и с таинственностью леса познакомиться! Долго вспоминать будут, что-то может быть всю жизнь!
А впереди - осень.. 
И вместе с осенью - начало нового круга занятий, праздников... Не только новые заботы, волнения и трудности, но и радость общения, яркие краски музыки, песен и танцев. Для меня и моих детей уже третья осень в первую очередь песнями Аллы Евтодьевой раскрашена будет!
Как здорово, что и яркости и пастели в эту картину теперь добавят песни "Разноцветной осени!" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138796
Весь месяц слушаю, пою, любуюсь, пытаюсь "увидеть" каждую песню на экране компьютера в клипе, а в голове - в исполнении своих детей... С каждым днем все больше люблю каждую из них! И звонкий оркестр для Осени, и задорный танец рябинок и орешков, и задумчивую "Дождливую песню", и яркое "Осеннее танго"... Да все 12 песен перечислить надо бы, ни одна равнодушной не оставляет! Этой осенью зазвучат они в моем саду впервые... А потом будем встречаться с ними снова и снова, каждой осенней порой, и не уставать благодарить автора за простое счастье этих встреч! 
Скоро осень... Еще два дня осталось... А пока - 

*"Лето, прощай!"*

----------


## Травка

> Какое счастье, что он есть!!!
> СПАСИБО за это!!!


Ира, какая необыкновенно проникновенная музыка! Что это за песня? Очень прошу ее, если можно, конечно.

----------


## Vitolda

> Ира, какая необыкновенно проникновенная музыка! Что это за песня? Очень прошу ее, если можно, конечно.


Можно! 
Песня, которую я использовала в клипе-поздравлении форуму с днем рождения, называется *"Расцветают звуки"*. Композитор - Юлия Морозова. А исполняют песню Ирина Лагунова, Олег Томилин и детская вокально-эстрадная студия "Радужка", руководитель Лариса Жирова

https://yadi.sk/d/Q-ThQp5zbsBqJ

----------


## Травка

Спасибо, Ирочка! Сижу, слушаю, улыбаюсь...

----------


## Дзюбкина

> Как-то так вчерашний день сложился, что вне всяких планов появился этот клип... Несколько часов, пока его делала, подбирала слова, которые хотела бы перед ним сказать. Много слов в голове промелькнуло...  А теперь думаю, что не нужны  слова... Ну разве что как в фильме: "Все преходяще, а музыка вечна". И человеческие отношения, их ценность,  вечны тоже


Мне всегда нравится, как  вы выражаете поэтично  свои  мысли.И этот  клип  я  скопировала  в свою папочку " Для  души  " Спасибо  за  красоту!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня снова думается о счастье! 

Так уж на роду у нас, у музыкальных руководителей написано, что в самый разгар зимы, когда еще все морозы впереди, думается нам о весенних днях... К самому нежному празднику репертуар подбираем... Вот и я все прошедшие выходные именно этим и занималась...

И о счастье думала... О той счастливой дорожке, которая привела меня когда-то на форум...
О том, как много новых красивых песен о маме, бабушке, весне я именно здесь впервые услышала! О том, как много идей для интересных танцев я здесь нашла! Новые стихи, подводки к музыкальным номерам, сценарии из которых как минимум интересное для себя зерно можно взять, идеи оформления зала... Да всего и не перечислишь! 

Именно благодаря таким находкам на моих праздниках дети будут дарить своим мамам самые теплые слова, самые добрые порывы своей души! А порывы эти частенько именно музыкой, песнями сначала спровоцированы будут, а потом - своими мыслями для детей станут! Очень на это надеюсь!

Снова в моем зале на каждом празднике будут звучать песни Аллы Евтодьевой. В том числе из нового сборника "Капелька солнышка"( http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4963720 ). Не могут детские и материнские сердца не потянуться навстречу этим песням, не откликнуться на них звоном души! Иногда и чистыми слезами... Сама плачу, жалею, что не могу уже своей маме этих песен спеть, с их помощью в любви признаться... И все равно, с каждой песней - мысленно признаюсь! И даже со слезами, но счастливой себя чувствую: ведь ТАК мне повезло в жизни, что ТАКАЯ мама у меня была! 

Еще впереди половина зимы... Далеко не со всем праздничным репертуаром я познакомила своих детей.. Но мысленно представляю, как зазвучат для мам самые теплые, нежные слова признания в любви!

----------


## Vitolda

И снова о счастливых минутах форумской жизни...

Как только в ноябре услышала я вот эту фонограмму крошечной песни Оли Сивухиной http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4940887 так и задохнулась от ощущения простого счастья! Тихого и спокойного, и очень-очень светлого и доброго!
И опять себя счастливой почувствовала от того, что попала на этот форум, не свернула моя дорожка в сторону!

С ноября все собиралась "увидеть" эту Олину малышку... Наконец, это случилось!

----------

Tatiana-Lev12 (10.04.2016), ttanya (10.04.2016), Лорис (11.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ой, как, Ириш!!!! Спасибо-преспасибо тебе - ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!!! Ульяшечка будет очень рада - она знает эту бабушкину песенку, баюкала ее, и мама поет теперь))) такие иллюстрации хорошие - очень люблю такие, Доброта оттуда глядит, Нежность улыбается...И так хорошо на душе становится, и так верится, что все, кто увидит этих забавных улыбчивых мишек и слонов, никогда не сможет сделать ничего плохого - ведь разве можно разрушать вот такой Мир?..Ириночка, ты сделала мне ТАКОЙ ПОДАРОК!!! Сижу и улыбаюсь сама себе)))) Нормально это?))))

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

> И снова о счастливых минутах форумской жизни...
> 
> Как только в ноябре услышала я вот эту фонограмму крошечной песни Оли Сивухиной http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4940887 так и задохнулась от ощущения простого счастья! Тихого и спокойного, и очень-очень светлого и доброго!
> И опять себя счастливой почувствовала от того, что попала на этот форум, не свернула моя дорожка в сторону!
> 
> С ноября все собиралась "увидеть" эту Олину малышку... Наконец, это случилось!





> Ой, как, Ириш!!!! Спасибо-преспасибо тебе - ОЧЕНЬ понравилось!!! Ульяшечка будет очень рада - она знает эту бабушкину песенку, баюкала ее, и мама поет теперь))) такие иллюстрации хорошие - очень люблю такие, Доброта оттуда глядит, Нежность улыбается...И так хорошо на душе становится, и так верится, что все, кто увидит этих забавных улыбчивых мишек и слонов, никогда не сможет сделать ничего плохого - ведь разве можно разрушать вот такой Мир?..Ириночка, ты сделала мне ТАКОЙ ПОДАРОК!!! Сижу и улыбаюсь сама себе)))) Нормально это?))))


*Девочки мои дорогие: Олечка и Иринушка, а уж как я задохнулась от счастья..... Сначала, когда услышала Олину песню и сейчас -после просмотра клипа. Спасибо миллион раз! Такая светлая колыбельная малявочка!*  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## ~Марина~

> С ноября все собиралась "увидеть" эту Олину малышку... Наконец, это случилось!


Ириночка, так трогательно, нежно и спокойно получилось! 
Под стать такой красивой музыке, аранжировке!  :Tender: 
Спасибо Олечке, Саше! :Ok: 
Очень понравилось! Спасибо! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Valenta

> И снова о счастливых минутах форумской жизни...
> Как только в ноябре услышала я вот эту фонограмму крошечной песни Оли Сивухиной http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4940887 так и задохнулась от ощущения простого счастья! Тихого и спокойного, и очень-очень светлого и доброго!
> И опять себя счастливой почувствовала от того, что попала на этот форум, не свернула моя дорожка в сторону!
> С ноября все собиралась "увидеть" эту Олину малышку... Наконец, это случилось!


*Ириш,* *СПАСИБО* тебе за очередную душевную работу! Действительно, всё очень красиво, мягко, искренне случилось!

----------

Zebraelena (21.06.2017)

----------


## лариса61

Нежный, душевный, теплый теремок у вас Ирина Борисовна! Спасибо вам за вашу душевность и нежность, которые живут в ваших творениях! Я тоже очень счастлива, что судьба стала благословенна ко мне, и я подружилась с нашим форумом, полюбила его всем сердцем, так хочется обнять всех девочек, кто здесь живет и поблагодарить за творчество, которым они с нами делются. Здесь всё и все настоящие, здесь как - будто живет добрая сказка, здесь происходят настоящие чудеса! Не это ли счастье?! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ БОЛЬШОЕ!
[IMG]http://*********su/4816152m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Олюр

> услышала я вот эту фонограмму крошечной песни Оли Сивухиной


*После просмотра клипа в душе покой, умиротворение и нежность! Спасибо большое, Ирина!*

----------


## Vitolda

*Очень рада гостям моей любимой счастливой темы!!!
Как приятно, что мои счастливинки вам нравятся!
И что в домике моем, и в этой комнатке - вам тепло и уютно!
Заходите еще! Всегда рада добрым гостям!!!*
Подумалось вдруг, что мы каждый год словно в сказке о двенадцати месяцах оказываемся, когда начинаем уже в самом начале января подбирать материал к 8 Марта. А потом - приносим песни ребятам, и начинают они наполнять своими звуками зал!

И ведь действительно, словно бы и теплее в морозные дни становится, когда звучат песни о весне! 

ТАК мне нравится песня* "Весна"*, которая открывает новый диск* Аллы Евтодьевой "Капелька солнышка"*!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139145

Настолько нравится, что снова и снова по-разному быть причастной к ней хочется! И просто слушать - при этом настроение и температура окружающего воздуха существенно поднимаются!!! И придумывать движения для танца-входа на праздник, а потом воплощать свои придумки вместе с ребятами - и снова получать удовольствие от звучащей музыки! 

А еще - "руками потрогать", попытаться увидеть песню... 

На этот раз увидеть захотелось дважды... Сначала - детскими глазами, вот так http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4975863

А потом - глазами взрослого... Более реалистично, но так же восторженно. Как же иначе, ведь и в песне - радость, восторг, любование Весной, а в душе еще и счастье песню такую слушать! 

Такое простое счастье!!!

----------


## aichka

> Как приятно, что мои счастливинки вам нравятся!


*
Счастливинки- как здорово сказано! Нравится- это не то слово!

Потрясающе, аж дух захватывает!

Спасибо огромное, Ирочка, твоё вИдение мира, песни, музыки, текста покоряет всех, кто увидел хоть одно твоё прочтение!

Вкус, точность, лаконичность, попадание в суть и супер профессионализм!

Спасибо тебе за любовь к музыке, а в частности, к моим песням! Сражена наповал- как впрочем, всегда и неизменно!*

----------


## olga kh

Да, Аллочка, повезло тебе и твоим песням!!! Они попадают в руки Мастеру и становятся картинами!!!И уши, и глаза наши восторженно слушают, смотрят - и это тоже такое СЧАСТЬЕ!!!! Спасибо вам за умение ОСЧАСТЛИВИТЬ нас всех, кто влюблен в ваше творчество, Аллочка и Ириша!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------


## лариса61

_Ирина посмотрю твои работы и вся грусть с души уходит. Спасибо  большое! Аллачка и Ирина уже все сказали, ты просто нас всех осчастливила!_
[IMG]http://*********su/4879196m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Олюр

> Всегда рада добрым гостям!!!


*Я  здесь завсегдатай, потому что интересно, полезно, ценно, качественно, художественно... Спасибо, Ира, за замечательные, вдохновенные работы!*

----------


## Ладога

*ИРИНА! Как точно дано название Вашей темы! Правда, охватывает чувство счастья! Счастья и сопереживания всему, к чему Вы прикасаетесь! Спасибо Вам за это!*

----------


## Парина

> Очень рада гостям моей любимой счастливой темы!!!
> Как приятно, что мои счастливинки вам нравятся!
> И что в домике моем, и в этой комнатке - вам тепло и уютно!
> Заходите еще! Всегда рада добрым гостям!!!


Ириша, какие же замечательные  работы,  так тонко и точно всё подобрано к музыке и тексту, с таким вкусом, я  просто в восторге!!! Не домик, а просто царствие умиротворения, лирики, спокойствия....Всегда восхищаюсь твоими  клипами, спасибо огромное!!!

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Открывая еще не мастерскую.. а именно эту - первую и любимую свою тему, я обещала говорить здесь о СЧАСТЬЕ. 
А потому я снова здесь! Ведь иначе, как ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ не назовешь то состояние, в котором я живу последние месяцы. Моя дочка, мой солнечный лучик, которая вроде бы только-только была вишенкой (это если ее, еще годовалой, совсем коротенькие волосики собирали в два хвостика) или редисочкой (если хвостик был один), теперь уже даже не невеста, а молодая жена. Все вокруг отмечали, что свадьба была необыкновенно светлой, радостной и счастливой. А какой счастливой была моя Валюшка! А глядя на нее - и я. Дай бог ребятам светлой и счастливой жизни!!!

----------


## aichka

> Моя дочка, мой солнечный лучик, которая вроде бы только-только была вишенкой (это если ее, еще годовалой, совсем коротенькие волосики собирали в два хвостика) или редисочкой (если хвостик был один), теперь уже даже не невеста, а молодая жена.


_
Ирочка! Какая красивая пара! И какая СЧАСТЛИВАЯ! 
Светятся глаза, лица, и всё освещает эта ЛЮБОВЬ!

Дай Бог им Счастья, Понимания, Мудрости и огромной, глубокой Любви! На ВСЮ ЖИЗНЬ!!!
Поздравляю тебя с этим чудесным праздником -
 с желанным СЧАСТЬЕМ!_

[img]http://*********net/7134199.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

_Любви и счастья ребятам - НАВСЕГДА!

Пусть будет в их жизни много-много замечательных, радостных событий. Пусть и через много лет они так же смотрят друг на друга, и так же дополняют друг друга, и ощущают себя неделимыми половинками. 

От всего сердца поздравляю, Ириша!_

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## ~Марина~

> теперь уже даже не невеста, а молодая жена.


Не возможно без улыбки смотреть...
Как будто и мы побывали на этой свадьбе!
От души поздравляю молодых! Взаимной любви и счастья!
И, чтобы эта лучезарная улыбка не сходила с лица Валюши всю семейную жизнь!

[IMG]http://*********su/5979001m.png[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Ладога

> Все вокруг отмечали, что свадьба была необыкновенно светлой, радостной и счастливой. А какой счастливой была моя Валюшка! А глядя на нее - и я. Дай бог ребятам светлой и счастливой жизни!!!


* Поздравляю с таким радостным праздником и желаю, чтобы это чувство любви, нежности, счастья было у молодых всю жизнь! Ирина! Поздравляю! Спасибо, что поделились такой радостью!*

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Анжела72

*Ирина! Поздравляю Вас и вашу семью с таким торжественным и важным событием! Молодые очаровательны, красивы, молоды, счастливы и любят друг друга. Это чувствуется в каждом свадебном фото! Молодожёнам любви на многие годы, трепетного и нежного отношения друг к другу, счастливой семейной жизни, и прибавления в семействе! А вам радости видеть их счастье и взаимную любовь! *

----------


## olga kh

Возвращаюсь снова в твою счастливую тему, Ириш! Я уже была, посмотрела ваше счастливое событие (чудесный фильм получился!!!), поздравила вас всех, написала сообщение...а оно благополучно "испарилось"((( (бывает же такое!..)Повторить сразу не смогла - забегаю же пока на чуть-чуть) Но вот сегодня снова зашла, думаю, что моя поздравлялка никуда не исчезнет)) Так вот - ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ еще и еще раз, очень рада за вас всех, потому что счастьем вы светитесь все так, что глаз невозможно оторвать!))) Продолжения твоим деткам такого же! Жизнь складывается по-разному, всякое случается в ней, страсти утихают, обыденность приходит...Но СЧАСТЬЕ оно или есть или его нет. Можно даже спорить, порой ссориться, но... с любимым)))) И знаешь точно, что мир наступит все равно, и опять будет сладко и радостно вместе. Только бы не было пресно, скучно, неинтересно...Только бы не опало то обалденное сиреневое облако над Сашей и Валюшей (эта фотография просто ЧТО-ТО!!!!) Ирочка, я от всей души желаю только всего самого хорошего твоим молодоженам!!! А тебе - продолжения)))) Ведь сынули тоже захотят тебя осчастливить))))

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

_Поздравляю, Иринушка!!! Любви и Тепла, Лада и Взаимопонимания, 
Мудрости и Согласия Молодоженам и породнившимся Семьям!!! 
Спасибо, Иринушка, что щедро делишься своим Счастьем!!! 
Спасибо за Доверие тебе, наше Солнышко!!!_ 

[img]http://*********su/6052900.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## МУРЁНКА

Ирина, всегда восхищаюсь Вашими работами!

----------


## Lelechka555@yandex.ru

Уважаемая Ирина! Посмотрела ваши замечательные клипы. Вы молодец! Всё сделано с большим мастерством, великолепно подобраны все видео к песням и музыке. Возможна ли у вас покупка некоторых клипов. Они у вас уже есть готовые . это: "Осень золотинушка", "Лето, прощай", "Дождливая песенка", "Прощание с дождём!" Мой адрес: Lelechka555@eandex.ru

----------


## Vitolda

> Уважаемая Ирина! Посмотрела ваши замечательные клипы. Вы молодец! Всё сделано с большим мастерством, великолепно подобраны все видео к песням и музыке. Возможна ли у вас покупка некоторых клипов. Они у вас уже есть готовые . это: "Осень золотинушка", "Лето, прощай", "Дождливая песенка", "Прощание с дождём!"



*Большое спасибо за теплые слова!!! Рада, что даже клипы представленные фрагментами - понравились!!!
А сейчас отвечаю уже даже не Оле, а всем, у кого подобные просьбы и вопросы могут возникнуть.
Да, покупка клипов к песням Аллы Евтодьевой у меня вполне возможна. Но я вовсе не хочу явиться источником распространения песен, находящихся в Сокровищнице форума!!! Поэтому в каждом случае буду просить подтверждения того, что песни у человека уже есть. 
Спасибо за понимание!!! 
Песни живут вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085* 

*И не могу отказать себе в удовольствии и в своей счастливой теме прогуляться по листопадной дорожке своих любимых песен!*

Закончилось очень раннее в этом году вторжение зимы. И снова стоит за окном Осень. И звучат в моем саду осенние песни Аллы… 
Жалко будет с ними расставаться на целый год! Каждый год жалею!!! И успокаиваю себя лишь тем, что впереди у ребят – знакомство, а у меня – новая встреча с Аллиными же чудесными зимними песнями. 
Но пока и прощанье и встреча – впереди!

А сейчас я каждый день слушаю, пою… НАСЛАЖДАЮСЬ песенным осенним чудом!!! Мысленно протягиваю ниточки-тропинки от песни к песне… И гуляю по ним – то по дождливой, то по грибной, то по рябиновой… 
Ну и как же без листопадной дорожки!!! Здесь ТАКИЕ песни звучат!!! Рисовать не умею… А ТАК хочется показать красивейшие картины, которые рисуют в мыслях музыка и слова!!! Вот и пытаюсь рисовать фотографиями… 
Осенние песни Аллы – моя первая ЛЮБОВЬ в ее творчестве!!! Первое знакомство, первое ОТКРЫТИЕ! И первые пробы.. 
Пересматриваю, и думаю, что сейчас – иначе сделала бы.. Наверное лучше.. Но рука не поднимается переделать то, в чем и сейчас любовь к песням живет! 


Гуляю по листопадной дорожке! Вспоминаю, как уже прозвучала песня у моих ребят… Задумываюсь о том, что нужно сделать сейчас, чтобы ребята мои исполнили замечательные песни достойно… Иногда даже о будущем думаю, о том, как следующей осенью познакомлю ребят с новыми для них песнями… И не перестаю удивляться, восхищаться и радоваться ЧУДУ!!!

Разве не чудо - *"Листопадная"*??? 
Всегда удивляюсь сочетанию красоты и естественности! Потому и близки песни малышам! 
Мои озорники средние сейчас испытывают на прочность новенькую молоденькую 18-летнюю воспитательницу, что пришла в наш сад 3 дня назад. Но зазвучала песня - тишина, блестящие глаза и старательность в каждом жесте!




Но это не начало листопадной тропиночки! В самом ее начале два изумительных вальса!!!! 
Лучший среди них выбрать просто невозможно! 
Льющийся планой широкой рекой *"Листопад"* 




и мечтательный летящий *"Золотой листопад"*. 
Вроде бы и близки между собой по содержанию и даже по жанру, но совсем разные...
 И оба - ЧУДО!




И совсем особенное ЧУДО - *"Разговор листьев"*. 
Листопад - изнутри! Как только такое в голову пришло? 
Музыка в единстве со словами - и задумчивая, и мечтательная, интонации звучат то вопросительные, то мягко "падающие", то ярко взмывающие вверх!!! 




*С каким удовольствием каждый день я снова и снова прохожу по дорожкам Аллиных песен!!! Рябиновой, грибной, дождливой.. 
И, конечно, листопадной!!! Что ж за осень без листопадной дорожки? 
СПАСИБО, что звучат на ней ЧУДЕСНЫЕ песни!!!*

----------

Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

*Милая  моя Ирочка! 

Спасибо тебе огромное за любовь к музыке, к моим песням, за твою поэтическую душу и горячее сердечко!

Как же мне приятно! И как трогательно всё, что ты делаешь! И, главное, КАК делаешь!

С таким вкусом, с таким тактом и уважением к каждой строчке, к каждому нюансу содержания!

Удивительно красиво, деликатно, тонко и профессионально!

Смотреть твои работы- одно сплошное удовольствие, и даже песни мои наполняются новым содержанием через призму твоих клипов, облачаясь в такие красивые одежды!

Спасибо тебе великое!*

[img]http://*********su/6209303.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018), Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## olga kh

"Очарована...околдована..." Я тоже могу признаться в любви к Аллочкиным песням, и именно к осенним, как у тебя, Ириша - первая любовь! Поем, поем - не напоемся! Именно осенью (это так слышно!) - вечером, уходя домой, дети в раздевалках напевают "Колючий дождик", "Осень-красавица"... На занятиях так проникновенно поют "Улетают журавли" - сложная мелодия, но стараются, серьезные, повзрослевшие как будто сразу) Очень трогательно смотрится) Провела недавно развлечение небольшое. Получилась встреча в кинозале "Осенняя карусель мелодий". Подумала, если не можем спеть много прекрасных песен, то хотя бы дать возможность послушать их, "увидеть" с помощью видеоклипов. Жаль, что не все твои прекрасные работы  у меня есть, да и времени бы не хватило все посмотреть. Но все же мы смогли насладиться и тем, что есть! Подпевали с удовольствием, охали, ахали...И пусть будет продолжение, впереди еще ноябрь. Стучусь, Ириночка, к тебе за чудесными фильмами (правда, так и хочется называть твои творения фильмами, как Алла назвала!) И опять окунемся в вашу, с Аллочкой, ОСЕНЬ! Вы так хорошо вместе прогуливаетесь по осенним дорожкам, что всем нам хочется последовать вашему примеру))) Спасибо вам, КУДЕСНИЦЫ!!!!!!!!

----------

Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня хочу пригласить вас к себе в гости! Да, вы уже в гостях, в моей мастерской.. Но хочу еще поближе к себе пригласить - в мой город, в мою любимую Пензу! 
Клип этот далала по просьбе, немного торопясь... А теперь смотрю - и сама себя немного ругаю.. За подбор кадров.. У меня ОГРОМНОЕ количество фотографий под рукой было! Смотрю - и буквально каждый дом, каждый поворот, каждый шаг красивым кажется... Начала с центра города и почти е смогла в сторону от него отойти! Так и шагала по центральной, сейчас пешеходой, Московской, да немного по рядом идещим Кирова, Володарского, Максима Горького... а в другие районы либо не забежала вообще, либо заглянула мельком... Так ведь мало мне 4-х минутной песни, чтобы всю красоту своей любимой Пензы показать!!! Совсем недавно, во время золотой осени, приезжали к нам в гости москвичи - мои новые родственники. На два дня, специально с городом познакомиться.. Уехали восхищаясь красотой и тем, как много у нас интересного! Сегодня только общались по телефону. Каждый день вспоминают поездку и то, как много еще не успели посмотреть!!! Придется еще не раз приехать. говорят!
Вот и мне придется еще не раз к пензенской теме вернуться! К тому, что любишь - приятно возвращаться! А Пенза - мой любимый город!!! Приглашаю в гости! Заходите, осматривайтесь!

----------

larisakoly (18.02.2018), Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## lenik

Ирочка, спасибо за путешествие по вашей любимой Пензе.У меня подруга из Беково, так я немного знакома( по её рассказам). Она много лет живёт в Санкт-Петербурге, но каждый год ездит на родину. Город , действительно замечательный, красивый. Спасибо за интересную экскурсию.

----------

Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, я тоже прогулялась по твоему городу - чистому, ухоженному. Названия улиц, как у нас))) Везде, наверное, такие есть))) Еще бы твой голос экскурсовода услышать - что есть что))) Но даже и так видно, что это твой родной и любимый город! Спасибо тебе за приглашение в гости)))

----------

Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова возвращаюсь к дискам Новогодних и зимних песен Аллы Евтодьевой, вот сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135736 Моя любовь к ним давно не для кого не новость! Но и среди любимых - есть особенные! Которые -  сколько бы не слушала -  заставляют сердце замирать, душой в струнку вытягиваться!  И не дышать, чтобы не дай бог не испортить! И к ребятам несу такие песни с особым чувством! Так хочется, чтоб прониклись, почувствовали их особое очарование! И тоже - не испортить постарались, а слиться с музыкой и свои краски добавить! Как бы не прикасалась к ТАКИМ песням - просто слушая, разучивая и исполняя с ребятами, пытаясь увидеть - неизменно счастливой себя чувствую от того, что дорожки наши пересеклись! От того, что могу любоваться ЧУДОМ! Потому и место для моих слов - в СЧАСТЛИВОЙ теме!

*"Новогодние мотыльки"* из *"Зимних забав"*. Вот оно - ЧУДО НЕОБЫКНОВЕННОЕ! Уже от самой идеи начиная! Не просто снежинки - с зимними бабочками сравнить, а пригласить на Новогодний праздник - голубой, летний мотылек! Закружить его, оказавшегося в сказке, в танце с зимним, белоснежным мотыльком! И все это под ТАКУЮ музыку!!! Эх, не передать буквами интонации, с которой произношу слово - "ТАКУЮ"! Порхающую, одновременно сверкающе-праздничную и мягкую, нежную! 




В *"Вальсе Снежинок и Вьюги"* из *"Новогоднего серпантина"* люблю ВСЁ!!! И текст с его поэтическими оборотами, где Вьюга - вовсе не злой персонаж, а красавица, подруга Снежинок! И снежинки не просто летят, укрывая сад... они кружатся за вьюгой шлейфом, ложатся ей на плечи.. вот и соткали белоснежный наряд! И вальсовая музыка держит в плену! Плавно струятся звуки, словно тоже мерцают, серебрятся вместе со снежинками, рисуя картину волшебной ночи! И звучащий голос люблю! Так естественно звучит, что заставляет сердце сжиматься! И вот этот танец http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4744494 ОЧЕНЬ люблю!!! Все новые и новые узоры выводят девочки, словно танцуя плетут кружева для наряда красавицы Вьюги! Наверное, песня настолько красива и совершенна, что никакие штрихи ей больше вовсе не нужны! Но захотелось и мне "нарисовать" снежную картину... 




И еще одна песня, о которой сегодня хочу сказать - *"Новогодний вечер"* из диска *"Возле елочки"*. Она - совсем другая! Вернее, она - разная... Начинается приглушенно, затаенно, загадочно... Ведь это - ожидание сказочного праздника, полного секретов и сюрпризов! Но праздник этот так ярок, и ожидание его наполнено такими счастливыми  нотами, что и в музыка звучит ликующе!!! Только услышала песню год назад, как сразу поняла, что каким бы не был сценарий в опдготовительной группе, но эта песня обязательно прозвучит в нем заключительным ярким аккордом! Так и было! Песню пели все - и взрослые и дети! И она объединяла нас общим настроением, добротой, светом, счастьем!!!

_"Пусть придет удача, а плохое все пройдет,
Улыбнется Дед Мороз в окно!"_




*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Я от такой красоты летаю, как новогодний мотылёк.. :Tender: 

Спасибо тебе огромное- у меня просто нет слов для того, чтобы передать свой восторг!

Ты- просто ЧУДО! Твои зрелищные фильмы раскрывают мои песни изнутри - и делают их ещё красивее, полнее, ярче!
[img]http://*********su/6606611m.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (06.12.2015), Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## olga kh

И я со "спасибками", Ириш! Опять порадовала - любимые "Мотыльки" и "Снежинки с Вьюгой"!!! Так все здОрово подобрано, чтобы передать ЧУДО новогоднее и зимнее! Зачарованно смотришь, как ребенок!.. И "Новогодний вечер" - сразу окунаешься в атмосферу домашнюю: ожидание праздника, хлопоты - такие приятные, и родные все рядышком-рядом... Воспоминания нахлынули сразу... Понравилось все очень, Ириночка - спасибо тебе! Аллочка, а тебе снова и снова СПАСИБО за песни, стихи и музыку, которая, если "проникнет" в душу, так уж только с добром!!! :Tender:  Жаль, что невозможно спеть ВСЕ!!!

----------

Vitolda (06.12.2015), Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

*Дорогая Ирочка!* 
Прими огромную признательность и благодарность 
*за чудесный видеоролик*, который ты сделала в подарок 
к юбилею нашего администратора *Марины Зайкиной* 
от имени всех музыкальных руководителей форума!

[img]http://*********ru/8959389.gif[/img]

Ириночка, тебе удалось очень умело, с профессиональной точностью отразить каждый момент песни Аллы Евтодьевой "*Посвящение Мариночке Зайкиной*"!

И тут нужно отметить, что замечательную аранжировку песни сделал *Александр Зорин*. Песню превосходно исполнила *Мариночка Мельник* (~Марина~). Фото-поздравления музыкальных руководителей помогла оформить Олечка *Виола03*, а Викуша *Victorya* сделала заключительный фотоколлаж.

Все огромные молодцы!!! :Ok:  

*В результате работы творческой команды получился великолепный подарок Мариночке Зайкиной от всех музруков форума! Выставлен он здесь:*
*http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5176036*

----------

aichka (07.03.2016), olga kh (07.03.2016), ttanya (10.04.2016), Vitolda (07.03.2016), ~Марина~ (09.03.2016), Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## olga kh

*Подарок, действительно, УДАЛСЯ!!! Такой - ну, просто АХ!!! Я представляю реакцию Марины, когда она начала смотреть, продолжала смотреть и слушать, когда все закончилось... Потому что и сам так все воспринимаешь, когда смотришь - потрясает количество людей, которые поздравляют, замечательные фотографии и видео самой Марины, и - главное!!! - песня, которая только ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ!!! Это ни с чем не сравнимо!!! Это, без сомнения, очень и очень приятно!!!! И я такая гордая, что знаю людей, которые приложили к ПОДАРКУ свои "ручки" (это, конечно, образно сказано, ведь кроме ручек, светлые головы думали-задумывали, как да что)))) Меня все это просто потрясло!!! МОЛОДЦЫ, девочки и мальчики!!!!!* :Tender:

----------

aichka (08.03.2016), nezabudka-8s (08.03.2016), Vitolda (08.03.2016), Марийка-Умница (29.07.2017), Олюр (21.06.2016)

----------


## mswetlana23

ХУДОЖНИКИ, РИСУНКИ-КЛИПЫ В КОТОРЫХ ОЖИВАЮТ   ПАМЯТЬ И ЧУВСТВА СНОВА И СНОВА! СЧАСТЬЯ ВАМ И ВАШЕЙ СЕМЬЕ!

----------

aichka (06.06.2016), Vitolda (06.06.2016), Олюр (17.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

3 недели отпуска провела в гостях у дочки, в окружении семьи, которая так хорошо приняла ее, стала действительно родной! Это не может не радовать! Тем более, что каждый человек в этой семье достоин только теплых, восхищенных слов!!! Каждый заставляет в чем то удивиться и поставить в пример!

Вот бабушка и дедушка моего зятя.. ТАКАЯ энергия и жизненная сила, что молодым - просто не угнаться!!! Не могу удержаться, хочется показать вот этот кусочек любительского видео, главный "герой" которого - дедушка, Виктор Николаевич. *Человеку 79 лет!!!!!* Дай бог каждому из нас в этом возрасте быть такой зажигалочкой!!!




А потом все мужчины выжимали силомер.. С гордостью называла молодежь цифры 50, 56 кг.. А Виктор Николаевич отжал 116!!!

И бабушка, Татьяна Александровна, под стать супругу! В свои 70 не представляет себя без работы! И тоже - искрится энергией и жизненной силой!!!

----------

aichka (25.07.2017), larisakoly (18.02.2018), mochalova19 (17.02.2018), olga kh (24.07.2017), Valesy (01.11.2018), viculy (16.02.2018), Варшава (29.07.2017), лариса61 (26.07.2017), Марийка-Умница (29.07.2017), НСА (26.11.2017), Ольга Сара (26.07.2017), Олюр (26.07.2017), Тамара Пискунова (18.02.2018), Татиана 65 (24.07.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ириночка, ты вернулась?)) Как здОрово, когда возвращаешься, заряженная позитивом и энергией (надеюсь, ты "подкачалась", глядя на своих родственников и общаясь с ними?) Да, если бы даже не они - эти замечательные дедушка с бабушкой - общение с дочкой не меньше радости подарило (скорей всего, даже гораздо больше!))) Очень рада, Ириш, что путешествие прошло замечательно! А еще есть желание поделиться этим своим чудо-настроением с нами)) Спасибо!!!

----------

aichka (25.07.2017), Vitolda (24.07.2017), Марийка-Умница (29.07.2017)

----------


## лариса61

Ирочка, улыбаюсь и радуюсь не меньше тебя, глядя на эти добрые ролики! Это же здорово, когда твои дети попадают в такую прекрасную семью, спасибо за позитив!

----------

aichka (26.07.2017), olga kh (26.07.2017), Vitolda (26.07.2017), Олюр (26.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Снова хочу рассказать о своем *ОГРОМНОМ счастье*!!! Надеюсь, что ко мне в гости приходят только люди с чистым сердцем и поймут меня правильно...

Четыре месяца назад я стала бабушкой!!! Сразу двоим - крошечным Роме и Теме, моим сладким "конфетке Ромашке" и "шоколадке Артемке".

ин-у.jpg
По медицинским показаниям кесарево сечение сделали в плановом порядке на месяц раньше срока. И этот самый месяц они пролежали в больнице, потому что ну никак не получалось у них самим дышать так, чтобы кровь достаточно насыщалась кислородом. Разные обследования не находили данных за серьезные патологии, потому все спокойно ждали. когда наши мальчики чуть подрастут и окрепнут. Через несколько дней после своей первой даты - 1 месяц - малышей выписали домой!!!! Чуть больше месяца все мы купались во взаимном счастье общения и любви! Вдвойне увеличенные заботы были не в тягость, да и каждый взрослый старался поддержать, подхватить, помочь.. Мальчики стали необходимыми членами большой и дружной семьи.


ин-ку 1.jpg ин-ку 2.jpg

А потом вдруг перестал дышать Ромочка.. С ужасом представляю, каково было моей дочке - держать на руках бездыханного малыша! Но она смогла не впасть в ступор, стала делать искусственное дыхание и до приезда скорой кроха захрипел, а потом задышал.

Поначалу в больнице. куда привезли Валюшу с Ромочкой, к моей дочке отнеслись как сумасшедшей мамочке, которая все преувеличивает от испуга.. Дескать подавился малыш, бывает, но так прошло все - и ладно.. можно бы и в больницу не ехать.. но ладно уж, переночуйте.. А на следующий день цепочка анализов и показания датчиков неоспоримо показывали, что в крови мальчика очень мало кислорода и слишком много углекислого газа.. Практически как при отравлении угарным газом.. Даже многие опытные врачи видели такие цифры впервые на своей практике и удивлялись, что малыш жив и в сознании. Перевели Ромочку в отделение реанимации и подключили аппарат искусственной вентиляции легких. За 20 дней в реанимации его трижды пытались отключить от аппаратуры, но каждый раз промежутки, когда он мог дышать самостоятельно и показатели не падали или не повышались до критических цифр становились все короче. и все это время малыша старательно обследовали! Врачи каких только специальностей не приходили на консультацию. каких только обследований не назначали! Никто не мог понять. почему состояние остается таким тяжелым! 
Поначалу каждые отвергнутый предполагаемый диагноз вызывал радость.. Нет эпилепсии??? Слава богу!!! Все в порядке с легкими??? Отлично!!! А потом стало наоборот... Раз нет, пусть тяжелых, но понятных болезней, а состояние не улучшается - значит есть что-то незнакомое.. страшное уже своей нестандартностью и неизвестностью...

Так и оказалось.. Анализы на генетические заболевания делаются медленно.. Их результаты пришли уже после того. когда обследовали практически все!
Ромочкин анализ показал. что у него очень редкое генетическое заболевание -  синдром врожденной центральной гиповентиляции.. еще болезнь называется "Синдром Ундины". Настолько редкое заболевание. что в России на данный момент зарегистрировано 25 больных (в мире - 1000). Из них двое - наши мальчики. Да-да, именно ДВОЕ... Малыши -
 однояйцевые близнецы. значит генетический материал у них абсолютно одинаковый!!!!! Так что анализ, который взяли у Артемки был с предсказуемым результатом. И сейчас, уже месяц, в реанимации лежат оба.

Болезнь заключается в том, что заснув человек перестает полноценно глубоко дышать. В результате как раз вот эта разбалансированность по содержанию газов. Кислород не поступает, углекислый газ - не выделяется из организма. В любой момент можно заснуть и не проснуться.. а даже если и проснуться, то постоянная нехватка кислорода, поступающего в мозг, приводит к необратимым изменениям. Именно поэтому в реанимации малышей наших долго круглосуточно держали на аппарате искусственной вентиляции легких, чтобы восполнить потери за тот месяц, что они провели без аппаратуры дома.
А вообще, во время бодрствования малыши могут дышать самостоятельно и развиваться так же, как все! Но спать и дальше - только в кислородной маске!

ин-ку 3.jpg ин-ку 4.jpg
Синдром Ундины не лечится. Раньше такие малыши годами жили в больнице! Ведь они ни дня не могут обходится без аппаратуры! И наши мальчики вместе с мамой лежат в реанимации специализированного детского центра. Когда состояние нормализуется (а реанимация - это злая больничная флора, наполненная устойчивыми к сильным антибиотикам вирусами, поэтому маленькие человечки постоянно подхватывают разные дополнительные болезни в достаточно тяжелой форме) их выпишут домой.  Но для этого потребуются портативные аппараты ИВЛ для дыхания во сне и расходники к ним. Немалая сумма!!! 

Но самое главное - операция..  Если сделать операцию по вживлению электростимулятора диафрагмального нерва, то после нее можно жить полноценной жизнью, не бояться задремать в метро или на лекции и вообще там, где нет рядом аппаратуры.

Врачи говорят: вам очень повезло. что диагноз поставили рано, еще в 3-хмесячном возрасте! Во-первых, не начались еще непоправимые изменения в мозгу, а во-вторых, есть время чтобы собрать деньги на операцию. Сейчас мальчики слишком малы, нужно подрасти, чтобы можно было вживлять стимулятор. Повторюсь - заболевание очень редкое, поэтому квот на подобные операции не предусмотрено. А озвученная сумма просто ужасает своей неприподъемностью для простой семьи... Точная сумма пока неизвестна, но это несколько миллионов на одного малыша, а нужно будет -
 в двойном размере. Даже если каждому из нас, членов семьи, продать все, что только можно, ужимать себя абсолютно во всем - ТАКОЙ суммы нам не собрать... 

Несомненно. что будем стучаться во все места, и в СМИ и в различные фонды, но чуть позже, когда наши крошки будут дома, у мамы будут на руках все необходимые документы и возможность общаться с фондами и т.д... Но не слышала я, чтобы какой-то фонд выделили ТАКУЮ сумму одной семье... Так что ищем и другие варианты получить хоть малую часть необходимой помощи..

Никогда не думала, что наступит такая ситуация, вынуждающая с просьбой обращаться... Но случилось!!!
Ели есть у кого-то желание и возможность пусть даже совсем малым помочь нашим Роме и Теме - пожалуйста, сделайте это!

Пока даю номер своей карточки Сбербанка - *2202 2002 9342 4741*
Номер Яндекс кошелька: 410016197175888

Как только ребята будут дома и их мама заведет специальный счет для сбора средств - поменяю и данные  этом сообщении.

Быть бабушкой - *ТАКОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!!!!* Несмотря ни на что!!! Но так хочется счастливой жизни для внуков!!!!! И душа рвется на части...

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), Angelino4ka (18.02.2018), annapenko (17.02.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (16.02.2018), calina (17.02.2018), Elen2 (17.02.2018), elen82 (15.02.2018), fktyjxrf (26.02.2018), galusikn (26.03.2019), Irina delfin412 (17.02.2018), Irina Sirin (18.02.2018), Irina55 (10.03.2018), Izmail96 (17.02.2018), Karamel (15.02.2018), konstman_vg (25.02.2018), laratet (18.02.2018), larisakoly (18.02.2018), lenik (17.02.2018), Lenylya (15.02.2018), margo57 (17.02.2018), marih (20.02.2018), MarinaMi (16.02.2018), Mazaykina (18.02.2018), MLV (15.02.2018), mochalova19 (17.02.2018), Muzira (20.02.2018), Natallive (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.02.2018), Nich Tanya (15.02.2018), NikTanechka (15.02.2018), notka47 (15.02.2018), olga kh (14.02.2018), oljaTs (17.02.2018), SANOCHKA (20.02.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), SNAR (15.02.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (17.02.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.02.2018), tigricadn (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Valenta (16.02.2018), veter-koteyka (17.02.2018), Victorya (15.02.2018), vils77 (15.02.2018), Іванка (18.02.2018), Алена57 (18.02.2018), Алешина Елена (17.02.2018), Арина42 (19.02.2018), Валиулина Ирина (19.02.2018), Венерочка (18.02.2018), Вера Чурикова (18.02.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (15.02.2018), Ганина Галина (18.02.2018), Гульниза (19.02.2018), Гумочка (17.02.2018), Дивинская Мила (18.02.2018), Екатерина Шваб (17.02.2018), Елабужанка (17.02.2018), Елена Эрнст (17.02.2018), ИВЛАДА (17.02.2018), Иишка (18.02.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (17.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (15.02.2018), Ладога (18.02.2018), лариса61 (17.02.2018), Левадана (15.02.2018), Лёка61 (17.02.2018), Лорис (17.02.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (17.02.2018), на.та.ли. (15.02.2018), нинчик (18.02.2018), Озма (16.02.2018), опал1 (17.02.2018), Парина (15.02.2018), Раисса (16.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018), Сентябринка (15.02.2018), Стеша (17.02.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (15.02.2018), Танічка (18.02.2018), Танюха Ник. (02.03.2018), татуся (15.02.2018), Травка (15.02.2018), Фрося (15.02.2018), Шевячок (16.02.2018), эллона (15.02.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша!!! Очень хочется верить, что за это время изменится очень многое, и вашим малышам будет оказана вся необходимая помощь и поддержка. И новые медицинские технологии придут вам на выручку, и копилочка ваша будет пополняться. Такие славные мальчишечки, такие родители замечательные, и все родные, о которых с большим теплом всегда, Ириша, ты отзывалась... Вы просто обязаны выстоять, выдержать все испытания и победить ради этих сладких карапузов!!! Здоровья! Здоровья! Здоровья - Ромочке и Артемке!!!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), Irina Sirin (18.02.2018), MarinaMi (21.02.2018), mochalova19 (17.02.2018), Muzira (20.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), NikTanechka (15.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (14.02.2018), Елабужанка (17.02.2018), Олюр (17.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## NikTanechka

> душа рвется на части...


Ириш, даже прочитав эту историю и заглянув в пытливые глаза этих чудесных малышей, ни один нормальный человек не останется равнодушным.
Диагноз страшный, но он поставлен вовремя, и есть надежда на излечение - это главное. Надеяться нужно только на лучшее.



> Никогда не думала, что наступит такая ситуация, вынуждающая с просьбой обращаться... Но случилось!!!


К сожалению, никто из нас от подобной ситуации не застрахован.
Молчать нельзя. Нужно подключать СМИ, лучше телевидение.
Интернет - великая вещь, но я думаю, что петицию с просьбой внести это заболевание в список на дотацию не утвердят на законодательном уровне.
Помочь может только неравнодушный народ. И обязательно добрые люди помогут.
Только за время одной телепередачи собирают миллионы.
Мы с мужем всегда участвуем в этих акциях. 
Для каждого человека эта сумма не играет решающей роли, но когда нас много, мы набираем нужную сумму.



> Пока даю номер своей карточки


Это карта сбербанка?

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), Irina Sirin (18.02.2018), MarinaMi (21.02.2018), mochalova19 (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

Ирочка, прочитала со слезами на глазах и с болью в сердце Ваше сообщение. Какие чудесные малыши... И какое тяжёлое испытание свалилось на них и всю вашу семью с первых дней их жизни.

Но самое главное, что есть надежда. Верьте, что всё будет хорошо, и ваши мальчики обязательно выздоровеют. 

Правильно написала Танечка - подключайте СМИ. Стучитесь в каждую дверь. Ведь очень много неравнодушных людей, и мы вам обязательно поможем всем миром. 

Напишите, пожалуйста, карта какого банка указана в Вашем сообщении?

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), MarinaMi (21.02.2018), mochalova19 (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## Парина

Ириша,как я тебя понимаю,это самое страшное,когда болеют дети,а ты смотришь и не знаешь, ЧТО ещё могу сделать именно я,почему это случилось именно с нами!!!! Конечно же,нужно подключать все СМИ,не отчаиваться и верить на положительный исход! Сегодня буду узнавать,как с Беларуси перевести деньги,крепись,мы с тобой!!!!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), MarinaMi (21.02.2018), mochalova19 (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Спасибо за поддержку и неравнодушие!!!




> Это карта сбербанка?





> Напишите, пожалуйста, карта какого банка указана в Вашем сообщении?


Это карта Сбербанка, платежная система "МИР"

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), galusikn (26.03.2019), larisakoly (18.02.2018), MarinaMi (21.02.2018), mochalova19 (17.02.2018), Muzira (20.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), NikTanechka (15.02.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (15.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина,какие маленькие крошки у тебя на руках. Дети - это великое чудо, которое дарует Господь.  Не теряйте надежду. Вас обязательно услышат и помогут. Дай Бог вам здоровья.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), MarinaMi (21.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, а можно номер телефона к которому прикреплена карта?

----------

MarinaMi (21.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Ирина, а можно номер телефона к которому прикреплена карта?


можно, конечно! Карта прикреплена к телефону 89613520078

----------

MarinaMi (21.02.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.02.2018)

----------


## гунька

Ириша, держитесь!!!!!!!!!!!!! Надо верить, что все будет хорошо и твои крошечки-мальчишки обязательно будут здоровы!!!! Мы с тобой и мы тоже в это верим! Денежку переведу, сейчас сына попрошу, он с картами умеет работать.
Держись, Ириша!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## татуся

Ирочка,читала Ваше сообщение и целиком и полностью пропустила,через себя,т.к.сама являюсь мамой двух близнецов мальчиков (одно яйцевых),сейчас им 3 года,но смотрела Ваше видео и вспоминала своих крошечных.мальчиков,как переживала за них и молилась...
Ириша,крепитесь и молитесь за них,ведь все дети до 7 лет Ангелы и всё у них наладится,Вам терпения и сил,мы с Вами и вашими ангелочками!!!
Поможем!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Елабужанка (17.02.2018)

----------


## эллона

Ирочка, от всей души желаю выздоровления вашим малышкам,главное не паникуйте не сдавайтесь,все будет хорошо. Сил и терпения вам, здоровья, успехов в лечении!!!
Надежда на лучшее – половина выздоровления. Ведь вера, и материнская любовь  способны помочь, именно поэтому не стоит отчаиваться. У вас все будет хорошо!!!!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## Victorya

Ирина, невозможно оставаться равнодушной, глядя на ваших малышей! Искренне надеюсь, что вовремя поставленный диагноз, поможет мальчикам и всем их близким научиться жить полноценной жизнью. Пусть Господь помогает Ромочке и Темочке, их мужественной мамочке и всем-всем родным. Стучитесь во все двери во имя своих малышей. Перевела денежку с карты мужа (Юрий Леонидович Х.)

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## гунька

Ириша, денежку перевела с карты сына. Поставила свечку за здравие малышечек в виртуальной часовне.   http://claus.msk.ru/  Здесь можно свечку поставить и помолиться. Дай Бог-все будет хорошо!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## Людмилая

Ирочка, сердце сжимается и слезы рекой, пока дочитала...... 
Но ведь главное это не опускать руки и пусть у вас все получится!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Не возможно стоять в стороне, глядя в глазки таких замечательных мальчишек, мы будем все надеяться, что им обязательно помогут!!!!!!!!!
Сил вам и здоровья малышам!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (перевод на карте)

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

Ирочка, перевод отправила, свечку поставила. Дай бог здоровья малышам, а вам - сил, терпения, веры и надежды.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Елабужанка (17.02.2018)

----------


## Lempi

Ирочка, перевела деньги. Храни Господь малышей! Здоровья!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## SNAR

Ирочка, перевела деньги. Здоровья,здоровья и здоровья!!!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, посмотрела твой душевный фильм, какие чудесные ангелочки. Молодец, что доверилась нам. Добро всегда рядом. Все вместе мы большая сила и каждый из нас готов помочь. Я призываю всех, когда будете в Храме, молитесь за младенцев. Когда молятся много людей за одного человека, а мы с вами за двух младенцев это называется по Соглашению. Господь обязательно услышет. И поможет. Всем мира и добра.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! Держитесь! Надейтесь на лучшее! Денежку перевела.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## Karamel

Ирочка, перевод отправила. Дай Бог детишкам ЗДОРОВЬЯ, а вам ТЕРПЕНИЯ.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## Nich Tanya

Ирина, очень тяжело читать, смотреть и видеть! Душу рвёт! Перевела денежку, здоровья вашим малышам!!!!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## MLV

Ирин, денежку перевела, дай бог, чтобы малыши поправились. Держитесь.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## Левадана

Ирина, как бы ни было тяжело, держитесь, боритесь! Пусть все у вас получится и лечение будет успешным! Здоровья вашим малышам! Денежку перевела.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Ирина, здоровья малышам! Родителям и всей вашей семье терпения, сил, УДАЧИ! Денежку перевела.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Дорогая наша Ирочка! Держитесь и верьте, что с малышами все будет хорошо! А мы будем за ваших ангелочков молиться! Верю, что Бог помогает хорошим людям. Денежку перевела.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## sky36

Ирочка! Держитесь! Здоровья вашим малышам! Деньги перевела.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## elen82

Ирина, деньги перевела. Малюткам здоровья!Вам-терпения! Не опускайте руки!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (15.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Большое СПАСИБО всем за помощь и поддержку!!! Верим, что с помощью неравнодушных людей все у нас получится!!! Как ручейки собираются в реку, так и даже совсем небольшая помощь, пополняя нашу копилочку, приближает к цели!!!

Многие из вас пишут о вере, молитве..  Наши малыши крещеные. Пусть не в праздничной атмосфере в храме, а в больничной палате.. Главное - имеют ангелов хранителей! И за них можно просить у Бога!

С Валей и Сашей долго беседовал батюшка. Он говорил: "Молитесь, и помощь придет! Но не ждите, что это будет чудо - дети вдруг станут здоровыми.. Помощь будет в чем-то другом - малыши попадут в руки понимающего врача, найдется способ облегчить их жизнь и т.д." И это действительно так!!! Окрестили малышей, в семи храмах заказали сорокоуст, постоянно ставим свечки за здравие мальчиков. Родственники и друзья объединились в группу и ежедневно в одно и то же время читаем молитву по соглашения. 
И изменения есть! Во-первых, уже в том, что достаточно рано поставили диагноз!!!

Малыши в реанимации хватают разные внутрибольничные вирусы... Еще больше заражению способствует нахождение на аппарате искусственной вентиляции легких. Оба уже переболели и пневмонией, и менингитом, и болезнями полегче.. Но все же карабкаются, выбираются! И мы уверены, что не только медицина помогает, но и наши молитвы!

Спасибо тем из вас, кто поддерживает нас и в обращении к Богу!!! И тем, кто еще поддержит! Молиться можно не только в храме... и совершенно разными словами.. А мне очень по душе вот эта молитва:

*Боже, источник всякой жизни и силы!
Простри руку Твою на Романа и Артемия, которых в начале жизни постигла болезнь,
чтобы они, обретя здоровье и силы, достигли совершенных лет и во все дни жизни своей с верою служили Тебе, творя добрые дела.
Боже, Ты посылаешь ангелов Твоих в помощь людям. Пусть и этих детей по милости Твоей бережет от всякого зла Ангел-хранитель. 
Через Христа, Господа нашего. Аминь.
*
А малыши наши проявляют стремление к жизни, любопытство, настойчивость и оптимизм. 

image (3).jpg image.jpg image (2).jpg image (1).jpg
Ромочка попал в больницу раньше, и ему раньше заменили аппаратуру, идущую до легких, на маску, что надевается на время сна. Он поспокойнее, достаточно быстро к маске "космонавта" привык.

А Тема - более активный и настойчивый! несмотря на то, что малышам мягко фиксируют ручки, чтобы не выдергивали трубочки и не отключали датчики, он четыре раза все же сумел полностью выдернуть интубационную трубку. Трижды врачи интубировали заново.. а это общий наркоз.. Последний раз трубочку выдернул едва очнулся от наркоза.. Врачи решили, что раз так настаивает - значит пора и его переводить на режим маски! Третий день дышит так!!! Почти справляется! 
Но ему ОЧЕНЬ не нравится та сильная струя воздуха, которая в маске бьет в носик!!! Капризничает, пытается и маску стащить.. а еще противопоставляет этой струе сильные выдыхи через рот.. как бы выпихивает из себя воздух, что кажется ему лишним...
Валюша вступила в ассоциацию семей с детишками с синдромом Ундины. Ей советуют использовать хотя бы для Темочки маску другого типа, на все лицо, а не только носик. Там не такая сильная воздушная струя, не бьет, а обволакивает лицо. Приятнее и удобнее, малыши гораздо спокойнее к такой маске относятся. Нам даже готовы передать использованные маски. из которых ребята в семьях выросли! Но - размером минимум на годовалых детей. Нам же в любом случае придется заказывать маски новые, самого маленького размера. *Ваша помощь и станет частью той суммы, которая поможет их оплатить!*

По поводу обращения в СМИ и на телевидение. ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО будем это делать, но после того, как малышей переведут из реанимации в обычное отделение. Сами врачи об этом говорят, что переведут - и приглашайте! А в реанимацию пропускают только родителей.

Еще раз - *ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ НЕРАВНОДУШНЫМ ЛЮДЯМ!!!*

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), elen82 (16.02.2018), Irina Sirin (18.02.2018), Karamel (16.02.2018), lenik (17.02.2018), lipa29 (16.02.2018), MarinaMi (16.02.2018), mochalova19 (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (16.02.2018), Nich Tanya (16.02.2018), NikTanechka (16.02.2018), olga kh (16.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (16.02.2018), tatyna-12159 (18.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Valenta (16.02.2018), Victorya (17.02.2018), ~Марина~ (16.02.2018), Алена43 (16.02.2018), Алешина Елена (17.02.2018), гунька (16.02.2018), Елабужанка (17.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (16.02.2018), Лариса Антонова (16.02.2018), лариса61 (17.02.2018), Левадана (16.02.2018), Парина (16.02.2018), татуся (17.02.2018)

----------


## lipa29

Ирочка, здоровья малышам. Теперь и мы тоже переживаем и молимся за мальчиков. И еще хочу пожелать родителям крепкого здоровья. Перевод тоже сделала, от всей души.

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (16.02.2018)

----------


## lipa29

Ирочка, попробуйте обратиться ещё в Русфонд. https://www.rusfond.ru

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (16.02.2018)

----------


## Шевячок

Ирочка, здравствуй! Только сегодня увидела сообщение, послала денежку. 
Сразу вспомнилось, как в декабре 2016 всей беседочкой и другими форумчанами собирали на операцию моему племяннику, который упал с 4 этажа. 
Никогда этого не забуду, этих слов поддержки, этих заботливых смсок и молитв. У нас всё хорошо, Миша ходит. Пусть и у вас всё разрешится благополучно. Здоровья малышам, а вам веры и терпения!!!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), Irina Sirin (18.02.2018), Karamel (16.02.2018), mochalova19 (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (16.02.2018), Елабужанка (17.02.2018)

----------


## Шевячок

Ира, а ты не хочешь на сорте попросить помощи? Там столько народу играет по твоим ритмяшечкам...

----------

Vitolda (16.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Ира, а ты не хочешь на сорте попросить помощи? Там столько народу играет по твоим ритмяшечкам...


Попробую! не уверена, правда, что не удалят... Но попытаюсь!

----------

ttanya (17.02.2018), Шевячок (17.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, чувства переполняют, слова не могут выразить те эмоции, которые всех нас переполняют... но я уверена, что всё сложится хорошо! 

И ваши мальчишки будут здоровы и веселы!

Господь и люди помогут! Да будет так!

164949_500x361_getImage.jpg

----------

lenik (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (16.02.2018), Елабужанка (17.02.2018), Шевячок (17.02.2018)

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

Ирочка, читать без слез невозможно. Но всё обязательно получиться!!! Ведь у нас такой замечательный народ!!! Внуку моей подружке сразу поставили диагноз « спина бифида», операция в Израиле. Деньги 4,5 миллиона баснословные… Проплакали неделю. Потом сели за комп и начали искать выходы!!! Деньги собирали всем «миром» Половину собрали  по»копеечке»- переводами,  с помощью друзей, знакомых, коллег, благотворительностью. Остальные помог Русфонд» собрали сумму в 7 раз превышающую необходимую. Хватило и другим малышам!!! Сейчас уже всё позади.
Силы Вам!!! Мы все верим и надеемся!!! Рома и Артемка обязательно поправятся!!

----------

aichka (16.02.2018), elen82 (19.02.2018), lenik (17.02.2018), mochalova19 (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (16.02.2018), Елабужанка (17.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018), Шевячок (17.02.2018)

----------


## ~Марина~

> Ваша помощь и станет частью той суммы, которая поможет их оплатить!


Ирочка, с Божьей помощью (и нашей) всё будет хорошо!
Скорейшего выздоровления вашим кровиночкам!
Пусть наш небольшой денежный вклад пойдёт в копилочку на выздоровление малышам!
Держитесь и обязательно верьте, что ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), lenik (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (16.02.2018), Светлана Богатырева (17.02.2018), Шевячок (17.02.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Ирочка, дорогая, меня не было 3 дня на форуме, закрутилась вся в делах... Только сейчас прочитала твоё сообщение и посмотрела видеоролик! Согласна с коллегами, что обязательно нужно обратиться в Русфонд, с помощью неравнодушных людей он творит чудеса! Здоровья и скорейшего выздоровления малышам. А вам всем - сил, веры и терпения! Денежку перевела.

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), Irina Sirin (18.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (16.02.2018), Шевячок (17.02.2018)

----------


## ttanya

Ирочка,  дорогая. Читала Ваше сообщение и смотрела ролик со слезами на глазах и болью в сердце. Такие ангелочки  и такие им испытания. Дай Вам Бог сил и терпения. И очень хорошо, что малышей окрестили и не важно, что в больнице.Главное, что они под защитой у Бога. Поддерживаю коллег- обязательно обращайтесь в СМИ, на телевидение. И главное- это вера и надежда. Ромочка и Артемочка такие лапочки хорошенькие!!! Пусть все у них будет хорошо!!! Просто должно быть все хорошо. 
Денежку перевела.

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018), Шевячок (17.02.2018)

----------


## МУЗЫКАНТИК

Смотреть и читать без слёз невозможно. 
Ирочка! Выздоровления Вашим деточкам!!!!!!!!!!!
А Вашей семье сил и терпения.
Денежку перевела.

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018), Шевячок (17.02.2018)

----------


## Екатерина Шваб

> Карта прикреплена к телефону 89613520078


Ирочка, дай бог малышам здоровья. Денежку перевела.

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## ИВЛАДА

Разместила обращение  у себя на стене, 2.200 друзей увидят и, надеюсь, очень верю, что искренние молитвы помогут! Люди делают репост.
https://vk.com/id271857545

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), a_k_gib (17.02.2018), larisakoly (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Nich Tanya (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018), Елена Эрнст (17.02.2018)

----------


## elena.agafonova911

Ирочка, Удачи и здоровья малышам!!! Надеюсь, люди помогут!!! Я тоже сделала репост

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018), Анна7716 (17.02.2018)

----------


## Светлана Игнатьева

Невозможно смотреть без слёз...
Здоровья деткам, а вам терпения. Всё будет хорошо.
Отправила перевод.

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## Anisoara

> помочь нашим Роме и Теме


Ирина, только что узнала о вашей беде....сердце замерло.....желаю здоровья вашим малышам. Денежку перевела...

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), larisakoly (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## margo57

Ирочка, всё будет хорошо! Верьте в это. У меня была подобная ситуация с дочерью. И обязательно сходите в церковь. Денежку перевела. Дай Бог здоровья  Вашим деткам!

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## Алешина Елена

Уже не раз убеждаюсь в том, что вместе мы - СИЛА!!! У меня тоже была сложная семейная ситуация и многие незнакомые и знакомые форумчане откликнулись и поддержали меня и морально, и материально...
Как я могу пройти мимо?! Очень рада, что прочитала о проблеме с малышами и могу помочь!!! 
Я, как и многие другие, перевела небольшую сумму, но думаю, что нужна еще и молитвенная помощь! Обязательно!!! Обязательно буду молиться каждый день и подавать в храм.

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), olga kh (20.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Ирочка, не могла без слёз читать твоё сообщение....Терпения и больших сил для надежды на лучшее. Всё будет хорошо....
Ирочка, только что пыталась перевести денежку через сбербанк онлайн, а мне сообщение, что эта карта заблокирована.... может это временно....попытаюсь попозже....

Безымянный.png

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## a_k_gib

*Vitolda*, Ирина, только что прочла... Мурашки по телу... ДАЙ БОГ ВАШЕЙ СЕМЬЕ И МАЛЫШАМ ПОЗНАТЬ СЧАСТЬЕ!
Деньги перевела. Разместила на "стене ВКонтакте".
Ирина, всё будет хорошо!

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

Ириночка, очень надеюсь, что всё будет хорошо! Дай Бог здоровья малышам! Вам терпения, веры и надежды!
Ирина, почему пишет, что карта заблокирована? И по номеру телефона тоже пишет, что не существует такой карты...

----------

nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Ирина,верю ,что  в 21 веке найдутся умные головы ,которые смогут вылечить Ваших малышей. Здоровья Вашим внукам. Пусть надежда Вас не покидает. Все будет хорошо.С уважением,Елена.

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), ttanya (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ за поддержку!!! И финансовую - копилочка для наших Ромашки и Артемки растет! и психологическую!!! И особенно тем. кто поддерживает наши молитвы!!! До операции малышам еще подрасти нужно.. Верим, что к тому времени с помощью неравнодушных людей и денег на оплату достаточно будет! А сейчас очень нужны вера в чудо, милосердие божье. то, что не отвернется он от крошек, даст сохранить здоровье!
Мальчики сейчас в реанимации. Это одновременно и постоянное наблюдение медиков, но и постоянная угроза поймать внутрибольничные вирусы. Что малыши и делают... Как на качелях - то одному очень плохо, то второму... И тут только молитва и может помочь!!!




> Ирочка, только что пыталась перевести денежку через сбербанк онлайн, а мне сообщение, что эта карта заблокирована....


По поводу карточки... Был какой-то сбой и сбербанк заблокировал и мою карту и вход для меня сбербанк онлайн. Сейчас уже все в порядке, разблокировано!!!

еще раз - ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ВСЕМ НЕРАВНОДУШНЫМ ЗА ПОМОЩЬ И ПОДДЕРЖКУ

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (17.02.2018), Irina Sirin (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), Елена Эрнст (17.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (17.02.2018)

----------


## EVGESKA

Ирина, узнала про Ваших малышей, переживаем всей семьёй.Пусть все поскорее наладится.
Терпения Вам и Вашим близким.
Перевод на карту сделала.
Малышам желаем здоровья, силы духа.
 Разместила на "стене ВКонтакте"

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## опал1

*Vitolda*,  Ирина, Спаси Господи и Сохрани ваших мальчиков Ромочку и Темочку! Как только смогу, переведу. Держитесь! И стучитесь во все двери, есть же фонды поддержки, Солнце в ладонях, волонтеры, обратитесь в приемную президента, не знаю куда, но люди посоветуют, подскажут, помогут. Жалко. Сама бабушка.

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> [SIZE=3]... вдруг перестал дышать...



Ирочка, даже представить страшно такое!
Держитесь!! Сил вам всем!!!! 



> Быть бабушкой - *ТАКОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!!!!* Несмотря ни на что!!! Но так хочется счастливой жизни для внуков!!!!! И душа рвется на части...


Здоровья! ЗДОРОВЬЯ! ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!!

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Ириша какие милые малыши! У вас обязательно всё будет хорошо. Нельзя по-другому, верьте, и всё получится. Денежку переведу немного попозже. Терпения вам,  здоровья Роме и Тёме.

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## Травка

> Был какой-то сбой и сбербанк заблокировал и мою карту


Ира, иногда бывает, если на карту часто начинают приходить деньги, СБ подозревает своего клиента в использовании карты не по назначению, а именно - в коммерческой деятельности. И блокирует. Хорошо, что все разрешилось.
Дай Бог вашим малышам и вашей семье преодолеть такое тяжелое испытание! Представляю, как тяжело родителям...

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), lenik (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## татуся

Ирина,ещё раз терпения и ВЕРЫ,как смогла-помогла...

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), lenik (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## Лорис

Без слез невозможно читать. ВЫЗДОРАВЛИВАЙТЕ!!
Ирина, а Яндекс кошелек у Вас есть, положу деньги туда. А то из Беларуси не ложится на карточку России.

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), sima (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Без слез невозможно читать. ВЫЗДОРАВЛИВАЙТЕ!!
> Ирина, а Яндекс кошелек у Вас есть, положу деньги туда. А то из Беларуси не ложится на карточку России.


Лариса, не было у меня Яндекс кошелька. Вот только что завела. Номер 410016197175888
СПАСИБО за  понимание и желание помочь!

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018)

----------


## sima

Ирочка, здравствуйте!  Деньги перевела .  Всей душой желаю здоровья Ромочке и Темочке, веры, сил и терпения Вашей большой дружной семье!

----------

aichka (17.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## ВалерияВ

*Ирина, добрый вечер!  Здоровья вашим внукам! Вам и Вашим родным здоровья, сил и терпения! Все будет хорошо! Главное верить, мысли материальны, не нужно отчаиваться! Главное - вера!!! Деньги перевела.*

----------

aichka (18.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Нельзя без слез смотреть на ваших ангелочков! Такие чудесные малыши! Ирина, держитесь! Пусть Господь хранит ваших малышей! Буду молиться о них! Они справятся с Божьей помощью и помощью людей.

----------

aichka (18.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## ttanya

Девочки,  дорогие, нельзя было просто прочитать и остаться равнодушным  и бессердечным. Ирочка, дорогая, видите, сколько уже нас , которые уже откликнулись на просьбу о помощи и я уверена - 
 готовых помочь.  Не отчаивайтесь. Все будет хорошо. Иначе быть не может. 
Девочки. А если мы с вами передадим информацию по цепочке в соц. сетях своим родным, близким, знакомым и каждый из них сможет хотя -бы небольшую сумму внести - ведь деньги немалые нужно собрать. Когда понадобятся на операцию срочно это не сделать. Я в контакте от Ирочки Холодной сделала репост на свою страничку и в одноклассниках у себя разместила информацию и ссылку на Ирину тему.
 Ирина. В одноклассниках после моей информации о болезни мальчиков мне написала в личку Ирочка Сурина из Пензы.  Мы с ней познакомились и подружились в группе муз. руководителей . Она сказала, что ваша однокурсница. Вы вместе учились. Тоже не хочеот оставаться равнодушной. Как все-таки тесен мир и это здорого. Знайте, что мы с Вами и каждый из нас будет молиться за ваших ангелочков. Только верьте в хорошее!!!

----------

aichka (18.02.2018), lenik (17.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), olga kh (18.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (18.02.2018)

----------


## lenik

Ирочка, дай бог здоровья вашим крошкам, будем молиться за их здоровье.Денежку перевела.Держитесь!

----------

aichka (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.02.2018), Vitolda (17.02.2018)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> А если мы с вами передадим информацию по цепочке в соц. сетях своим родным, близким, знакомым и каждый из них сможет хотя -бы небольшую сумму внести - ведь деньги немалые нужно собрать. Когда понадобятся на операцию срочно это не сделать.


Согласна! Разместила публикации в наших форумских группах:
https://ok.ru/forum.inku
https://vk.com/forum.inku
https://www.facebook.com/groups/inkuhaus/
https://www.facebook.com/forum.inku/
https://www.facebook.com/kids.inku/

Друзья, будет здорово, если под этими публикациями поставите лайки или сделаете репосты на свои страницы. В ленте новостей все эти действия увидят ваши виртуальные друзья и могут отреагировать. 

Публикацию в группах найдёте по картинке, которую оформила в такую рамочку:

----------

aichka (18.02.2018), Irina Sirin (18.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), MarinaMi (18.02.2018), olga kh (18.02.2018), sima (18.02.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (18.02.2018), ttanya (18.02.2018), Vitolda (18.02.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.02.2018), татуся (18.02.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (18.02.2018)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

> Разместила публикации в наших форумских группах:


Сделала репост в Одноклассниках и ВК. У меня много  друзей, надеюсь, кто-то, да откликнется.   И сама перевод небольшой осуществила (вчера). Ирочка, как много людей желает Вашим малюткам здоровья! Пусть поправляются! У них еще столько интересного впереди!

----------

aichka (18.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), MarinaMi (18.02.2018), ttanya (18.02.2018), Vitolda (18.02.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

Ирочка, не отчаивайтесь. Это очень непростое испытание, выпавшее всем вам в жизни. Конечно, мы все будем вас поддерживать, как можем. Верьте в хороший исход.

----------

lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.02.2018), Vitolda (18.02.2018)

----------


## Парина

> будет здорово, если под этими публикациями поставите лайки или сделаете репосты на свои страницы.


Везде сделала репост и лайки! Сейчас не могу найти, как с Беларуси перевести деньги. Ирочка, может, напиши мне свой адрес, я через Золотую корону переведу.

----------

lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.02.2018), Vitolda (18.02.2018)

----------


## larisakoly

> Карта прикреплена к телефону 89613520078


Ирина, только сегодня узнала о вашей беде. Отправила деньги по номеру телефона. Надеюсь, что вы их получили. Желаю, чтобы добрых людей желающих вам помочь становилось все больше. Не отчаивайтесь!!

----------

aichka (18.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.02.2018), Vitolda (18.02.2018)

----------


## Вера Чурикова

Ирочка, дорогая, неравнодушных к вашей ситуации очень много, поэтому все получится и ваши крошечки принесут вашей семье еще много радости. Перевод сделала по номеру мобильного телефона.

----------

aichka (18.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.02.2018), Vitolda (18.02.2018)

----------


## Лорис

> Вот только что завела. Номер 410016197175888


Ирочка, посмотрите свой кошелек. Положила деньги. Пока столько. 
Волнуюсь, или поступили Вам.
Поможем все.

----------

lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.02.2018), Vitolda (18.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Волнуюсь, или поступили Вам.


Лариса,сама первый раз Яндекс кошельком пользуюсь.. Но не волнуйтесь, все удачно! Получила

СПАСИБО огромное каждому, кто с пониманием и сочувствием отнесся к нашим проблемам!!! СПАСИБО за любую помощь!!! В том числе просто добрыми словами, пожеланиями и молитвами. 

Рассказала вчера вечером своей дочке о ваших теплых сердцах, об отклике, который получаю на свое обращение. Она ОЧЕНЬ благодарна всем вам вместе и каждому в отдельности!!! Растрогана до слез... 

Я уже говорила, что мальчики наши постоянно подхватывают какую-нибудь инфекцию... Это в дополнение к основной болезни. Сейчас очень плохо Ромочке.. 

Сегодня Валюша выставила вот такой пост на своей страничке в ВК:
*НУЖНЫ ВАШИ МОЛИТВЫ.* Есть вещи, о которых не хочется говорить вообще. Совсем. Никогда. О таких вещах не хочется даже думать. Но меня окружают замечательные небезразличные люди, чья добрая энергия дает силы жить. Сейчас эти силы нужны моим детям, в особенности Ромке. Я не буду вдаваться в подробности. Скажу одно - малыш находится в реанимации и его состояние крайне тяжелое. Но я знаю, что даже там, где порой бессильна медицина, вера творит чудеса. 
Нам нужны ваши молитвы о болящих младенцах Романе и Артемии. И я очень надеюсь, что в следующем посте я смогу рассказать вам о наших успехах.

----------

aichka (19.02.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (18.02.2018), EVGESKA (18.02.2018), Irina Sirin (18.02.2018), Irina V (18.02.2018), larisakoly (18.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), MarinaMi (19.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.02.2018), NikTanechka (19.02.2018), olga kh (18.02.2018), ttanya (19.02.2018), Алена43 (19.02.2018), Алешина Елена (19.02.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.02.2018), гунька (18.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (20.02.2018), Ладога (18.02.2018), Лорис (18.02.2018), Парина (18.02.2018), Светлана Игнатьева (20.02.2018), татуся (18.02.2018), Тиса (18.02.2018)

----------


## Тиса

Здоровья и сил малышам! Перевод отправила по номеру мобильного. Очень переживаю... сил и терпения вам всем!

----------

aichka (19.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.02.2018), Vitolda (18.02.2018)

----------


## kattina

Ирина, пусть малыши выздоравливают! Хоть каплей, но хочется помочь. Перевела немножко...

----------

aichka (19.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.02.2018), Vitolda (18.02.2018)

----------


## Irina Sirin

Читала со слезами на глазах. Ирина, очень переживаю за ваших малюток. В ближайшие дни буду в Храме, поставлю свечку и помолюсь.
Сама не могу с Узбекистана перевести на вашу карточку деньги, попросила сына (живет в России). Сообщил, что уже перевел.
Сил вам и терпения. Да поможет вам бог.

----------

aichka (19.02.2018), lenik (18.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.02.2018), Vitolda (19.02.2018)

----------


## NikTanechka

> НУЖНЫ ВАШИ МОЛИТВЫ.


Боже, пошли Ангела-хранителя болящим младенцам роману и Артемию и дай, Господи, сил их матери.
Ириш, каждый день заглядываю сюда, а про перевод забыла написать.
Отправила в пятницу с карточки дочки, Натальи Васильевны.
Да будут услышаны наши молитвы.

----------

aichka (19.02.2018), Irina Sirin (19.02.2018), lenik (19.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.02.2018), Vitolda (19.02.2018)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

Ириша, солнышко ты наше, искренне и от всего сердца желаю выздоровления малышам!!! 
молюсь за младенцев Божиих Артемия и Романа Всецарице Пресвятой Богородице. Верю, что слышит и помогает. 
Ирочка, что сорокоусты заказали - это очень хорошо. 
чудодейственная сила в чтении Неусыпаемой Псалтири - её читают в монастырях круглосуточно, но не во всех.
 может быть кто то из наших форумчан сможет заказать такую помощь, если есть рядом монастырь - было бы очень хорошо... 
немножко отправила на карту, сколько смогла... 
Храни Господь вашу семью, Иришка! Силы вам и терпения! 
Сделала репост в одноклассниках.

----------

aichka (19.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.02.2018), Vitolda (19.02.2018)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Ирочка, перевела на карту, всё в порядке, сегодня получилось...
Ирочка, ещё раз - ТЕРПЕНИЯ, ВЕРЫ, НАДЕЖДЫ!!!

----------

nezabudka-8s (19.02.2018), Vitolda (19.02.2018)

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Сегодня Валюша выставила вот такой пост на своей страничке в ВК:
> НУЖНЫ ВАШИ МОЛИТВЫ.


Наверное, нельзя писать о своих молитвах публично, но думаю, что Близкие этих малышей ДОЛЖНЫ знать, что вы - не одиноки!
Поминаю в молитвах утренних и в чтении Псалтири. Вчера в храме на божественной литургии написала молитвенное прошение о Ваших малышах  Врачу Душ и телес.

----------

Irina Sirin (19.02.2018), lenik (19.02.2018), MarinaMi (19.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.02.2018), Vitolda (19.02.2018), Марийка-Умница (19.02.2018)

----------


## maksun79

Здоровья малышам!!! Сил и терпения родителям!!! Все у них  будет хорошо!!! Деньги перевела через телефон.

----------

Vitolda (19.02.2018)

----------


## Яна-2001

Боже мой, Ириша, держитесь, все будет хорошо! Сейчас побегу с сбербанк онлайн!

Пока немножечко, сколько могла...в одноклассниках есть информация, завтра своих девчат подключу.

----------

Vitolda (19.02.2018)

----------


## mara400

Ира, вам терпения и стойкости. Господи, спаси, сохрани и помилуй ваших детишек!
Мир не без добрых людей. Надейтесь....
Прмогла, чем смогла.

----------

Vitolda (20.02.2018)

----------


## adi-dina

Ирина! Сил Вам и терпения! И только надеяться на лучшее. В субботу перевела небольшую помощь.

----------

Vitolda (20.02.2018)

----------


## Татиана 65

Держитесь, родные! Верю, что самочувствие малышей улучшится! Молюсь и верю! Пусть светлые мысли поддержки всех людей дадут силы,  спокойствие и веру, ведь спокойствие и вера близких даруют силы малышам для борьбы с болезнью! В ближайшее время переведу деньги.

----------

Vitolda (20.02.2018)

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Ирочка, перевод отправила  (Сразу не смогла, т. к. не было денег на счету.Отправила подруга со своей карты -Присяжнюк Наталья).
 Дай бог здоровья малышам, а вам - сил и терпения.

----------

Vitolda (20.02.2018)

----------


## Anechka_Rom

Ирина, сил вам, терпения, и веры в лучшее. Все что нам дается, мы сможем вынести, Бог вас не оставит. А добрые, неравнодушные люди помогут.

----------

Vitolda (20.02.2018)

----------


## Елена М

Ирочка, пусть у малышей появятся и сила, и здоровье. Молимся, переживаем, надеемся. Вам, взрослым - не терять надежды, обрести силу духа и силу терпения. Мы все очень надеемся и верим, что мальчишки выкарабкаются. Перевод отправила только что.

----------

Vitolda (20.02.2018)

----------


## К.Т.В.

Ирина, только что узнала о ваших малышах. Держитесь! Все будет хорошо!
Репосты сделала, перевод отправила.

----------

Vitolda (21.02.2018)

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Ирочка, держитесь! Будем надеяться, что всё будет хорошо и мальчишеньки поправятся- ведь медицина сейчас многое может! Здоровья и сил им и мамочке!  Перевод отправила.

----------

Vitolda (21.02.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

Дорогая Ирочка, все эти дни я думаю о малышах, молюсь о них. Не смогла сразу написать тебе, не могла справиться с чувствами, найти нужные слова. Господи, пусть бы все детки на свете были здоровы!Очень-очень многие люди сейчас рядом с вашей семьёй в своих мыслях и молитвах, это действительно реальная большая сила. Всем сердцем желаю здоровья Ромочке и Артёмке. Пусть скорее у них всё наладится. Обнимаю тебя крепко, Ириша, будь сильной и смелой, вам теперь по-другому никак нельзя. Ваши сила и уверенность в том, что тяжёлые испытания останутся позади так нужны мальчикам. 




> Карта прикреплена к телефону 89613520078


 Ирочка, можно ли перевести деньги, пополнив счёт мобильного телефона? Если да, укажи, пожалуйста, оператора и код.

----------

aichka (21.02.2018), olga kh (21.02.2018), Vitolda (21.02.2018)

----------


## varvara7371

Ирочка, я желаю вашим малышам  поскорее поправиться. А вам и вашим близким силы и огромного терпения.
Моя сноха переведет денежку из Москвы.   Но у меня к вам просьба, если есть что-то, чего нет в России, но есть в Лос Анджелесе,  дайте мне знать.
Я постараюсь помочь.

----------

aichka (21.02.2018), MarinaMi (21.02.2018), olga kh (21.02.2018), Vitolda (21.02.2018)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Ирина, молю Бога за ваших мальчиков, от всего сердца желаю им здоровья, пусть поправляются! Вам и Вашим близким - терпения и сил! Денежку перевела

----------

Vitolda (21.02.2018)

----------


## Рамоновна

Ирина, здоровья Вашим малышам!!!
Денежку перевела.

----------

Vitolda (21.02.2018)

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Спаси Господи ваших малышей!!!

----------

aichka (21.02.2018), Vitolda (21.02.2018)

----------


## Курица

Ирина, я тоже - бабушка.
Дай Бог вам всё выдержать и быть вместе.
Курочка

----------

laks_arina (21.02.2018), Vitolda (21.02.2018), гунька (21.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Спасибо всем. кто поддерживает нас!!!! Такое огромное спасибо, что не высказать!!!

Сегодня сумма перечисленных вами денег перешагнула за 100 000 рублей!!!

Я иногда не знаю человека, от кого получаю перевод.. СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!!! А за каждого неравнодушного незнакомца - СПАСИБО ВАМ! Ведь это сработал чей-то репост в соцсетях.

Еще бОльшее СПАСИБО за ту поддержку, которую чувствует вся наша семья от слов, сказанных в этой теме, в личные сообщения на форуме или в соцсетях. Не представляете, КАК они согревают, дают жизненные силы, веру в лучшее! Ведь СТОЛЬКО людей сейчас душой рядом с нами, желают добра нашим малышам, обращаются с молитвами о них к Богу, что просто не может быть иначе!!!

Моя дочка сейчас в больнице рядом с мальчиками. Она очень редко имеет доступ в интернет, поэтому пока не может прочитать ваших слов! Но я слышу, как теплеет ее голос, когда я рассказываю о вашей поддержке, наполняется благодарностью и хоть чуть, но спокойствием. СПАСИБО и за это тоже!!!

----------

aichka (22.02.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (22.02.2018), EVGESKA (22.02.2018), laks_arina (21.02.2018), lenik (23.02.2018), margo57 (23.02.2018), MarinaMi (21.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (21.02.2018), olga kh (21.02.2018), Skania (22.02.2018), SVETLANA M. (22.02.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (22.02.2018), ttanya (24.02.2018), varvara7371 (22.02.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (22.02.2018), гунька (21.02.2018), Елена М (23.02.2018), Елена Эрнст (22.02.2018), Курица (21.02.2018), Марийка-Умница (23.02.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (25.02.2018), татуся (21.02.2018)

----------


## Шевячок

> Сегодня сумма перечисленных вами денег перешагнула за 100 000 рублей!!!


Ой как здорово! уже неплохо...

----------

laks_arina (22.02.2018), Vitolda (22.02.2018)

----------


## Наталья0405

Ириша! Увидела и прочитала только сейчас...Господи, помоги малышам Тёме и Роме! Дай и сил! А родным - сил, терпения и веры!!! Всё будет хорошо! Обязательно!
Денежку только что перевела.

----------

aichka (23.02.2018), Vitolda (22.02.2018)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, у нас сердце сжимается, а как вам тяжело... но надо верить  и   всё обязательно будет хорошо!!!  Здоровья малышам!!!

----------

Vitolda (23.02.2018)

----------


## Muzira

Ирина, очень переживаю за ваших малышей! Сама бабушка, знаю, как это тяжело, когда болеют внуки...Но надо надеяться на лучшее! Мы с вами! Это тоже что- то значит! Здоровья вам и малышам! Перевод на вашу карточку сделала!

----------

Vitolda (23.02.2018)

----------


## Ада

Ирина, дай бог Вам и Вашим близким терпения и чуда! Так хочется счастья Вашим малышам! Вчера отправила деньги. По капельки мы все постараемся помочь.Держитесь!

----------

aichka (23.02.2018), MarinaMi (23.02.2018), Vitolda (23.02.2018)

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

Ирина, здоровья Вашим малышам.
Денежку перевела.

----------

Vitolda (23.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Не перестану и словами, и в душе говорить СПАСИБО всем неравнодушным людям!!! За помощь в любом форме и в любом объеме! Ваши добрые слова согревают наши души! Ваши молитвы - уверена - помогают нашим мальчикам! Пусть пока еще тяжело.. Но по крайней мере - НЕ хуже!!! Радуемся и этому! И верим, что момент настанет, когда будет ЛУЧШЕ!!!

eC4vAaTPrCg.jpg GZiyMQI-Jv8.jpg mIOWfJVLtv0.jpg
Это Артемка. Малыш с сильным характером! Несколько раз сам выдергивал у себя трубочку, что через носик шла к легким, через которую кислород подавался. После очередного раза врачи решили попробовать не интубировать больше, а перевести в режим свободного дыхания во время бодрствования и дыхания через маску во время сна. Примерно неделю так малыш и жил. Но не получилось... Снова стал накапливаться углекислый газ в крови.. 

Главная задача сейчас - не допустить поражений мозга из-за гипоксии, недостатка кислорода. Поэтому вновь интубировали.. Вроде бы некомфортно малышу, а показатели лучше, значит и чувствует себя лучше! И как будто доволен жизнью - улыбается!

jrCop2Xrp_Y.jpg
Ромочку сейчас не покажу... Нашему малышу сейчас совсем плохо.. Он в коме.. Очень ждем, когда вернется к нам!!! Именно о нем каждый день, глядя на показатели всевозможных датчиков и результаты анализов и говорим: "Слава богу, что НЕ хуже!"

----------

aichka (23.02.2018), MarinaMi (23.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (23.02.2018), tatyna-12159 (25.02.2018), ttanya (24.02.2018), vils77 (24.02.2018), буссоница (23.02.2018), Елена М (24.02.2018), Елена Эрнст (24.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (24.02.2018), НСА (23.02.2018), татуся (25.02.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (23.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

Каждый раз, смотря фотографии мальчишек- поражаюсь умному,взрослому, глубокому взгляду, как будто они мудрее всех нас и знают что-то такое, чего не можем знать все мы.. то ли потому что мальчишки столько раз оказывались на грани, то ли от того, что малыши, не успев пожить и порадоваться жизни- уже пережили столько боли, сколько не каждый взрослый переживет... поражаюсь стойкости мальчиков и выдержке, силе любви их мамочки... и ведь смотрите- улыбается Артемка- улыбается, :Tender:  глаза теплые, веселые, глубокие и спокойные.. Господи, дай им Бог здоровья! 
Ириш, молимся за малышей каждый день - от всего сердца, искренне  и от всей души! Чудесные мальчишки, за несколько месяцев жизни прошедшие такую боль, но сохранившие любовь и радость жизни, общения с мамой , папой - как же они глазками рады их видеть! Сколько в них жизни!
Смотришь на этих малышей и становится стыдно- как мы порой сетуем  на какие-то свои проблемы... а тут малышки бьются за глоток воздуха- не сравнимые вещи...
Всех святых, всех ангелов-хранителей просим о здоровье малышей! Пусть будет так!

----------

margo57 (24.02.2018), MarinaMi (23.02.2018), ttanya (24.02.2018), Vitolda (23.02.2018), Елена Эрнст (24.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (24.02.2018), НСА (23.02.2018), Светлана Игнатьева (25.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Не захотела в одном сообщении с фотографиями нашего малыша рассказывать о ложке дегтя... Поэтому, вопреки правилам форума пишу еще один пост с разницей в несколько минут..

После того, как я рассказала о нашей беде на форуме хлынул поток помощи и поддержки. Финансовой и, главное, моральной! Я вообще человек достаточно открытый и доверчивый, а в этой атмосфере понимания и помощи даже не думала, что кто-то отреагирует на нашу ситуацию иначе, чем все вы.

Но это так! Доброй души человек Алена Воробьева (Гунька) первой пересказала нашу историю в своей ленте в ВК. К ней и обратился некто Геннадий Козак со словами, что хочет оказать существенную помощь. Алена направила его ко мне в ВК.
Связался он со мной.. Спрашивал, сколько нам еще не хватает. Я ответила, что нужно очень много, и если хочет помочь, то сумму пусть по своему усмотрению выбирает. Дальше он много чего писал.. в том числе прислал скриншот о состоянии своего счета на сумму почти в три миллиона.. Потом уже сообразила,что в этом скриншоте - номер счета и сумма, а имени то и нет.. может вовсе не его.. Дальше говорил о том, что будет переводить деньги из-за границы, необходимо будет ввести данные в систему безопасности, что будет идти пересчет валюты и т.д... В общем выманил у меня дополнительные данные по карте. Я доверчивая дурочка.. Тем более, что с таким теплом от людей в этот момент отклик шел!!!!!!!!! И его вопросы за чистую монету приняла.. А вот когда он попросил назвать сумму, которая в данный момент на моем счете.. да еще с такой причиной - чтобы не склеились, не перепутались счета при переводе.. я насторожилась и немедленно перевела все деньги на другую карту. И сразу же приходит мне смс от сбербанка, подтверждаю ли я перевод на 30000 со своей карты на счет в Бимбанке. Не успела я как-то отреагировать, как следом смс от Сбербанка, что операция отменена и для меня заблокирован вход в сбербанк онлайн. Быстро оделась и дошла до ближайшего банкомата снять все деньги, греха подальше. только сняла - как снова смс, что в связи с подозрением в мошеннических действиях заблокированы мои карты Сбербанка. Некоторые из вас как раз застали тот момент, когда перевод на карту нельзя было сделать, заблокирована...
Дальше беседовала с операторами по телефону. Карточку разблокировали. Мне наука наперед и спасибо, что чутье у меня все таки сработало, вывела деньги со счета.. И бдительности Сбербанка - тоже спасибо!

Получаю сейчас море поддержки!!!!! Но вот и такая ложка дегтя попалась.. Человек, у которого ничего святого!!! 
На следующий день полистал мой сын ленту этого.. не знаю как назвать... Липовый профиль, говорит! Все, чем поделился он в ленте - одним числом датировано! 29 января. С разницей в несколько минут.. Готовился к подобным операциям!!! Ждал, искал кого-то, кто помощи просит.. На человеческой беде и человеческом сочувствии сыграть собирался

*Но хороших людей - неизмеримо больше!!!!!!!!! С помощью ваших переводов и ваших репостов в соцсетях, которые возможно сподвигли на помощь кого-то еще, на данный момент собрано* *132 000 рублей*. 
*СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (23.02.2018), MarinaMi (23.02.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (23.02.2018), tatyna-12159 (25.02.2018), ttanya (24.02.2018), vils77 (24.02.2018), Алена43 (24.02.2018), Елена Эрнст (24.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (24.02.2018), НСА (23.02.2018), Ольга Сара (24.02.2018), татуся (25.02.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (23.02.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Человек, у которого ничего святого!!!


Господи!!! Накажи за бездушие! Накажи за святотатство!
Как таких тв..ей земля носит???

Ирочка! Одно успокаивает, что из такого огромного количества ХОРОШИХ людей случился только ОДИН.
*
Пусть Ромочке станет лучше! Господи, ПОМОГИ!!!*

----------

aichka (24.02.2018), Vitolda (24.02.2018)

----------


## гунька

> Доброй души человек Алена Воробьева (Гунька) первой пересказала нашу историю в своей ленте в ВК. К ней и обратился некто Геннадий Козак со словами, что хочет оказать существенную помощь. Алена направила его ко мне в ВК.


Ириша, прости еще раз! Это я, доверчивая дура, виновата(((((((((((((( Прости, пожалуйста!  :074:  :074:  :074:  :074:  :074:  :074:  :074:  :074:  :074:  :074:

----------

aichka (24.02.2018), MarinaMi (24.02.2018), Vitolda (24.02.2018)

----------


## Шевячок

Ирочка, я о чём-то подобном подумала сразу...когда ты опубликовала данные карты и моб.телефона. Нужны какие-то подстраховки! Знающие люди подскажите, бывают блокированные счета или ещё что-то....положить деньги можно, а снять чуть сложнее...

----------

Vitolda (24.02.2018)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

Сердце замерло, когда читала твое, Ириша, сообщение о мошеннике... Слава Богу, что вовремя тебе подсказал и насторожил. 
А ведь надо было такое предупреждение - среди людей встречаются нелюди, не имеющие ничего святого. Дабы впредь быть более внимательными. 
Быть бдительными надо каждому из нас. Храни нас всех Господь! 
Милости Божьей младенцам Божиим Артемию и Роману! Иришечка, мы с вами совсем рядышком, несмотря на тысячи километров нас разделяющих. 
Смотрю на фото и мир становится светлее от улыбки Тёмочки, укрепляет его улыбка в Вере в Божью Благодать. 
Ждем и Ромочкиных улыбающихся фотографий - надеемся, что выстоит в борьбе с болезнью и подарит свои улыбки всем нам! 
Верую, с Божьей Помощью чудо случится и мальчишечки выстоят в борьбе с недугом! 
Сумбурно написала, простите, если что не так...

----------

aichka (24.02.2018), margo57 (24.02.2018), MarinaMi (24.02.2018), Vitolda (24.02.2018)

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Получаю сейчас море поддержки!!!!! Но вот и такая ложка дегтя попалась.. Человек, у которого ничего святого!!!


Все легко объяснимо, как и во всей нашей жизни... Кто-то живет с Богом, а если его нет, то в душе -.... Всем понятно кто!!! Отсюда и все поступки, войны, злодеяния. 
*Сейчас Великий пост и все искренне верующие христиане могут стать хоть на миллиметрик ближе к Богу, сотворив ДОброе дело - ПОМОГИТЕ мальчикам, это важно и для них, и для вашей Души тоже.*

----------

aichka (24.02.2018), MarinaMi (24.02.2018), Vitolda (24.02.2018), Елена Эрнст (24.02.2018)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

> Ирочка, я о чём-то подобном подумала сразу...когда ты опубликовала данные карты и моб.телефона. Нужны какие-то подстраховки! Знающие люди подскажите, бывают блокированные счета или ещё что-то....положить деньги можно, а снять чуть сложнее...


Может быть надо переводить деньги на сберкнижку? Через сбер.банк онлайн можно делать эту операцию на компьютере хоть каждый день. 
Ириша, откройте лицевой счет именно для сбора на операцию и на него переводите деньги. 
Можно поделюсь не очень приятным открытием? Наверное, всем недавно выдали зарплатные карты "Мир" ? вчера в магазине, когда расплачивалась за покупки по карте "Мир", ее просто приложили к терминалу и вводить пин-код оказалось не надо. поинтересовалась у продавца - почему такой упрощенный вариант расчета? 
она ответила, что при оплате до тысячи рублей деньги снимаются без пин-кода. меня это насторожило... Продавец мои подозрения подтвердила и рассказала, что известны случаи, когда мошенники наблюдают за покупателями и, заметив, что карту положили в карман, подходят, как бы случайно прижимаются к человеку с картой, имея в кармане терминал, нажимают на нужную клавишу и снимают деньги с карты. 
поэтому советую владельцам карты "Мир" сразу после получения зарплаты,  снимать деньги или переводить на лицевой счет, либо на другую карту.

----------

Skania (24.02.2018), Vitolda (24.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

> Это я, доверчивая дура, виновата


Алёна, да ты что? Разве ты виновата? Все мы- сколько нас жизнь ни учит- все равно верим людям, потому что по себе людей судим! Раз мы не можем сподличать, значит, и от других ждем того же!
Ты, да и мы с тобой, так порадовались, что человек бескорыстно захотел помочь, да такой хорошей суммой.. а он, оказывается, себе захотел помочь... не понимая, что такие вещи бесследно не проходят.. так бумеранг треснет- мало не покажется...

----------

SVETLANA M. (24.02.2018), ttanya (24.02.2018), Vitolda (24.02.2018), Ирина-Ирен (24.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Ириша, прости еще раз! Это я, доверчивая дура, виновата((((((((((((((


 Алена, вот уж кто не виноват, так это ты! Нормальным людям ведь всегда хочется поверить в хорошее!!!! И тут так же.. Я прямо таки слышала твою радость от того, что нашелся человек, готовый ощутимо помочь.. Хорошему сразу и поверила.. 
А тебя не прощать, а благодарить нужно за душевность и стремление помочь! Уверена, что с твоей помощью пришел не один действительно хороший человек!




> Ирочка, я о чём-то подобном подумала сразу...когда ты опубликовала данные карты и моб.телефона. Нужны какие-то подстраховки! Знающие люди подскажите, бывают блокированные счета или ещё что-то....положить деньги можно, а снять чуть сложнее...






> Может быть надо переводить деньги на сберкнижку? Через сбер.банк онлайн можно делать эту операцию на компьютере хоть каждый день. 
> Ириша, откройте лицевой счет именно для сбора на операцию и на него переводите деньги.


Не стану менять номер счета для сбора.. Ведь благодаря вашим репостам информация разошлась, и продолжает расходиться достаточно широко. Но деньги на этом счету больше не держу, сразу же перевожу на другой, номер которого нигде сообщать не буду. 

 Даже и не хотела сначала рассказывать о нем.. Но подумалось. что надо! Может кто-то вспомнит про эту ситуацию и когда-нибудь не попадется на происки мошенников. 

Из множества людей, узнавших о нашей беде, встретился только ОДИН такой особенный! Только что пришел перевод со словами в СМС: "Хороших людей больше" И это ТАК!!!!!! 
Снова и снова СПАСИБО ВСЕМ НЕРАВНОДУШНЫМ!!!

----------

aichka (24.02.2018), margo57 (24.02.2018), MarinaMi (24.02.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (24.02.2018), ttanya (24.02.2018), Елена Эрнст (24.02.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Это я, доверчивая дура, виновата


Аленушка! Ты очень добрый и порядочный человек с чистой душой!! ! НУ КАК ТЫ МОГЛА ПРЕДВИДЕТЬ такое!! Вот у тебя даже МЫСЛИ не возникло дурной!!! А только - позыв помочь, спасти, оградить!!! 
И бумеранг сработает!
А еще...... Бог - не Никишка!!! Все видит!!
И даже не думай себя винить!!!

----------

aichka (24.02.2018), MarinaMi (24.02.2018), Vitolda (24.02.2018)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина. Очень хорошо, что сразу переводите на другой счёт. Многие из нас стараются на своих страничках в соцсетях написать о вашей беде, сделать репосты, а тут такое... Однозначно, что вины Алёны здесь нет никакой. Просто есть на свете люди,  наживающиеся на чужой беде... 
Смотрю на фото Артемочки и сердце сжимается от боли. Господи милостивый. Спаси мальчиков! Ведь не может быть иначе. Не должно быть просто. Такие крохи. Дай Боже Ромочке выйти из комы. Ирина. Держитесь,  молитесь и главное -верьте в самое лучшее. Мы  с вами.

----------

aichka (24.02.2018), Vitolda (24.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Вот уже несколько лет, с тех пор, как появилось увлечение у меня видеосопровождение к песням делать, стало настойчивым желание и самые глубокие свои чувства и мысли в клипах отражать. Потому и "Сориночка" с мальчиками нашими появилась.. 

А сегодня - те же чувства, мысли и настроения что в моих клипах к песням Дмитрия Дунаева.

----------

aichka (24.02.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (25.02.2018), tatyna-12159 (25.02.2018), ttanya (24.02.2018), МарСух (21.05.2018), НСА (12.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (25.02.2018), татуся (25.02.2018)

----------


## faina

Ирочка!  Дай Бог здоровья Вашим малышам! А Вам сил и терпения, надежды. Все будет хорошо! денежки отправила по номеру телефона.

----------

aichka (24.02.2018), lenik (25.02.2018), Vitolda (24.02.2018)

----------


## mara400

Ира, молюсь за вас и ваших крошечных ангелочков. Бог судья тому человеку, у которого нет ни стыда, ни совести. Уверенна, что он проделывал это ни один раз. Слава богу, все обошлось. Спасибо, что рассказала об этом, теперь буду знать. Это тоже опыт.
Когда читаю ваши сообщения, душа рвется на части.
Терпения и силы вам.

----------

aichka (25.02.2018), lenik (25.02.2018), margo57 (26.02.2018), Vitolda (25.02.2018)

----------


## Валя Муза

Ирочка, прими слова поддержки! Несколько дней не могла найти силы написать что-то. Нет слов... Я никогда особо не думала о том, сколько зарабатываю, сколько надо, чтобы было достаточно на жизнь.Но вот эти дни я хожу и сильно-сильно сожалею, что я не миллионер, чтобы суметь вам помочь. Сейчас могу только просить у высших сил, чтобы они послали вам настоящего миллионера с чистым сердцем и светлыми мыслями. А не вот такого...липового. Пусть будет так!

----------

aichka (25.02.2018), lenik (25.02.2018), margo57 (26.02.2018), olga kh (25.02.2018), ttanya (27.02.2018), Vitolda (25.02.2018)

----------


## нонна

Ирочка, мы здесь на Украине, будем молиться о здравии младенцев Артемия и Романа, молиться, что бы всемилостивый Господь по молитвам Свя*того ве*ли*ко*му*че*ника Ар*те*мия и Пре*по*доб*ного Ро*мана «Слад*ко*пев*ца», даровал возможность скорейшего выздоровления и дальнейшей здоровой жизни с Богом!

----------

aichka (25.02.2018), margo57 (26.02.2018), ttanya (26.02.2018), Vitolda (25.02.2018)

----------


## Лильчик

Добрый вечер!



> Не успела я как-то отреагировать, как следом смс от Сбербанка,


Ирочка, форумчаночки! Может будет полезна такая информация :Blush2: 
Чтобы снять деньги через интернет с карты нужна следующая информация :
1 номер карты
2 срок действия карты
3 код cvv
Скорее всего эта информация была выманена у вас, Ирочка.
Не знаю, как у Сбербанка, у моего банка есть функция ограничения или блокировки снятия денег с карты через интернет.
 Даже , если злоумышленнику известны все данные карты, как это сделать в Сбербанке(заблокировать снятие через интернет) я не знаю.
Можно поискать на сайте банка или спросить в самом банке.
А количеством денег на счете злоумышленник интересовался, чтобы одной транзакцией списасть всю суму.
 Здоровья малышам! Бог все может, буду молиться, о здравии деток.
 Мне очень близки ваши, Ирочка переживания, ваша боль.

** Hidden Content: You don't have sufficient privileges to see this hidden data **

----------

aichka (26.02.2018), laks_arina (27.02.2018), margo57 (26.02.2018), Vitolda (25.02.2018), Марийка-Умница (23.03.2018), НСА (12.03.2018)

----------


## Цветик

Ириночка, держитесь! Буду тоже молиться за внучат и за вас! Сил вам, здоровья и терпения! Денежку перевела.

----------

aichka (26.02.2018), margo57 (26.02.2018), Vitolda (26.02.2018)

----------


## мила 35

Ирочка, пусть Господь хранит Ваших крошек!
 Вашей доченьке и всем близким сил и терпения, веры в хорошее, все обязательно получится!
Все молимся за Ромочку и Артемия!

----------

aichka (26.02.2018), Vitolda (26.02.2018)

----------


## fktyjxrf

Ирочка! Все будет хорошо! Вера - это такая мощная сила! скорейшего выздоровления малышам. Пусть Господь держит их под своим крылом! Девочки, Ирина не отвечает. скажите, с её картой все в порядке?

----------

Vitolda (26.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Девочки, Ирина не отвечает. скажите, с её картой все в порядке?


Да, Алена, с картой все в порядке!!! Извините, что не ответила сразу - не видела раньше Вашего сообщения в личку...

----------


## Раиса2001

Ирочка, здоровья вам всем и мужества!
Перевод от Раисы Ивановны Г.

----------

Vitolda (26.02.2018)

----------


## Svet-lana

Иришка, дорогая! Держитесь, мы с вами, молимся за малышей, всё будет хорошо!!!!!! Здоровья малышам и всем , кто их поддерживает! Денежку перевела на карту.

----------

Vitolda (27.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*СПАСИБО ВСЕМ НЕРАВНОДУШНЫМ!!! СПАСИБО за ЛЮБУЮ помощь!!! СПАСИБО за добрые слова и молитвы!!! Они ОЧЕНЬ нужны малышам, по-прежнему ОСОБЕННО РОМОЧКЕ!!!* 

Состояние мальчика ОЧЕНЬ тяжелое.. и сейчас это не в связи с основным заболеванием... Цитомегаловирусная инфекция, которую малыш подхватил в реанимации, вызвала отек мозга и мальчик впал в кому. Уже больше недели назад... Мало этого... Как гром среди ясного небе - острая кишечная непроходимость!!! Как оказалось во время операции - тромбоз сосудов брыжейки (тромбоз мезентериальных сосудов). Крайне редко встречается у младенцев!!! Такой вот РЕДКИЙ у нас мальчик... Во время операции была удалена часть тонкого кишечника.
*
Процитирую Валюшины заметки в Инстаграме:*

Вчера наш котенок Ромашка перенес тяжелейшую операцию. Как гром среди ясного неба- тромбоз мезентериальных сосудов..Кааак, почему, откуда у такого малыша?! Не могут ответить даже врачи.. Меня мучает еще один вопрос.. за что и для чего все эти испытания невинному крохе? Не хочу и не могу думать о последствиях. Знаю одно - Ромка наш ангел, наш герой. 
И я счастлива, что он с нами. Живем настоящим мгновением и передаем ВСЕМ спасибо за вашу любовь и поддержку!

Молимся за Ромочку и представляем его здоровым!

OOMD7282.jpg IMG_0986.JPG IMG_0900.JPG
Пока у брата продолжается круглосуточный многосерийный сеанс просмотра сновидений, Темка улыбается за двоих и передает всем спасибо за тепло ваших сердец, поддержку и добрые пожелания

27894414_588393814845294_1802665776348397568_n.jpg 28151599_1894491950602446_1137268427577098240_n.jpg

----------

aichka (28.02.2018), laks_arina (01.03.2018), lenik (01.03.2018), MarinaMi (28.02.2018), nezabudka-8s (01.03.2018), olga kh (01.03.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (01.03.2018), ttanya (03.03.2018), буссоница (28.02.2018), гунька (01.03.2018), Елабужанка (08.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (05.03.2018), Марийка-Умница (23.03.2018), НСА (12.03.2018), Парина (01.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (03.03.2018), татуся (01.03.2018)

----------


## GULNARA

Ирина, всем сердцем с вами. Дай Бог сил малышам победить недуг, а вашей семье терпения, веры и надежды. Хочется помочь , но подскажите, как из Украины перевести деньги? Искала в постах, но не нашла. Может, уже кто-то пересылал из Украины -подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------

aichka (01.03.2018), Vitolda (01.03.2018)

----------


## Алешина Елена

> Меня мучает еще один вопрос.. за что и для чего все эти испытания невинному крохе?


Очень понимаю, Ирочка, Вашу дочь, т.к. сама не раз задавалась этими вопросами. На этот вопрос смог бы ответить самый просветленный старец, но боюсь, что сейчас таких уже нет. Задумки Бога невозможно постигнуть нашими умишками.
Могу ответить только за себя. Моей особенной дочке уже 27,5 лет!!! И лишь лет 7 назад я смогла четко осознать, но не понять - ЧТО и КАК! Это невозможно сделать без воцерковления!!! Истинного, неформального. Все остальное - не для публичного общения, извините.
От себя добавлю одно - не теряйте надежды, боритесь, а главное - молитесь и верьте! Молитва матери со дна моря поднимет! Но к этому есть небольшая оговорка - если на это будет воля Божья.
Сама читаю Псалтирь и поминаю тяжкоболящих Артемия и Романа каждый день. Думаю, что таких людей много. Сил всем вам, терпения и Божьей милости!

----------

aichka (01.03.2018), lenik (01.03.2018), MarinaMi (01.03.2018), nezabudka-8s (01.03.2018), olga kh (01.03.2018), Vitolda (01.03.2018), Варшава (07.03.2018)

----------


## fktyjxrf

МОЛИТВА О ЗДРАВИИ БОЛЯЩИХ ДЕТЕЙ ПРЕСВЯТОЙ БОГОРОДИЦЕ
Матерь Божия, введи меня во образ Твоего небесного материнства.Уврачуй душевные и телесные раны чад моих (имена), моими грехами нанесенные. Вручаю дитя моё всецело Господу моему Иисусу Христу и Твоему, Пречистая, небесному покровительству. Аминь
Ромочке здоровья, мы душой и сердцем с ним!

----------

aichka (01.03.2018), lenik (01.03.2018), Vitolda (01.03.2018), Варшава (07.03.2018), Парина (01.03.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Мурашки бегут,не останавливаясь.. прочитала в ВК стихотворение своей дочери..

ВЕСНА

Вот и первая весна, котятки...
Подустали мы за эту зиму.
Вам бы задремать в коляске сладко
И вперед за дозой витамина.

Вам бы пить коктейль молочный мамин 
И пригреться на груди у папки.
Разбудить соседей утром ранним
И беззубым ртом мусолить лапки.

Вам бы бултыхаться дома в ванне,
Умилять родителей гуленьем...
Нет. Нельзя грустить весною ранней!
Ведь весна как символ пробужденья.

Ото сна глубокого в наркозе, 
От болезни страшной и внезапной.
Счастье не в тюльпанах и мимозе.
Лишь бы у детишек было ЗАВТРА.

6EljwKQYyVQ.jpg

----------

aichka (01.03.2018), EVGESKA (03.03.2018), galy-a (12.04.2018), Irina V (02.03.2018), laks_arina (03.03.2018), lenik (01.03.2018), Lenylya (03.03.2018), MarinaMi (01.03.2018), mochalova19 (07.03.2018), nezabudka-8s (01.03.2018), olga kh (01.03.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), Tata74 (11.03.2018), tatyna-12159 (01.03.2018), ttanya (03.03.2018), буссоница (01.03.2018), Варшава (07.03.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (07.03.2018), гунька (01.03.2018), Елена М (03.03.2018), Левадана (08.03.2018), Марийка-Умница (23.03.2018), НСА (12.03.2018), Парина (01.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (03.03.2018), татуся (01.03.2018), Тиса (07.03.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

Нет слов, Ирочка...  Какой сильный и глубокий человек - Валюша. Грусть и горечь в строчках, но и надежда и свет тоже. Дай Бог здоровья её сыновьям. Верю, что они - настоящие бойцы, верю, что с весной по капельке будут прибавляться силы для выздоровления. Держитесь, мальчишки! Так много людей молятся за вас, думают о вас и согревают своими сердцами. Обнимаем вас, Ромка и Тёмка, любим вас очень-очень!

----------

aichka (01.03.2018), EVGESKA (03.03.2018), lenik (01.03.2018), olga kh (01.03.2018), tatyna-12159 (02.03.2018), ttanya (03.03.2018), Vitolda (01.03.2018)

----------


## aichka

> Мурашки бегут,не останавливаясь.. прочитала в ВК стихотворение своей дочери..


Какие стихи- сколько света, сколько тоски и надежды! 

Ум, глубина, тонкость, чувствительность, мудрость и талант присущи всей этой семье - всем её представителям- и бабушке- Ирине, и Валечке - настоящему стойкому оловянному солдатику!
Порой удивляюсь- как же она ещё держится - бессонные ночи, бесконечные страдания, боль, муки, слёзы.. но сколько сил у этой девочки, сколько веры, сколько любви в её стихах, а, стало быть, в её душе.. ведь стихи- (ещё силы есть на стихи!!!) -это суть и самое настоящее в душе человека... так вот я абсолютно верю, что продолжение рода этой семьи-мальчики - такое же сильное, такое же талантливое и сильное духом поколение - достаточно посмотреть выражение глаз Артёмки и Ромки, чтобы в этом не усомниться ни на минуту!
Мальчикам дано такое испытание- только Богу известное- почему и зачем - но, пройдя его,- они ещё так порадуют своих родителей и бабушек, и сами порадуются жизни по-настоящему.. а пока- даже находясь в боли и в больнице- дают нам всем пример- как радоваться жизни и улыбаться, несмотря ни на что!

ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ С ВЕСНОЙ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫХ МАЛЬЧИКОВ, С ВОЗРОЖДЕНИЕМ, С НАЧАЛОМ НОВОГО СВЕТЛОГО ПЕРИОДА!!! 
ДА БУДЕТ ТАК! ПОМОГАЙ ИМ ГОСПОДЬ!

----------

EVGESKA (03.03.2018), lenik (01.03.2018), MarinaMi (01.03.2018), olga kh (01.03.2018), tatyna-12159 (02.03.2018), ttanya (03.03.2018), Vitolda (01.03.2018), Валя Муза (03.03.2018), НСА (12.03.2018)

----------


## СТС

Ирочка, сил, здоровья и терпения ВАМ! Читаю, и слезы по щекам катятся! Такие славные крохи!  Дай Бог Теме и Ромочке справиться с испытаниями! Дай им Бог здоровья! Пусть все у малышек будет хорошо. Перевела небольшую сумму, понимаю, что это песчинка - в  море, но от чистого сердца! Держитесь!

----------

aichka (03.03.2018), lenik (02.03.2018), MarinaMi (02.03.2018), Vitolda (02.03.2018)

----------


## mila110153

Ирочка. дай бог  вам и вашим детка здоровья и все выдюжить. Перевела небольшую сумму. но от души. может эта капля вам тоже поможет, когда такие жуткие расходы. Здоровья Ромочке и Темочке.

----------

aichka (03.03.2018), Vitolda (03.03.2018)

----------


## НСА

> прочитала в ВК стихотворение своей дочери..


Ирочка, какие стихи... так хочется чтобы малыши скорее поправились, чтобы росли и радовали вас!!!

----------

aichka (03.03.2018), Vitolda (03.03.2018)

----------


## Lenylya

> Вот и первая весна, котятки..


Ком в горле. Ирочка, пусть Господь помогает Вашим крохам, нужно надеяться, что всё будет хорошо и малышки поправятся.
Вам сил, здоровья и веры.

----------

aichka (04.03.2018), Vitolda (03.03.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*МОЛИМСЯ ЗА РОМОЧКУ
Пожалуйста, кто может и верит, помолитесь о нашем малыше!!! Сейчас он всеми силами борется за жизнь!*

Премилосердный Боже, Отче, Сыне и Святы и Душе, в неразделенной Троице поклоняемый и славимый, 
призри благоутробно на раба Твоего младенца Романа, болезнею одержимого; 
подай ему исцеление от болезни, возврати ему здравие и силы телесныя, 
подай ему благоденственное житие, мирные Твои и примирные блага,
 чтобы он вместе с нами приносил благодарные мольбы Тебе, Всещедрому Богу и Создателю нашему. 
Пресвятая Богородица, всесильным заступлением Твоим помоги умолить сына Твоего, Бога моего, 
об исцелении раба Божия младенца Романа. 
Все святые и ангелы Господни , молите Бога о больном рабе Его младенце Романе. 
Аминь.

28427636_1268916496575019_6934244241493196800_n.jpg

----------

aichka (05.03.2018), EVGESKA (05.03.2018), Irina V (05.03.2018), lenik (05.03.2018), MarinaMi (05.03.2018), mochalova19 (07.03.2018), nezabudka-8s (06.03.2018), olga kh (05.03.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (05.03.2018), tatyna-12159 (05.03.2018), ttanya (07.03.2018), ВИОЛА ОЗ (07.03.2018), говорушка (07.03.2018), гунька (05.03.2018), Елена М (06.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (05.03.2018), Левадана (08.03.2018), Наталья0405 (06.03.2018), НСА (12.03.2018), Ольга Сара (05.03.2018), Раиса2001 (05.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (05.03.2018)

----------


## Svet-lana

Будем молиться с вами, всё будет хорошо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Ромочка стал ангелом*

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Господи... Ирочка... Приношу всей вашей семье искренние слова соболезнования. Плачу и скорблю вместе с вами. Крепитесь.

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## aichka

Сердце разрывается... невозможно поверить и принять...божьей милости малышке.. счастья на небесах...

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## lenik

Ирочка, примите искренние соболезнования, невозможно поверить...Держитесь...

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## NikTanechka

Боже... Как жалко... 
Успокой, Господи, невинную душу раба Божьего младенца Романа.
Ирочка, искренние соболезнования всей вашей семье. 
Дай Бог вам сил перенести такое большое горе.
Скорблю вместе с вами.
Такой холод в душе, только слёзы горячие.

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Царство Небесное младенцу Роману... Соболезную. Ирина, сил вам, чтобы поддержать свою дочку и зятя! Держитесь!

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Ира, примите мои соболезнования...
Царствие небесное младенцу Роману. Никакие слова не уменьшат вашу боль
Крепитесь.

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## elen82

Ирина, Царствие Небесное младенцу Роману. Примите мои соболезнования.  Я вам очень сочувствую. Крепитесь.

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Как жаль. Ирина,сочувствую Вам всей душой,крепитесь.Царство небесное Роме.

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## талант

Приймите соболезнования. Царство небесное Роме. (((((((((

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Соболезнования всей вашей семье, Ириша!!! Крепитесь! какие испытания выпали на вашу долю!..(( Царствия небесного Ромашечке! Артемке - держаться, карабкаться - теперь за двоих, за себя и братишку! Милые вы, милые люди!.. Что ж так навалилось-то?..(( Очень горько!..

----------

Vitolda (06.03.2018)

----------


## Анжела72

Ирина, мои самые искренние соболезнования вам и вашей семье! Царствие небесное Ромочке! Сил и крепости духа!

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## laratet

Ирина, соболезную и скорблю вместе с Вами. Царствие небесне Ромчику. Верьі и сильі Вашей семье.

----------


## Татиана 65

Ирина, примите искренние соболезнования. Царствие небесное младенцу Роману.

----------


## mara400

Какое горе...
Ваш ангелочек полетел на небо. Царство ему небесное. 
Вам всем силы и веры. Веры и силы.

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, соболезную вашей семье. Крепитесь, держитесь. Царствие Небесное маленькому ангелочку Ромочке.

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

Соболезную, Ириша... Царствия Небесного Ромочке, ангелочку.

----------

olga kh (07.03.2018), Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Парина

Ирочка,боже,прими мои соболезнования,как не справедливо,как слова подобрать утешения,невозможно.Очень жаль,крепитесь!!!!!

----------

olga kh (07.03.2018), Vitolda (07.03.2018), татуся (07.03.2018)

----------


## MLV

Ирина, прими соболезнования, царство небесное малышу, скорблю вместе с вами.

----------


## татуся

Ирочка,какое горе...
Примите соболезнование,царствие небесное Ромочке...
Вам сил и терпения!
Держитесь!

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## mila110153

Ирочка, плачу в полном смысле слова и скорблю вместе с вами. Я знаю что значит терять ребенка не по наслышке. Царство небесное Ромочке.

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## мила 35

Ирочка, нет таких слов, которые смогли бы утешить... Плачу и скорблю вместе с вами!.. 
Царствие небесное Ромочке, мы все за него молились и переживали. Пусть ТАМ ему будет хорошо!

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## vils77

Ирочка, какое горе, скорблю вместе с вами. 
Шлю  соболезнования вам и всей вашей семье в этот грустный и тяжелый момент.

----------

olga kh (07.03.2018), Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Валя Муза

Трудно найти слова утешения... Слишком велико горе. Ирочка, примите соболезнования! Царствия небесного Ромочке! Вашей семье - силы, терпения!

----------

olga kh (07.03.2018), Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Vera1983

Ирина,плачу вместе с Вами! Очень, очень жаль что так случилось. Крепитесь. Сил, надежды и веры  всей Вашей семье!

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## гунька

> Ромочка стал ангелом


Иришечка, Валечка, крепитесь, мои дорогие!  Ромашечке царствия небесного! Он, маленький ангелочек, будет смотреть на вас с неба и радоваться за вас! А Артемочке-обязателно выздороветь!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

olga kh (07.03.2018), Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Марина Сухарева

Ирина, скорбим вместе с Вами... Дай Бог Вам силы....Ромочке Царствие небесное....

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## говорушка

Ирина, примите искренние соболезнования.

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

Ирочка, мои искренние соболезнования. ПлАчу и скорблю вместе с вами. Знаю, что никакие слова утешения не помогут. Царствие небесное ангелу Ромочке. Держитесь и крепитесь. Сил вам.

Ведь у вас осталась надежда, и мы надеемся вместе с вами, что Артёмка выкарабкается, поправится и будет расти на радость всей семьи. Дай бог здоровья малышу.

----------

olga kh (07.03.2018), Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## мадам

Ира, искренне соболезную  Вам и Вашим близким! Царствие Небесное маленькому ангелочку Ромочке ..

----------

olga kh (07.03.2018), Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Елена М

Царствие небесное малютке. Ирочка, слов нет, чтобы высказать боль, слезы душат...Ира, держитесь, поддерживайте доченьку. Артемке силенок побольше.... Соболезную. Как же тяжело, Господи...

----------

olga kh (07.03.2018), Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

даже нет сил поверить...... тол ко слезы льются.
 Господи! Прими ангелочка.........

----------

olga kh (07.03.2018), Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Ирочка, потрясена печальной новостью....Разделяю твою боль утраты.....

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## mara400

Ирочка, боритесь за второго малыша, ему теперь жить за двоих. Поэтому, он просто обязан жить.
Господи, дай силы, спаси, сохрани и помилуй.

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## МУЗЫКАНТИК

Слёзы на глазах.
Ирочка! Царствие небесное малышу. Соболезную. Никакие слова утешения не помогут....... держитесь.

Господи! Почему и зачем такую крошечку ??????
Горе. Настоящее горе

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## Т.К-Пчелка

Ириночка! Плачу и плачу. Так больно..... так страшно....

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Наталья0405

Ирочка! Невозможно поверить... Плачу...У меня сегодня весь день перед глазами личико Ромочки, его взгляд. Царствие небесное малышу, ангелочку. Соболезную и скорблю вместе с вами. Держитесь! Крепитесь! У вас есть Темочка, который теперь просто обязан выстоять против всех напастей!!!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## ttanya

Ирочка. Валюша.   Примите мои соболезнования всей вашей семье. Мы так все надеялись, что Господь пошлет исцеление Ромочке... Такой крошечка,  такой лапулечка. 
  Господи. Дай исцеление Артемочке.  Пусть живет за двоих!

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## ИяНаталия

Крепитесь, милые! Соболезнуем, скорбим.....Дай Бог вам сил и терпения

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## ва.лен.ти.н.

Ирина, искренне соболезную Вам и Вашим близким.

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Ладога

Ирина! Соболезную. Царствие небесное малышу. Крепитесь.

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Травка

Даже не знаю, что сказать...нет слов у меня...Очень большая беда. Ирочка, надо как-то жить дальше. Терпите, держитесь друг за дружку...

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

Боже мой... Пусть земля будет пухом..Крепитесь...

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

Ирина, соболезную Вашему горю. Царствие небесное младенцу Роману.
Держитесь.

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## Anisoara

Ирина, примите мои соболезнования...мы так молились за малышей  ...так надеялись на лучший исход....боже, дай сил и здоровья Артёмке

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2018)

----------


## varvara7371

Ирочка, примите мои соболезнования. Я знаю, это очень больно, безумно больно, и время не лечит.
   НО...  Вы нужны Артемке. Дай ему  Боже.

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## Borkova Pavlovo

Ирочка, мои соболезнования... Никакие слова утешения не помогут. ДЕРЖИТЕСЬ!!!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

Ирина, только сейчас узнала о вашем горе... Господи, помоги справиться с ним! Царствие небесное Ромочке, светлый рай... Держитесь, крепитесь! Мы переживаем и плачем вместе с вами. Очень-очень надеюсь, что Артёмка обязательно поправится! Мужества вам!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## Lenylya

Ирочка, соболезную Вашему горю. Царствия небесное младенцу Роману. Держитесь, слов нет для утешения. Молимся за младенца Артемия.

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## Тиса

Ирочка, примите мои соболезнования, очень горько, больно. Поддерживайте Валечку. 
Артёмке крепкого здоровья желаю от всей души!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## viculy

Мои соболезнования ... Пережила потерю сыночка... Царствие небесное младенцу Роману....

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## Irina Sirin

Скорблю вместе с вами....

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## Светлана Игнатьева

Примите мои соболезнования. Очень горько и невозможно найти слова, чтобы утешить. 
Но вам нужны силы, чтобы поднимать Тёмочку, вы ему сейчас очень нужны, поэтому держитесь.
Ромочке царствие небесное и пусть земля ему будет пухом.

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## Елабужанка

Ирина! Ну  почему  так? Трудно принять такое.....Скорбим  вместе с вами. Держитесь.

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## sima

Ирочка, примите соболезнования...горе не измерить, боль не уменьшить. Царствие небесное ангелочку Ромочке, сил Вашей семье! Всей душой желаю исцеления Артемочке!!!!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Ирочка, милая, примите соболезнования... Царствие небесное Ромочке. Самое страшное в жизни терять детей и внуков. Но вы сейчас очень нужны своей доченьке, Темочке. Здоровья вам и вашей семье!!!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## ВалерияВ

Ирина, примите мои соболезнования...Горько и больно...Пусть земля будет пухом маленькому ангелочку. Вашей семье сил пережить такое горе.

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## Левадана

Ирочка, как несправедливо... Царство небесное маленькому ангелу Ромочке.. . Соболезную. Артемочке - жизненных сил и исцеления!

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018), Елабужанка (08.03.2018)

----------


## EVGESKA

Ирочка, мои соболезнования, царствие  небесное Ромочке...
Держитесь...Артемочке- скорейшего улучшения, исцеления.

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

Ирочка! Горюю вместе с тобой.

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## adi-dina

Ирина! Соболезную вашему горю. Сил и терпения ...

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## ivano

Ирина,соболезную.
Царствие небесное младенцу Ромочке.

----------

Vitolda (08.03.2018)

----------


## Nich Tanya

Ирина, примите соболезнования. Непомерное горе, мы очень надеялись на лучший исход, не хочется верить. Царствие небесное Ромочке.

----------

Vitolda (09.03.2018)

----------


## Шевячок

Как же так....Господи, упокой душу безвинного младенца...Соболезную....Царствие небесное ангелочку....

----------

Vitolda (09.03.2018)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Ирина, соболезную... Сил, терпения, здоровья всем вам.
 Крепитесь, берегите мамочку (Валюшу), ей больше всех нужна и моральная, и физическая поддержка.
Артемке - удачи, здоровья!

----------

Vitolda (09.03.2018)

----------


## fktyjxrf

Ирина, нет слов, чтобы заглушить боль!!! примите соболезнования. Как сердце надеялось на чудо..... Царствие небесное ангелу... Вам сил и терпения, веры, надежды...Очень горько...очень больно

----------

Vitolda (10.03.2018)

----------


## Ильенко Елена

Царствие небесное ангелочку Ромочке...  Соболезную...
Держитесь....
Молюсь за Артемочку.

----------


## Tata74

Ирина, примите мои соболезнования...Держитесь

----------

Vitolda (10.03.2018)

----------


## zwetlana

Примите соболезнования. Это невозможно понять, почему такие маленькие уходят. Земля пухом.

----------

Vitolda (10.03.2018)

----------


## Лорис

Примите мои соболезнования. Сил Вам и Вашей семье огромных.

----------

Vitolda (10.03.2018)

----------


## faina

Ирина. Соболезную! Словами нельзя передать всю боль и печаль.  Вечный покой его душе.

----------

Vitolda (10.03.2018)

----------


## Ада

Ирина, примите мои соболезнования! Это большое горе! Царстивие ему небесное! Вам сил и терпения!

----------

Vitolda (10.03.2018)

----------


## tatyna-12159

Ирина так мы надеялись , но чудо не произошло, царствие небесное ангелочку Ромочке! Примите мои соболезнования. Сил Вам и Вашей семье .

----------

Vitolda (10.03.2018)

----------


## нонна

«Господи Иисусе Христе, Боже наш, Владыко живота и смерти, Утешителю скорбящих! С сокрушенным и умиленным сердцем прибегаю к Тебе и молюся Ти: помяни. Господи, во Царствии Твоем усопшего раба Твоего, чадо Романа, и сотвори ему вечную память. Ты, Владыко живота и смерти, даровал еси чадо сие. Твоей же благой и премудрой воле изволися и отъяти его. Буди благословенно имя Твое, Господи. Яко Ты еси Отец милостей и щедрот. Ты живот и воскрешение наше, и Тебе славу возсылаем со Отцем и Святым Духом, ныне и присно и во веки веков. Аминь.»

----------

Vitolda (12.03.2018), Алешина Елена (14.03.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня нашему Артемке 5 месяцев!!! 
IMG_1271.JPGIMG_1276.JPG
А завтра они с мамой реанимобилем едут в Питер. ОЧЕНЬ надеемся, что там все будет хорошо!!! Малыша переведут на масочное дыхание и отпустят домой, ждать операции. Большое спасибо всем за помощь!!! Именно она сделала возможным переезд!!!

----------

aichka (13.03.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (12.03.2018), EVGESKA (13.03.2018), galy-a (12.04.2018), Irina Sirin (12.03.2018), laks_arina (13.03.2018), lenik (14.03.2018), maksun79 (13.03.2018), mara400 (13.03.2018), MarinaMi (13.03.2018), mila110153 (17.03.2018), nezabudka-8s (12.03.2018), olga kh (13.03.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), sima (12.03.2018), Tata74 (01.04.2018), tatyna-12159 (13.03.2018), ttanya (13.03.2018), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), viculy (18.03.2018), Ада (14.03.2018), Алена43 (12.03.2018), гунька (12.03.2018), Елабужанка (14.03.2018), Елена Эрнст (13.03.2018), Ильенко Елена (14.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (14.03.2018), Курица (14.03.2018), Людмилая (13.03.2018), Марийка-Умница (23.03.2018), Марина Сухарева (13.03.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.04.2018), Наталья0405 (12.03.2018), нонна (13.03.2018), Парина (12.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (12.03.2018), Татиана 65 (12.03.2018)

----------


## Парина

Ирочка, дай Бог, чтобы Артёмка поскорее порадовал своим выздоровлением, от всей души желаю вам только хороших известий, знаю, как страшно терять ребёнка в любом возрасте! Ириша, держитесь, с Богом, надеемся только на лучшее!!!!

----------

lenik (14.03.2018), olga kh (13.03.2018), Vitolda (12.03.2018)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка,   увидела твоё сообщение.. ну как же так...  не могу понять  ... почему в жизни так иногда не справедливо и почему происходит именно  так...  веришь, надеешься... а тут раз и пустота...  терпения и  сил вам с доченькой,  пусть Артёмка скорее поправляется!!!

----------

lenik (14.03.2018), olga kh (13.03.2018), Vitolda (13.03.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Господи! Помоги Артемушке справиться!!! Ему теперь жить за двоих!!
Дай Бог силы вашей семье! Пусть никогда не опускаются руки и не было даже мысли впасть в отчаяние и уныние!!!

----------

laks_arina (13.03.2018), lenik (14.03.2018), olga kh (13.03.2018), ttanya (13.03.2018), Vitolda (13.03.2018), Ада (14.03.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, Артемка такой хорошенький. С Божьей помощью обязательно все получется. Удачи и веры вам.

----------

olga kh (13.03.2018), Vitolda (13.03.2018), Ада (14.03.2018)

----------


## Ада

Господи, спаси и сохране это чудо Артемчика! Верим, что у Вас и у него все получится! Держись, малыш!

----------

lenik (14.03.2018), Vitolda (14.03.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Оказалось, что редкое заболевание - синдром Ундины - далеко не самое страшное, с чем пришлось столкнуться нашим малышам!
Еще страшней - внутрибольничная инфекция, с которой встретились мальчики в реанимации.. Именно она вызвала отек мозга у Ромочки..
Но САМОЕ СТРАШНОЕ - НЕПРОФЕССИОНАЛИЗМ И ХАЛАТНОСТЬ НЕКОТОРЫХ ВРАЧЕЙ!!!
Все обследования и назначения делались под натиском требований родных! И каждый раз - не сразу, с задержкой!!! И это в реанимации!!! Там. где иногда секунды решают все!!! 
Никак не могу понять многих моментов!!! Артемка затемпературил. Но никто не торопится назначить ему анализ - бактериологический посев, чтобы понять. какой вирус вызвал болезнь и к какому антибиотику он чувствителен. На требования мамы отвечают, что анализ готовится долго, 5 дней, ваш ребенок быстрее выздоровеет, чем мы результат получим. И вообще, вы, наверное, своего ребенка перегрели - вот он и температурит! В результате анализ сделали... через неделю... потому что состояние малыша ухудшалось.. В результате получили не просто тяжелую пневмонию, а сепсис.. Это у малыша, которого привезли в больницу практически здоровым, для подбора режима дыхания до операции!
Цитомегаловирусная инфекция, которая поразила Ромочку, тоже не сразу развилась в нем до таких угрожающих размеров! Валюша сигналила о всех проявлениях - о том, что глазки перестали фокусироваться, о том, что судороги появились, о появившейся сыпи, о том, что уже почти заросший родничок увеличился в размере а потом и косточки черепа раздвинулись.. Если бы вовремя начали противоотечную терапию, малыш бы не впал в кому!!! а там, кто знает, где бы он был сейчас...

А уж вот та ситуация просто нив какие рамки не укладывается!!!!! Утром в субботу на перевязке стало видно,что шовчики у Ромочки разошлись. В результате на тельце вытекает желчь, желудочные соки.. то есть то, что начинает просто напросто переваривать кожу малыша. Мама стала требовать пригласить дежурного хирурга. В ответ услышала, что дежурного хирурга нет, подождите до понедельника. Требования созвониться с врачом,пригласить из другого отделения привели только к тому, что дежурный врач реаниматолог распорядился, чтобы медсестра накрыла хирургический стол, выдала инструменты.. и Валюша САМА зашивала СВОЕГО ребенка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Пробить бетонную стену безразличия нашей семье так и не удалось!!! Но в память о нашем Ромашке будем бороться, чтобы помочь другим детям!

Сегодня 9 дней, как наш малыш стал ангелом... 
Не укладывается в голове... Так много хотелось ему дать, но не успели...

image (2).jpg image.jpg ин-ку 3.jpg SkTPnsZouIw.jpg m_F5I6h9cVE.jpg JcSjr3mYjEU.jpg CrzKHZpznw8.jpg 28427636_1268916496575019_6934244241493196800_n.jpg IMG_0900.JPG OOMD7282.jpg

----------

aichka (14.03.2018), Irina V (15.03.2018), ivano (15.03.2018), laks_arina (15.03.2018), lenik (14.03.2018), MarinaMi (15.03.2018), mila110153 (17.03.2018), MLV (30.03.2018), mochalova19 (17.03.2018), Muzira (23.10.2018), nezabudka-8s (14.03.2018), olga kh (15.03.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), Tata74 (01.04.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (14.03.2018), tatyna-12159 (16.03.2018), Valenta (20.03.2018), ~Марина~ (15.03.2018), Алена43 (18.03.2018), Алешина Елена (16.03.2018), Елабужанка (14.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (15.03.2018), Ллорхен (15.03.2018), Лорис (14.03.2018), Марина Сухарева (20.03.2018), Наталья0405 (14.03.2018), НСА (09.04.2018), Озма (15.03.2018), татуся (15.03.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Валюша САМА зашивала СВОЕГО ребенка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Господи, как такое возможно! Ирочка, поддерживайте свою дочь, как она бедная все это выдерживает! Дай Бог ей силы и всем вам!А за свои поступки эти нелюди, которых нельзя назвать врачами, ответят перед Богом! Бог все видит. Держитесь!



> завтра они с мамой реанимобилем едут в Питер. ОЧЕНЬ надеемся, что там все будет хорошо!!! Малыша переведут на масочное дыхание и отпустят домой, ждать операции.


Храни его Господь!

----------

aichka (15.03.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), Vitolda (15.03.2018)

----------


## Татиана 65

От такого "профессионализма" врачей мороз по кожи, а в голове не укладывается как такое может быть. Ирина, искренне сочувствую, что столкнулись с такими бездарными коновалами. Очень надеюсь, что в Питере вы встретите настоящих врачей, которые проявят чуткость и выполнят свой врачебный долг. Храни вас Господь!





> Сегодня 9 дней, как наш малыш стал ангелом...


Светлая память ангелочку Роману....

----------

aichka (15.03.2018), Vitolda (15.03.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

> И вообще, вы, наверное, своего ребенка перегрели - вот он и температурит!





> дежурного хирурга нет, подождите до понедельника


Сволочи!!!!! Другого слова для них нет. 
__________________________________________________
Ирочка, как же это всё больно и горько!!! 
Держитесь, милые. Боритесь до последнего!!!

----------

Vitolda (15.03.2018), НСА (09.04.2018)

----------


## гунька

> Валюша САМА зашивала СВОЕГО ребенка!!!!!!


Ириша, держитесь, дорогие мои!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! А к этим СВОЛОЧАМ бумеранг вернется! А он бьет очень больно! Вот ведь гады, НЕЛЮДИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Знаю, что нельзя так говорить, но слов других нет(((((((( А Темочка обязательно поправится! Мы все вместе с вами верим и молимся за его здоровье!

----------

aichka (15.03.2018), Vitolda (15.03.2018), Елена Эрнст (15.03.2018)

----------


## татуся

Ириша,читала твои слова с мурашками на теле,дрожью и слезами....
Какой же КОШМАР!!!!
Вам сил,терпения,берегите друг друга!!!

----------

Vitolda (15.03.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Господи скажи!!! ЗА ЧТО??? И ПОЧЕМУ?????
Почему таких изуверов Земля носит??????????

Ирочка, не могу...... даже дыхание у самой перехватило.......

----------

aichka (15.03.2018), Vitolda (15.03.2018)

----------


## ttanya

> Сегодня 9 дней, как наш малыш стал ангелом...


Ирина. Посмотрела на фото Ромочки и сердце мое сжалось от боли. Какой славный малыш!!! Какая светлая, солнечная улыбка у Ромочки!!! А какой осмысленный взгляд! Такой лапочка!!! 
 И снова мы сталкиваемся с безразличием, непрофессионализмом, равнодушием врачей. Согласна полностью, что так это оставлять нельзя, хотя бы, чтобы спасти жизни других малышей. 




> дежурный врач реаниматолог распорядился, чтобы медсестра накрыла хирургический стол, выдала инструменты.. и Валюша САМА зашивала СВОЕГО ребенка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Это что творится? Что за нелюди врачи в этой больнице. Хотя ведь это не единичный случай,когда по вине врачей умирают дети.  А еще дают клятву Гиппократа. Неужели у них у самих нет детей? А если-бы это был их ребенок?  Представляю, каково было Валюше в это время, когда ты рядом и ничем не можешь помочь беззащитному малышу. Услышать такое от врачей... 
Ирочка. Держитесь. Боритесь. Стучитесь во все двери, чтобы Артемочка выздоровел.  Дай Бог Вам и вашей семье сил и терпения! Нелегкое выпало вам всем и особенно вашим мальчикам  испытание. Храни вас Господь!

----------

aichka (15.03.2018), olga kh (15.03.2018), Vitolda (15.03.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня буду говорить о хороших людях!!!

Во-первых, снова и снова благодарю каждого из вас за неравнодушие, помощь моральную и материальную! Благодаря вам и вашим репостам мы могли, и сможем сейчас, не задумываясь оплатить необходимые обследования, которые либо не назначали в больнице, либо срок их выполнения там был слишком длинным, намного больше, чем в частных клиниках. Благодаря собранным средствам не встает вопрос о возможности купить отсутствующие в больнице лекарства, начиная от недорогих препаратов железа, до стоимостью в 30000 антибиотика, который, как оказалось, один может справиться с инфекцией в организме Артемки. И еще много-много мелких и крупных дел позволит сделать собранная сумма.

Так совпало, что подруга моей Валюшки Полина - родная сестра Егора Крида. Полина выставил в Инстаграмме пост с просьбой о помощи, уже одному Артемке. А Егор - сделал репост на своей странице. Фанаты Егора в основном девочки малолетки. Но откликом на репост Егора стала просто-напросто река переводов, небольшими суммами, по 10-30 рублей, но прямо таки не останавливающимся потоком, поэтому общая цифра впечатляет!!! 

Как только малышам нашим поставили диагноз - Синдром Ундины, Валюшке дали координаты "Асоциации российских семей с синдромом Ундины". Общаясь с мамами, которые прошли уже часть дороги  рядом со своими особыми ребятишками и продолжают шагать по ней, Валя узнала намного больше, чем от врачей! К сожалению, вступила наша семья в ассоциацию уже после того, как попала в больницу, не прочитав предварительно всех отрицательных откликов в ассоциации именно о той клинике! Но сейчас, в Санкт-Петербург, переводились в конкретную клинику, к конкретному врачу, которая уже помогла многим "ундинкам", и сейчас, кроме Артемки, в клинике лежит малыш с таким же диагнозом из Хабаровска.
Мамочки из ассоциации помогают своей моральной поддержкой, тем, что активно делятся успехами своих ребят - это вселяет веру в то, что и с Артемкой все будет хорошо!!! 

Поддержка идет от каждой семьи Ассоциации. Но особенно - от ее организатора - Галины Лещик. Вроде бы ТАКОЕ редкое заболевание... А семья Галины живет на соседней с Валей улице.. Удивительная женщина! Наша с вами коллега. По образованию оперная певица, но много лет занималась совершенно далеким от искусства делом... И уже после того  как в семье появился третий, как оказалось - особый ребенок - Федя, вернулась к музыке. Сейчас она музыкальный терапевт в студии "Перышко" для особых деток при одном из детских реабилитационных центров в Москве и музыкальный руководитель специализированного детского сада. Диагноз Феде поставили очень поздно... после того, как его уже долго пытались "приучить" дышать самостоятельно... В результате ребенок трижды побывал в коме и вышел из этого состояния тяжелым инвалидом. Это самый сложный, самый тяжелый ребенок в ассоциации. Сама Галя пишет так: "Когда я поняла, что здоровье ребенка было окончательно утеряно, я дала себе обещание не допустить повторения этого кошмара с другими детьми со схожим заболеванием и начала искать их по всей России, а затем объединила в организацию — «Ассоциацию российских семей с синдромом Ундины». 
8fa822a17de6a5a32262f5ff70ae5fab.jpgС врачом из клиники Санкт-Петербурга Валя связалась к сожалению уже в тот момент, когда Ромочка был в коме. То есть о переезде тогда не могло идти речи!  Да и еще тонкость.. Перевестись из того же Хабаровска легче, нежели из Москвы, к тому же из клиники. которая позиционирует себя как клинику решающую такие проблемы! Но с момента первого разговора чувствовался не только высочайший профессионализм, но и неравнодушие врача!!! Ее интересовало все - результаты анализов, состояние ребят, фото показателей на мониторах и т.д. Разговоры с Валей она вела по несколько раз в день, очень часто звонила сама. Руководствуясь ее советами, Валя требовала от врачей каких-либо шагов в обследованиях и назначениях. Как только произошла трагедия с Ромочкой - врач без всяких просьб настояла на выделении места для Артемки в их клинике и выслала Вале приглашение для госпитализации. ОЧЕНЬ надеемся, что вся атмосфера, порядки в больнице помогут нам вытянуть малыша!!!

В связи с переводом Артемки в другой город перед нами встало множество организационных и финансовых вопросов. Ведь малыш пока интубирован и ему круглосуточно требуется ИВЛ. Тут на помощь нам пришел детский хоспис "Дом с маяком" и конкретно Лида Мониава. Они нашли для нас несколько организаций, которые могли организовать перевозку малыша реанимобилем в сопровождении детского реаниматолога. Кроме того, Лида подробно и долго беседовала с мамой, выясняя круг потребностей Темочки в аппаратуре, обслуживании, расходных материалах. Самые ближайшие нужды - это приобретение аппарата ИВЛ, маски и расходных материалов к ним. Как только врач скажет, какой именно аппарат больше всего подходит Темочке - фонд детского хосписа (ужасное словосочетание!!!) займется этим. Лида обговаривала с Валюшей запуск ролика на НТВ с просьбой о помощи Артемке. Пока о помощи в ближайших, ежедневных потребностях. Позже, когда речь будет идти вплотную об операции и потребуются еще бОльшие суммы - будем обращаться в Русфонд и снова на ТВ.
Lida-Moniava.jpgЛида Мониава помогла нам не только  организовать переезд Артемки с мамой в Санкт-Петербург, но и нашла человека, который полностью оплатил этот переезд. Теперь мы знакомы с еще одной необыкновенной женщиной - художницей Марией Елисеевой. В первый момент по переписке поняли о ней только то, что у нее 5 своих детей и несколько приемных.. И уже потом узнали, какую огромную общественную работу она ведет, как постоянно помогает детям из детских домов и интернатов, особенно деткам с особенностями в развитии, выпускникам интернатов... Если кто-то захочет - подробнее можно посмотреть вот здесь: http://mariaschildren.ru/ru/ У организованной ею общественной организации "Дети Марии" есть свой фонд "Пеликан". Но нам Мария помогла личными средствами.
402b3883a677059bf4674ddd249438ba.jpg
Трудные жизненные ситуации раскрывают людей с разных сторон. Вокруг нашей беды - МНОГО действительно хороших и добрых людей!!! СПАСИБО всем вместе и каждому в отдельности за моральную и материальную помощь, слова поддержки, тепло сердец! Это очень согревает и помогает держаться!

Наш малыш уже в Питере! 12 часовой переезд перенес хорошо, лучше чем мама. Теперь он в руках других врачей, в которых очень верим! Свободолюбивый настойчивый мальчик уже и на новом месте сумел сделать свою любимый фокус - экстубировался, выдернул трубочку аппарата.. новый наркоз.. интубация.. Но теперь поставили какую-то особую трубочку, с манжеткой, которую мальчику сложнее будут выдернуть. И общий настрой врачей таков, что как можно скорее, как только окончательно разрешится пневмония у Артемки, нужно переводить его на масочное дыхание. Хочется верить, что все получится хорошо и быстро и малыш с мамой вернутся домой!
28751825_372299916571304_1464686398870126592_n.jpg

----------

aichka (15.03.2018), Irina V (15.03.2018), laks_arina (15.03.2018), MarinaMi (15.03.2018), mila110153 (17.03.2018), MLV (30.03.2018), mochalova19 (17.03.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (15.03.2018), olga kh (15.03.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), Skania (15.03.2018), stranikira (18.03.2018), SVETLANA M. (16.03.2018), tatyna-12159 (16.03.2018), ttanya (16.03.2018), Valenta (20.03.2018), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), Victorya (15.03.2018), viculy (18.03.2018), Алешина Елена (16.03.2018), Анжела72 (16.03.2018), буссоница (15.03.2018), Валя Муза (15.05.2018), Екатерина Шваб (22.03.2018), Елабужанка (15.03.2018), Елена Эрнст (15.03.2018), Ильенко Елена (15.03.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (15.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (15.03.2018), лариса61 (16.03.2018), Ллорхен (15.03.2018), Марийка-Умница (16.03.2018), Марина Сухарева (20.03.2018), МарСух (21.05.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.04.2018), Наталья0405 (15.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (15.03.2018), татуся (16.03.2018), Тиса (23.03.2018), Шевячок (19.03.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Ирочка!!! Спасибо тебе, что рассказала, поделилась!!! Хорошие, добрые известия об Артемке! И как же здорово, что есть у нас такие замечательные ЛЮДИ!!
И ОСОБО чудесно, что ваша семья и эти люди встретились! СОШЛИСЬ ВСЕ НАШИ МОЛИТВЫ и ПРОСЬБЫ!!! И значит, у всех нас теперь появился не маленький лучик надежды, а такой уже мощный источник света!!
Дай Бог здоровья этим людям!
И дай Бог СИЛ Артемушке выдержать, выстоять!!!!

Ирочка!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

aichka (15.03.2018), laks_arina (15.03.2018), olga kh (15.03.2018), SVETLANA M. (16.03.2018), ttanya (16.03.2018), Vitolda (15.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (15.03.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, как я рада за вас. Добрых, отзывчевых людей очень много.  Приклоняемся перед ними.  Господь с вами рядом.

----------

Vitolda (15.03.2018)

----------


## гунька

> Хочется верить, что все получится хорошо и быстро и малыш с мамой вернутся домой!


ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!!!!!!!!! Так и будет! И спасибо хорошим людям! Все-таки их гораздо больше!
А я вот все думаю...что же у нас за государство такое, что гребаные депутаты(простите,но иначе не назову) сидят спят в Думе и по полмиллиона в месяц получают, а больным деткам собирают деньги добрые люди????????? Кто-то за вечер в ресторанах спускает годовую зарплату  учителя, а на лекарства детям денег нет.....да что же это такое???????

----------

aichka (15.03.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (15.03.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), SVETLANA M. (16.03.2018), ttanya (16.03.2018), Vitolda (15.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (15.03.2018)

----------


## aichka

Мысли роятся и стучат в голове, невозможно принять то, что случилось с Ромочкой - именно потому, что не судьба так распорядилась, а потому что какие-то козлы ничего не сделали для его спасения, а  сделали своим пофигизмом только ухудшение ситуации с детками- кучу сопутствующих вирусов, болезней, болячек, вплоть до операции и комы - которых не должно было быть -и это все от не профессионализма, от жестокости и равнодушия этих особей ( людьми - язык не поворачивается назвать), видимо,у этих нелюдей произошло полное выгорание - как человеческое, так и профессиональное... конечно, если бы в таком положении находились ИХ дети или внуки - все было бы иначе.... не слышишь чужую боль- уходи, к чертовой матери, из профессии... и я надеюсь, что Валя и её семья накажет этих зажравшихся московских "врачей", и, таким образом, вероятно, спасет других детей от этой страшной участи.. бедный Ромочка- какие глаза, какой взрослый взгляд пожившего исстрадавшегося человека... эта боль не уйдет никогда в этой семье.. но во имя Ромочки, во имя его памяти и во имя детей, которые волей судьбы, будут лежать в той клинике- нужно убрать этих сволочей от детей, как чуму...это преступники, которые почему-то даже Бога не боятся.
А Артемка теперь- как ни горько это говорить - такой страшной ценой, но обрел ангела- хранителя- своего братика, который как будто отдал ему свои силы и завещал жить!
Пусть так и будет! Живи, мальчик, назло этим врачам-уродам, живи ради мамочки, бабушек, всех тех, кто тебя так любит!
Мы все так прониклись Ириной бедой, что воспринимаем все события, как своё.. сердце разрывается от боли и от ужаса- как же они, бедные, все это пережили... невозможно представить.. силы вам,  терпения и веры- все будет с Темочкой хорошо! Ни секунды не сомневаюсь!

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (15.03.2018), Irina V (15.03.2018), mochalova19 (17.03.2018), SVETLANA M. (16.03.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (15.03.2018), tatyna-12159 (16.03.2018), ttanya (16.03.2018), Valenta (20.03.2018), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), Vitolda (15.03.2018), ~Марина~ (15.03.2018), буссоница (15.03.2018), Елабужанка (16.03.2018), Елена Эрнст (16.03.2018), Людмилая (15.03.2018), Наталья0405 (15.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (15.03.2018)

----------


## ~Марина~

Давно не заходила...
Только узнала о страшной вести...
Выражаем глубокое соболезнование всей вашей семье!
Пусть земля будет пухом ангелочку Ромочке. Царствие ему небесное.
Держитесь! Крепитесь! Продолжайте бороться за здоровье Тёмочки!

Теперь вы далеко от нелюдей... этих, якобы, врачей! Слава богу!
С ужасом читала об их отношении! И это в 21 веке творится!!! Уму непостижимо!
Но бог всё видит!

Скорейшего выздоровления Тёмочке, сил его маме и всей вашей семье!

----------

aichka (16.03.2018), mochalova19 (17.03.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), SVETLANA M. (16.03.2018), ttanya (16.03.2018), Valenta (20.03.2018), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), Vitolda (16.03.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, я просто помолчу, можно? Трудно что-то говорить(( Только вы все нам стали уже такими родными, что ваша боль "болит" и у нас( Но и Надежда - она ведь тоже живет во всех нас, а нас так много!.. Будет еще и на вашей улице праздник, и будет радовать Артемка вас своим звонким смехом и озорством (и за себя, и за Ромашечку...) Не получилось просто помолчать... Дай Бог вам!..

----------

aichka (16.03.2018), Vitolda (15.03.2018), Алешина Елена (16.03.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

_Как хорошо, что мир не без добрых людей! За ваши страдания Бог будет вам посылать ангелов в помощь! Все должно быть ХОРОШО!_

----------

Vitolda (15.03.2018)

----------


## Марийка-Умница

Спасибо, Ириша, что поделилась и рассказала о замечательных людях - неравнодушных, с огромными добрыми сердцами, реально помогающим Артемочке и вашей семье.
Читала и плакала, но слезы были не от отчаянья, а слезы благодарности мирским людям с ангельской душой. 
Слава Богу, что вы встретились с ними и надежда на выздоровление Артемия становится всё более реальной. 
мы все верим в это и искренне желаем выздоровления чудеснейшему малышу Артемочке!!!

----------

Vitolda (16.03.2018)

----------


## мила 35

Ирочка и Валюша!... как вы боретесь за вашего чудесного Артемушку! Низкий вам поклон!! Он ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО поправится, мы в это верим! Слава Богу, что вам попались такие замечательные врачи, теперь все будет хорошо, дорогие! А мы будем продолжать молиться за здоровье Артемушки!

----------

aichka (16.03.2018), Vitolda (16.03.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Ириша, я тоже в ШОКЕ ( это мягко сказано)........    Это очень страшно терять своих детей (27 лет назад я тоже потеряла сына). Просто в голове не укладывается, что в наше время....  и вот так загубить малыша. Не могу слёзы катятся ручьём, зато каждый день по телевизору светила нашей медицины госпожа Е.Малышева рассказывает, какая научно-техническая революция  произошла в нашей медицине, каких высот она достигла,  какие у нас доктора работают. А на деле большинство из них КОНОВАЛЫ И СВОЛОЧИ(простите меня, не сдержалась). Ирочка искренне хочется верить, что чёрная полоса у вас закончилось и теперь будет только всё у вас ХОРОШО! Скорейшего вам выздоровления!

----------

Vitolda (16.03.2018)

----------


## Светлана - Слоним

Чего не хватает нашим врачам? Да самого простого - милосердия! Ирина, а у вас ВСЁ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО! По другому и не должно быть...
*ХРАНИ ВАС ГОСПОДЬ!*

----------

Vitolda (16.03.2018)

----------


## Парина

Ирочка, ужасное испытание свалилось на вашу семью, держитесь, ведь Боженька видит, как вы боретесь, не сидите сложа руки, ищете всевозможные выходы, ну, не может всевышний оставить вас, я верю, что всё будет хорошо! Спасибо тебе, что делишься с нами, я полтора года назад не смогла, просто ушла в себя

----------

vils77 (19.03.2018), Vitolda (16.03.2018)

----------


## Светлана Игнатьева

Невозможно понять такое поведение врачей, если их так можно назвать. К сожалению, и в моей жизни встречались  такие врачи, бессердечные, равнодушные коновалы. Но, каждый раз убеждаюсь, что добрых и хороших людей гораздо больше. Дай Бог Вам здоровья, сил и терпения.

----------

Vitolda (16.03.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Спасибо тебе, что делишься с нами, я полтора года назад не смогла, просто ушла в себя


Ириша, очень хорошо тебя понимаю, у меня тоже поначалу было желание "лечь на дно" и не только о болезни мальчиков, но и даже об их рождении не рассказывать широкому кругу... Металась как лев в клетке, пыталась найти хоть что-то чем я смогу помочь малышам. И единственное, что в голову пришло - громко обратиться за помощью.
В ответ получила ТАКУЮ поддержку, люди приняли нашу беду близко к сердцу, что теперь уже естественным продолжением становятся мои рассказы..

Наш Артемка очень активно сопротивляется ограничению свободы. Он уже СТОЛЬКО раз самостоятельно экстубировался (выдергивал трубочку аппарата ИВЛ)!!! Интубация снова и снова - это снова и снова наркоз. Чтобы крепче зафиксировать ручки, не дать им возможности схватиться за трубочку, мальчика туго пеленают сверху, иногда приходится использовать не одну пеленку, потому что способный - освобождает ручки все равно.

BhIRBfLqc4w.jpg

Потом придумали фиксировать ручки к ножкам, так чтобы малыш мог ими шевелить, но в ограниченном диапазоне.

RYY3_OhJrIE.jpg

Но Темочка все равно находит возможность от трубочки освободиться! Иногда даже 2 раза в день. Каждая новая интубация - это общий наркоз. В Москве видели один выход - поставить ребенку трахеостому и в дальнейшем подключать аппарат ИВЛ к ней. Это, конечно, тоже вариант.. И если по другому никак - то и с ним пришлось бы смириться.. Но так - длиннее путь до основной операции, потому что сначала все таки нужно будет удалить трахеостому и все равно перейти на масочное дыхание.. А еще.. с трахеостомой ребенок не сможет разговаривать.. Просто физически - голос не звучит! Абсолютно тихий ребенок, даже плач беззвучный, как и с этой трубочкой, от которой Темочка старательно избавляется... 
В Москве, перед тем, как малыш снова поймал пневмонию, была попытка перевести его на дыхание в маске. Сильная струя кислорода раздражала мальчика, он активно ей сопротивлялся.. и в результате не держал нужный уровень соотношения кислорода-углекислого газа. Вот этот снимок Валюшка отправила в "Ассоциацию российских семей с синдромом Ундины" с усмешкой - вот как мой мальчик хитро стянул маску с носика на рот. В ответ получила недоумевающие вопросы других, уже опытных мам: "Почему пластырем заклеен клапан выдоха?" Именно из-за этого получалось слишком сильное давление струи. которое так мешало Артемке, к тому же выдыхаемому углекислому газу просто некуда было выходить и он вдыхался снова и снова. Еще один штрих к вопросу о профессионализме...

m08pezdXuPw.jpg

В клинике им. Алмазова в Санкт-Петербурге считают, что на 90% малыш справится с дыханием через маску! И мучить его бесконечными интубациями не стали. Вот уже вторую ночь, а соответственно и день - мальчик спит в маске. Показатели на мониторах - хорошие. Выглядит страшновато... не представляю, как смогла бы сама заснуть в ремнях на голове, лице.. Зато все это - только сверху!!! Внутри сейчас нет никаких трубочек. 

dlZ42P7r-xM.jpg

Хочется верить, что шага назад уже не будет! Только вперед, к жизни, в которой Артемка сможет тащить в рот игрушки, сидеть, ползать и мурлыкать на своем младенческом языке.. И расти до операции!!!!

----------

aichka (17.03.2018), EVGESKA (17.03.2018), faina (18.03.2018), Irina V (17.03.2018), laks_arina (19.03.2018), lenik (19.03.2018), MarinaMi (17.03.2018), MLV (30.03.2018), mochalova19 (17.03.2018), nezabudka-8s (17.03.2018), NikTanechka (23.03.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), solnet (02.04.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (17.03.2018), ttanya (17.03.2018), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), viculy (18.03.2018), vils77 (19.03.2018), Алена43 (20.03.2018), Алешина Елена (17.03.2018), Варшава (18.03.2018), гунька (19.03.2018), Екатерина Шваб (22.03.2018), Елабужанка (19.03.2018), Елена М (17.03.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (17.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (23.03.2018), ИяНаталия (19.03.2018), лариса61 (18.03.2018), Марийка-Умница (23.03.2018), Марина Сухарева (20.03.2018), Наталья0405 (17.03.2018), Парина (19.03.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Еще один штрих к вопросу о профессионализме...


Ирочка, уже не первый раз пришла в голову мысль - "они то ли специально так делали......." Изуверы какие-то!!!
Ну если у трубочки есть дырочки - разве не возникало вопроса "а зачем? для чего?"!!!!!!!!!!!!
А когда они сами дышат - они воздух что? не выдыхают??? У меня слов нет!!! Судить надо таких фашистов!

А Артемушка-то МОЛОДЕЦ! БОЛЬШОЙ МОЛОДЕЦ! Хоть и шалун!!!  :Tender:

----------

aichka (17.03.2018), lenik (19.03.2018), mochalova19 (17.03.2018), ttanya (17.03.2018), Vitolda (17.03.2018), Парина (25.03.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Хочется верить, что шага назад уже не будет! Только вперед, к жизни, в которой Артемка сможет тащить в рот игрушки, сидеть, ползать и мурлыкать на своем младенческом языке.. И расти до операции!!!!


Так и будет! Мы все в это верим!

----------

lenik (19.03.2018), Vitolda (18.03.2018), Парина (25.03.2018)

----------


## zaruzi

Сил, терпения и здоровья всей Вашей семье!

----------

lenik (19.03.2018), Vitolda (19.03.2018), Парина (25.03.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, спасибо тебе за такую подробную информацию... А ты уже, поневоле, столько всего знаешь!.. Так профессионально всеми этими терминами, непонятными нам, пользуешься. Как хоть ты, милая, на работе? Как все это совмещать? Мне кажется, все мысли в одну сторону направлены. А может, наоборот, спасает каким-то образом переключение на "садичных" детей? И как твое собственное здоровье, Ирочка? Хорошо, что Темочка попал в другие руки, будем верить, что крепкие и надежные, а самое главное, в руки профессионалов.

----------

lenik (19.03.2018), ttanya (18.03.2018), Vitolda (19.03.2018), Елена Эрнст (19.03.2018), Парина (25.03.2018)

----------


## гунька

> Чего не хватает нашим врачам? Да самого простого - милосердия!


Нет, Свет, все это от БЕЗНАКАЗАННОСТИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
А Темочке-ЗДОРОВЬЯ! А бабушке и маме с папой-веры, надежды и терпения!

----------

lenik (19.03.2018), NikTanechka (23.03.2018), Vitolda (19.03.2018), Елена Эрнст (19.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (23.03.2018), Парина (25.03.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

> Хочется верить, что шага назад уже не будет! Только вперед, к жизни


Конечно, Иришечка, только вперёд. Верю и надеюсь!!! Дай Бог!!!

----------

lenik (19.03.2018), Vitolda (19.03.2018), Парина (25.03.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Как хоть ты, милая, на работе? Как все это совмещать? Мне кажется, все мысли в одну сторону направлены. А может, наоборот, спасает каким-то образом переключение на "садичных" детей? И как твое собственное здоровье, Ирочка?


А в данный момент никак и не совмещаю... Через несколько дней после похорон свалилась с высоченной температурой и сильнейшем кашлем.. Приехала домой и вызвала врача. Редко больничным пользуюсь, но сейчас тот случай, что без него никак... И улучшений пока нет, разве что температура до 37,5 спустилась.  

А в Питер в гости к Темочке и его маме на выходные приезжал папа.

29090026_1047714738710460_1098777506195963904_n.jpg 28763451_610342512645414_2474193280401670144_n.jpg
На первой фотографии малыш в Питере. Может быть кто-то заметил, что на нем уже третий вариант шапочки, к которой маска крепится. Врачи подбирают удобную для малыша. А щечки уже здорово натерли ремешки!!! Потому марлечка с лекарством подложена. Мальчику больно и неудобно, капризничает больше... Но на папу смотрит внимательно и влюбленно!!!
Вторая фотография архивная, еще из московской больницы.. Верим, что ТАКАЯ любовь должна Артемке сил придать!

Вот что мама Валя пишет на страничке мальчиков в Инстаграмме:

_Поднакопили мы с Темушкой за выходные тепла душевного, которого нам папочка любимый наш привез сполна. Хотя нет, я лично не насытилась, хочу еще❣️ А щеки целовательные вот этих двух любимых мужчин - самый действенный антидепрессант. Правда Темыча пока не нацелуешься.. Низя
И СПАСИБО всем и каждому, кто поддерживает нас морально и финансово! Как же дороги нам ваши пожелания! Каждое ваше слово от сердца к сердцу! Обнимаем_

----------

aichka (20.03.2018), EVGESKA (20.03.2018), Irina V (19.03.2018), laks_arina (20.03.2018), lenik (19.03.2018), mara400 (20.03.2018), MarinaMi (19.03.2018), mila110153 (20.03.2018), MLV (30.03.2018), mochalova19 (20.03.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.03.2018), NikTanechka (23.03.2018), olga kh (19.03.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), stranikira (25.03.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (19.03.2018), tatyna-12159 (24.03.2018), ttanya (20.03.2018), Valenta (20.03.2018), Valesy (01.04.2018), varvara7371 (20.03.2018), viculy (20.03.2018), vils77 (29.03.2018), Алешина Елена (26.03.2018), буссоница (20.03.2018), Варшава (22.03.2018), говорушка (21.03.2018), гунька (20.03.2018), Екатерина Шваб (22.03.2018), Елена М (25.03.2018), Елена Эрнст (24.03.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (19.03.2018), ИяНаталия (29.03.2018), Курица (19.03.2018), лариса61 (25.03.2018), Людмилая (19.03.2018), Марийка-Умница (23.03.2018), МарСух (21.05.2018), мила 35 (21.03.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.04.2018), Наталья0405 (19.03.2018), нонна (25.03.2018), опал1 (02.04.2018), Парина (19.03.2018), Раиса2001 (24.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (29.03.2018), татуся (19.03.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Поправляйся, Ирочка! Тебе силы тоже, ох, как нужны!!! Береги себя, дорогая!!! Рада за твоих деток, что встретились, что вместе смогли побыть) Да, взгляд влюбленный в папу очень хорошо виден!!! И так внимательно смотрит Артемка! Расти, малыш, и чувствуй, как ты дорог, как ты любим, как ты нужен всем! Поэтому - не расслабляться, держаться, поправляться!!! Здоровья стойкой твоей доченьке, Ириша! Дай Бог вам всем здоровья и терпения!!! Все получится!!!

----------

aichka (20.03.2018), laks_arina (20.03.2018), lenik (23.03.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), NikTanechka (23.03.2018), ttanya (20.03.2018), Valenta (20.03.2018), Valesy (01.04.2018), Vitolda (20.03.2018), говорушка (21.03.2018), Ирина-Ирен (23.03.2018), Наталья0405 (21.03.2018), Парина (25.03.2018), Тиса (23.03.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Проживание горя - тяжелый и длительный процесс...  Душа работает напряженно и непрестанно... Смириться сложно... И вообще - возможно ли??? 
Но нужно отпустить!!!

----------

aichka (24.03.2018), ivano (29.03.2018), lenik (26.03.2018), mara400 (26.03.2018), MarinaMi (25.03.2018), MLV (30.03.2018), mochalova19 (24.03.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (24.03.2018), NikTanechka (29.03.2018), stranikira (25.03.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (24.03.2018), ttanya (24.03.2018), Valesy (01.04.2018), Алена43 (24.03.2018), говорушка (25.03.2018), гунька (24.03.2018), лариса61 (25.03.2018), Марина Сухарева (26.03.2018), МарСух (21.05.2018), мила 35 (26.03.2018), Наталья0405 (24.03.2018), Парина (25.03.2018), Раиса2001 (24.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (24.03.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, в минуты глубокого, настоящего горя, душа мудреет, пытается найти причинно-следственные связи, горе делает человека молчаливее и тише...  горе делает человека философом.. выбор этой песни не случаен... это попытка примириться с собой, с непонятным и неизбежным в жизни... 

Я обрыдалась, смотря этот фильм.. не имею права сыпать соль на рану, но так понятно, что все картины с ромашками ( Ромашкой) -это чтение между строк- о нём..  и последний кадр- эта маленькая ромашка все равно прорастает сквозь сухую землю...обрыдалась..

Мудрая, философская,бьющая в самое сердце песня - и в твоем фильме нет ни одного случайного, проходящего кадра, каждый равноценен  замечательным строкам и музыке Ермолова...

Спасибо, Ирочка, что ты прорастаешь сквозь боль, как эта ромашка..и несешь нам красоту, без тебя мы не услышали бы эту изумительную песню, и не увидели её твоими глазами... спасибо!

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (24.03.2018), lenik (26.03.2018), MarinaMi (25.03.2018), mochalova19 (24.03.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (24.03.2018), NikTanechka (29.03.2018), olga kh (24.03.2018), tatyna-12159 (24.03.2018), ttanya (24.03.2018), Valesy (01.04.2018), Vitolda (24.03.2018), Елена Эрнст (24.03.2018), лариса61 (25.03.2018), МарСух (21.05.2018), Парина (25.03.2018), Раиса2001 (24.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (24.03.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

> Смириться сложно... И вообще - возможно ли??? 
> Но нужно отпустить!!!


Ирочка, как пронзительно... крепись, милая...

----------

lenik (26.03.2018), ttanya (01.04.2018), Vitolda (24.03.2018), говорушка (25.03.2018), лариса61 (25.03.2018), Парина (25.03.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

Ирочка, милая, спасибо, что делишься с нами. Это важно для нас - быть рядом, ощущать пронзительность этих глубоких чувств, плакать, очищая наши души... Конечно, боль останется глубоко, но старайся выпускать её потихоньку. Обнимаю тебя.

----------

aichka (25.03.2018), lenik (26.03.2018), olga kh (25.03.2018), ttanya (01.04.2018), Vitolda (25.03.2018), мила 35 (26.03.2018), Парина (25.03.2018)

----------


## нонна

Ирочка, хочу поддержать Ваш дух тем, что у Бога всё возможно! Может Вам ужа встречалась эта новость, но я её только что прочла и подумала о Вас. Не отчаивайтесь!" Всякое дыхание да хвалит Господа!"

В СОЧИ СТАЯ ДЕЛЬФИНОВ ВЕРНУЛА ЛЮДЯМ ИКОНУ БОГОРОДИЦЫ «ЗНАМЕНИЕ». СМИ сообщили о чуде, произошедшем с военным ветераном группы Альфа в Сочи. 

Мужчина предпочел не называть свое имя прессе, но рассказал, как он вместе с женой любовался морскими просторами майским днем 2017 года. 

Внезапно его внимание привлекла стая дельфинов, которая находилась рядом с берегом и дружно пыталась вытолкать из воды какой-то тяжелый предмет. Когда им удалось это сделать, умные животные немедленно уплыли отсюда прочь. 

Свидетель события решил рассмотреть неожиданный подарок морских обитателей, заросший тиной, но когда он его очистил, то был в шоке вместе со своей половинкой. 

На человека смотрели глаза Божьей Матери со старинной иконы. 

Как святыня могла оказаться на морском дне – никто не знает, а еще ученые не могут понять, почему дельфины осознали, что ее необходимо срочно доставить на берег и отдать людям. 

В данный момент найденная икона Богородицы находится в Москве. Там, после реставрации ее передадут патриарху всея Руси Кириллу.

----------

MLV (30.03.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), Nich Tanya (26.03.2018), NikTanechka (29.03.2018), olga kh (25.03.2018), stranikira (29.03.2018), ttanya (01.04.2018), Valesy (01.04.2018), Vitolda (25.03.2018), Алешина Елена (26.03.2018), Виноград (11.04.2018), лариса61 (25.03.2018), мила 35 (26.03.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.04.2018), Парина (25.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (26.03.2018), Харитоша (29.03.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Ирочка, какой вы глубокий ЧЕЛОВЕК! Выздоравливайте, молюсь за вас! А слёзы душат.....

----------

aichka (25.03.2018), lenik (26.03.2018), Vitolda (25.03.2018), мила 35 (26.03.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Сегодня хочется хорошими новостями поделиться!*

Артемку перевели из реанимации, где он, в разных больницах,  был с 13 января, в обычное отделение больницы, в палату к маме! Оба подпитывают друг друга своей любовью!!! 
Малыш, которому наконец то не фиксируют руки, с удовольствием тянет их в рот, хватается за все подряд, берет в ручку погремушку и размахивает ей, перекладывает игрушку из руки в руку. И даже начал переворачиваться. Сначала с боку на бок, а теперь уже и на животик! 
В ближайшие дни должны привести аппарат для нашего мальчика, с которым он будет жить дома.
*СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ЗА ПОМОЩЬ И ПОДДЕРЖКУ!!!*

4I64BIBt4zk.jpg iBHruHlWQho.jpg q-YU5DWYSYs.jpg vqExqvqseZM.jpg U96bjXEY_WM.jpg

----------

aichka (28.03.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (29.03.2018), EVGESKA (29.03.2018), galy-a (12.04.2018), Irina V (28.03.2018), ivano (29.03.2018), lenik (28.03.2018), mara400 (29.03.2018), mila110153 (31.03.2018), MLV (30.03.2018), mochalova19 (30.03.2018), Muzira (23.10.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (28.03.2018), NikTanechka (29.03.2018), olga kh (28.03.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), sima (28.03.2018), stranikira (29.03.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (28.03.2018), tatyna-12159 (02.04.2018), ttanya (01.04.2018), Valenta (04.04.2018), Valesy (01.04.2018), vils77 (29.03.2018), Алена43 (29.03.2018), буссоница (28.03.2018), Виноград (11.04.2018), говорушка (29.03.2018), гунька (30.03.2018), Екатерина Шваб (02.04.2018), Елена Эрнст (29.03.2018), Ильенко Елена (29.03.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (28.03.2018), Курица (28.03.2018), лариса61 (29.03.2018), мадам (28.03.2018), Марина Сухарева (30.03.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.04.2018), Наталья0405 (28.03.2018), опал1 (02.04.2018), Парина (28.03.2018), Раиса2001 (29.03.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (29.03.2018), Татиана 65 (28.03.2018), татуся (28.03.2018), Харитоша (29.03.2018), Шевячок (31.03.2018), эллона (31.03.2018)

----------


## Парина

> Артемку перевели из реанимации


Ириша, как же я за вас рада, Господи, услышал нас!!! Какие же глазёнки смышлёные у Артёмки! 



> В ближайшие дни должны привести аппарат для нашего мальчика, с которым он будет жить дома.


Ириша, пусть всё благополучно будет, очень надеемся все мы!

----------

olga kh (28.03.2018), ttanya (01.04.2018), Valenta (04.04.2018), Vitolda (28.03.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, от всей души, рада за вас. Артемка, такой очаровашка. Такое наслаждение испытываешь от улыбки малыша, от его чистого взгляда. Счастья вам!!!! *

----------

olga kh (28.03.2018), ttanya (01.04.2018), Vitolda (28.03.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Слава, слава Богу, Иришечка!!! Наконец-то добрые вести! Должны же они были появиться! Славный мальчик, улыбчивый такой - расти, малыш Темочка, крепни и поправляйся, хороший!!! За тебя столько"теть"))) переживают (и дядь, думаю, тоже)) Здоровья, здоровья, здоровья вам всем!!!

----------

ttanya (01.04.2018), Valenta (04.04.2018), Vitolda (28.03.2018)

----------


## lenik

Ирочка! От всей души рада за вас!!! Здоровья, здоровья, здоровья!!! У вас всё будет хорошо, потому что по-другому быть не может. Темочка- такой замечательный мальчик, такие глазки умные, понимает всё- всё. Мамочке, папочке и бабушке терпения и здоровья!

----------

olga kh (29.03.2018), Vitolda (29.03.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> Сегодня хочется хорошими новостями поделиться!


Как здорово! Читала и радовалась за Артемку! На фото смотреть без улыбки нельзя! Пусть все будет ХОРОШО у вашего солнышка!

----------

ttanya (01.04.2018), Vitolda (29.03.2018)

----------


## татуся

Ириша,какие хорошие новости!!!
Артемка такой радостный и счастливый!!!
Как прекрасно!!!
Дай бог только хороших новостей!!!

----------

Vitolda (29.03.2018)

----------


## lenok_64

Пусть все будет ХОРОШО! Артемушка, выздоравливай!

----------

Vitolda (29.03.2018)

----------


## ivano

Слава Богу!!!!
Выздоравливайте!!

----------

Vitolda (29.03.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

Слава Богу! Как хорошо! Расти, Тёмка, и обязательно БУДЬ ЗДОРОВ! По глазёнкам видно, что ты уже смышлёный непоседа и озорник, и это замечательно.

----------

olga kh (29.03.2018), Vitolda (29.03.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Милая Ириша, поздравляю вас, очень рада! Пусть всегда будут только хорошие новости, а Тёмушка ваш-солнечный ребёнок, растите и поправляйтесь!

----------

lenik (30.03.2018), olga kh (29.03.2018), Vitolda (29.03.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> [SIZE=3][COLOR="#800080"]*Сегодня хочется хорошими новостями поделиться!*
> 
> [CENTER]4I64BIBt4zk.jpg


Ирочка!!! Какой же Артемушка славный!! Какой он МОЛОДЕЦ!!! 
АРТЕМУШКА-А-А-А-А!!!!! ДЫШИ!!!!!! СМЕЙСЯ!!!! РАСТИ!!!! ЖИВИ!!!!!!!!ЖИВИ НАШ СЛАВНЫЙ МАЛЫШ!!!!!

----------

lenik (30.03.2018), olga kh (29.03.2018), Vitolda (29.03.2018)

----------


## aichka

Дай Бог здоровья малышу! И счастья осознавать это здоровье маме, папе, и всем бабушкам, дедушкам!
Наконец-то судьба повернулась лицом к Артёмке!
Дай Бог, чтобы так теперь было всегда!
Красивый, умненький, веселый, подвижный мальчуган! Счастья тебе!
И скорейшего возвращения домой!

----------

lenik (30.03.2018), olga kh (29.03.2018), ttanya (01.04.2018), Vitolda (29.03.2018)

----------


## Алена43

> хочется хорошими новостями поделиться!


Ирочка, очень рада за вашего Артёмушку! Пусть все плохое уже останется позади, а впереди будет только светлая полоса! Скорейшего выздоровления вашему лапушке!!!

----------

lenik (30.03.2018), Vitolda (30.03.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

Ирина, спасибо за такую радостную новость!!! Пусть все горести останутся в прошлом, а впереди будут только радостные мгновения! Артёмка -счастливый, жизнерадостный, очаровательный карапуз. Здоровья,здоровья и ещё раз здоровья ему!

----------

lenik (30.03.2018), ttanya (01.04.2018), Vitolda (30.03.2018)

----------


## MLV

Ирина, искренне рада и за Артёмку и за маму, и за бабушку. Здоровья. Душевных сил. Молюсь и радуюсь за вас .

----------

lenik (30.03.2018), ttanya (01.04.2018), Vitolda (30.03.2018)

----------


## Лорис

Очень хорошая новость. Пусть Артёмка выздоравливает.

----------

lenik (30.03.2018), Vitolda (30.03.2018)

----------


## эллона

Ирочка, очень рада за Артемочку и всю вашу семью,теперь обязательно все будет хорошо и Артемка пойдет на поправку и в скором времени будет уже дома.Всем вам крепкого здоровья и всего самого доброго.

----------

Vitolda (31.03.2018)

----------


## laratet

> шага назад уже не будет!


Так и будет!!! Мы все в это верим!!! Терпения и здоровья всей Вашей семье!

----------

Vitolda (31.03.2018)

----------


## Tata74

> Сегодня хочется хорошими новостями поделиться!


 Спасибо, Ирина, что делитесь с нами своими переживаниями и радостями. Здоровья Тёмушке и душевных сил всем, кто рядом с ним.

----------

Vitolda (01.04.2018)

----------


## Парина

Иришка, в Вербное воскресенье хочу пожелать, чтоб вместе с освященной вербой в ваш дом вошли благодать, достаток и радость, 
 Артёмке скорейшего выздоровления!!! Пусть Господь хранит ваш дом и дарует здоровье всем его жителям.

----------

ttanya (01.04.2018), Vitolda (01.04.2018)

----------


## ttanya

> Артемку перевели из реанимации, где он, в разных больницах,  был с 13 января, в обычное отделение больницы, в палату к маме! Оба подпитывают друг друга своей любовью!!!


Ирочка! Дорогая! Какие хорошие новости. Господи! Спасибо большое тебе, что услышал все молитвы и просьбы о Темочке. Славный малыш. Такие глазки смышленые!  Вот оно, ни с чем несравнимое счастье!!!

----------

Vitolda (01.04.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

В минувшие выходные в гости к Артемке и, конечно же, его маме приезжал папа. Его приезд был вдвойне радостен еще и потому, что приехал он не с пустыми руками, а привез дыхательный аппарат для Артемки. Мне ТАК нравится, как написала об этом событии моя дочка на страничке в Инстаграме, что и здесь, с ее согласия, хочу этот пост повторить! Тем более, что он непосредственно касается ВАС!!!!!!!! 

*Аппарат для полетов во сне.*
_Признавайтесь, вы хоть раз летали во сне? Вот так, чтобы прям как птица парить, затаив дыхание от восторга? Наш папа-муж утверждает, что до сих пор по ночам совершает межгалактические полеты. А я вот только по крышам высоток прыгала в детстве во сне. Но то непередаваемое чувство легкости и свободы помню до сих пор.
Как-то раз, глядя на нашего маленького космонавта, обвешанного многочисленными датчиками и окруженного мониторами и инфузоматами, словно приборами космического корабля, я поняла - наш малыш однозначно летает во сне!!! Вот только для полетов ему нужен аппарат. Не космический, правда, а ИВЛ. Однако эта зависимость не делает его полет менее свободным и восхитительным.

И только БЛАГОДАРЯ ВАМ мечта выписаться домой с собственным летательно-дышательным аппаратом в скором времени станет реальностью!
С вашей помощью нам удалось собрать сумму, необходимую для приобретения аппарата нИВЛ и некоторых расходных материалов для его использования!!! Несмотря на все сложности и риски оборудование доставлено в Россию. И вот уже 3 ночь ритм Теминого сопения задает его собственный аппарат!

Мое материнское сердце переполнено любовью! И я сожалею лишь о том, что не могу поблагодарить всех вас лично... Но знайте, что вклад КАЖДОГО из вас неоценим для нашей семьи!

P.S. Дома Теме потребуется даже 2 портативных аппарата. Иначе, в случае внезапной поломки одного, без запасного Темик сможет "улететь" только обратно в реанимацию.. 
Вопрос его приобретения в данный момент решается. Но об том уже в другой раз.
_

29095669_2173476652881937_2692521620701970432_n.jpg IMG_1324.JPG
Пока Артемка в больнице и за его дыханием следит множество мониторов и мама не отрывается на домашние дела, без которых никак нельзя в обычной жизни - днем он иногда может спать без аппарата. Как на второй фотографии. Дома же рисковать не будем, только с ним.

Но как же малыш радуется жизни без интубационной трубки!!! Очень активный и веселый! Как мама выражается - домой впереди паровоза побежит! Очень рад и маме и папе! И, похоже, скоро порадует всех первым зубом - ручку изо рта не вытаскивает, трет и чешет нижнюю десну! Ну и радуется, что руки, наконец, на свободе, не привязаны!!!

i4csTt-Enro.jpg 21783a21-9966-4b23-b323-97898dbe2c09.jpg 89c9c473-f003-4653-bbdb-9225287261a5.jpg 023d25a8-7859-4bc4-85d4-c26772fe13d9.jpg

Да еще и сравнивает -  что там у него во рту и у мамы? И почему у него такого же пока нет?

J1X8Eq3GOs8.jpg
Теперь с нетерпением ждем, когда решится вопрос со вторым аппаратом и когда врачи назовут день выписки.

----------

aichka (02.04.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (02.04.2018), galy-a (04.04.2018), Irina Sirin (26.04.2018), Irina V (03.04.2018), laks_arina (02.04.2018), lenik (03.04.2018), MarinaMi (03.04.2018), mila110153 (04.04.2018), MLV (04.04.2018), mochalova19 (03.04.2018), Natali-S (27.05.2018), nezabudka-8s (02.04.2018), Nich Tanya (03.04.2018), NikTanechka (06.04.2018), olga kh (02.04.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), sima (03.04.2018), solnet (03.04.2018), stranikira (04.04.2018), Tata74 (03.04.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (02.04.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.04.2018), tatyna-12159 (02.04.2018), ttanya (02.04.2018), Valenta (04.04.2018), Valesy (03.04.2018), varvara7371 (10.04.2018), viculy (04.04.2018), Ада (03.04.2018), Алешина Елена (12.04.2018), буссоница (02.04.2018), Валя Муза (15.05.2018), Варшава (04.04.2018), гунька (04.04.2018), Елабужанка (06.04.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (02.04.2018), Ирина-Ирен (03.04.2018), Курица (05.04.2018), Ладога (13.04.2018), лариса61 (03.04.2018), Марина Сухарева (03.04.2018), мила 35 (03.04.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (21.05.2018), Наталья0405 (03.04.2018), Озма (03.04.2018), Ольга Сара (02.04.2018), Раиса2001 (02.04.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (05.04.2018), Татиана 65 (02.04.2018), татуся (03.04.2018), Шевячок (07.04.2018), ЭМПАТИЯ (02.04.2018)

----------


## yu-k-a

> Дома Теме потребуется даже 2 портативных аппарата.


Ирина, а расходники же тоже есть к этим аппаратам и их нужно менять. Значит это еще статья расходов?
По возможности будем помогать всем миром! Какое счастье видеть эту улыбку и радость в глазах родителей! Много-много счастья их ждет впереди!!! 
Спасибо за то, что держите нас в курсе

----------

lenik (05.04.2018), olga kh (04.04.2018), Vitolda (03.04.2018), гунька (04.04.2018)

----------


## лариса61

ЗДОРОВО, Ирочка! Улыбка не сходит с лица, глядя на вашего "космонавта". Спасибо вам за такие чудесные фотографии, растите и всё будет у Тёмочки только ХОРОШО!!!!!!

----------

lenik (05.04.2018), Vitolda (03.04.2018), гунька (04.04.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Ирочка! Ну как же приятны твои сообщения! Как приятно смотреть эти милые фотографии. Ведь вся ваша семья стала для очень многих примером! Примером любви и мужества стойкости!!! ВЫ - МОЛОДЦЫ!!! ВСЕ БУДЕТ ХОРОШО!!!!!

----------

lenik (05.04.2018), Vitolda (03.04.2018), гунька (04.04.2018)

----------


## Ада

Ирина, ну какое же счастье улыбающийся малыш, мама и папа! Пусть так будет ВСЕГДА! Господи, помоги вам!

----------

lenik (05.04.2018), Vitolda (04.04.2018), гунька (04.04.2018)

----------


## Курица

Нет-нет, да и загляну в темку - узнать новости про малыша, который запал в душу с момента, когда узнала о его борьбе за жизнь в этом Прекрасном и Яростном мире.
Сегодня -после просмотра фото и анализа прочитанного- сердце бьётся где-то в горле и сквозь слёзы радости плохо вижу клаву.
Господи, помоги ему и его самоотверженным близким!
Пусть будет Чудо!
Живи, малыш!
Твоя мама-герой!
И ещё  у тебя сильный Ангел-Хранитель.
Пусть так будет всегда.

С уважением, бабушка Насти и маленького Тима, в миру -Курочка)

----------

aichka (04.04.2018), lenik (05.04.2018), olga kh (04.04.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), ttanya (15.04.2018), Valenta (04.04.2018), Vitolda (04.04.2018), гунька (04.04.2018), Марина Сухарева (05.04.2018)

----------


## MLV

Ирина, очень рада за Артёмку, а ещё хочу сказать, какая мужественная у тебя дочь. Сколько она смогла перенести, как борется за своего ребёнка. Дай Бог, всё будет хорошо и все вы будете вместе растить малыша.

----------

lenik (05.04.2018), olga kh (04.04.2018), Vitolda (04.04.2018), говорушка (05.04.2018), Марина Сухарева (05.04.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня Артемке полгода!!! Неизбежно думается в этот  день о Ромочке.. Но все равно - день радостный!!! А еще радостнее то, что уже завтра вечером маленький человечек будет дома!!!! Ровно три месяца, после того, как был поставлен диагноз, малыш провел в больницах! И как бы не хотелось больше туда попадать!!!

Артемке никогда не быть совсем обычным ребенком. В ближайшее время спать ему предстоит в маске, подключенной к дыхательному аппарату. Ему подрастать,  взрослым, что рядом с малышом - собирать деньги на операцию. После операции дыхание во сне будет зависеть от электродов, вживленных в организм, закрепленных на нервах, ведущих к диафрагме, и опять таки аппарата. Но уже другого,  размером примерно с сотовый телефон, которые на время сна закрепляется на теле и подсоединяется к электродам. Но все же это жизнь, приближенная полноценной! И дай Бог ему не встретиться больше с равнодушием и преступной халатностью врачей!

30076722_162456107772397_7047611118746861568_n.jpg 29739479_1230720340363950_2058514452730347520_n.jpg nouJMcgtjpk.jpg
На двух фотографиях голову малыша "украшает" катетер для капельниц. Теперь же уже который курс антибиотиков закончен и Артемка - как на последнем фото - без лишних аксессуаров.

----------

aichka (12.04.2018), galy-a (12.04.2018), Irina Sirin (26.04.2018), Irina V (12.04.2018), lenik (16.04.2018), mara400 (22.04.2018), MarinaMi (13.04.2018), mila110153 (15.04.2018), mochalova19 (12.04.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (12.04.2018), olga kh (12.04.2018), SeverynkaIrina (17.04.2018), stranikira (17.04.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (13.04.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.04.2018), tatyna-12159 (15.04.2018), ttanya (15.04.2018), Valenta (14.04.2018), Valesy (19.04.2018), viculy (12.04.2018), Алешина Елена (12.04.2018), буссоница (12.04.2018), Валя Муза (15.05.2018), Варшава (17.04.2018), гунька (13.04.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (16.04.2018), Курица (12.04.2018), Ладога (13.04.2018), лариса61 (19.04.2018), Марина Сухарева (16.04.2018), мила 35 (22.04.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (21.05.2018), Наталья0405 (14.04.2018), Ольга Сара (12.04.2018), Раиса2001 (12.04.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (12.04.2018), Татиана 65 (19.04.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

Ирина, слава Богу! Такая радостная новость! Дома и стены помогают... А Артёмка подрос. Такой всё понимающий светлый человечек! Очень надеюсь, что после перенесённых страданий и предстоящей операции и малышу, и любящим его взрослым, станет полегче. Одна улыбка этого красавчика чего стоит! Терпения, мужества и побольше радостных мгновений!

----------

lenik (16.04.2018), olga kh (12.04.2018), Vitolda (12.04.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ну, ЗДРАВСТВУЙ, дружочек-полугодовасик!)) Совсем большой! Как грибочек, славный такой, крепенький! Не знал бы всего - и не подумал бы даже, что столько пришлось пережить( Но пусть все-все самое((( осталось позади. Расти, Артемушка, за себя и за братика, а он, Ромашечкин, пусть Ангелом-хранителем твоим будет! Ириша, поздравляю всех вас с событием! И - скорейшего, просто по-сказочному - возвращения домой!!! Пусть, наконец, и мама Валюша спокойно вздохнет - дома и стены помогают) А главное, все родные рядом! Здоровья всем!!!

----------

lenik (16.04.2018), MarinaMi (13.04.2018), Natali-S (13.04.2018), ttanya (15.04.2018), Valesy (19.04.2018), Vitolda (12.04.2018)

----------


## MLV

Ирина, как здорово, что Артёмка вернётся домой. Будете все вместе. Как это важно для всех вас. Поздравляю вас с маленькой годовщиной. Самое главное пусть будет здоров.

----------

lenik (16.04.2018), Vitolda (13.04.2018)

----------


## Ладога

*Ирина! Здоровья Вашему малышу и радости!* :Aga:

----------

lenik (16.04.2018), Vitolda (13.04.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> [SIZE=5]Сегодня Артемке полгода!!! ...]


Ирочка, как же приятно читать, узнавать об Артемушке! Как светло и радостно на душе становится!

Артемушка! Ты для всех нас ВНУЧОК ФОРУМА! А для кого-то и СЫНОК!  :Yes4: 
Расти наша звездочка! Расти! ЖИВИ!!!! Полной и счастливой жизнью!!!!!!

----------

lenik (16.04.2018), olga kh (13.04.2018), Valesy (19.04.2018), Vitolda (13.04.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, какие добрые вести. Артемка - красавчик, маленькая улыбашка. Пусть Ангел хранитель всегда будет за его спиной. Счастья вам!!!

----------

lenik (16.04.2018), ttanya (15.04.2018), Vitolda (13.04.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Поздним вечером в минувшую пятницу Артемка приехал домой из больницы!!! Дочка моя пишет так в Инстаграмме:

_Это просто счастье - ПУТЬ ДОМОЙ!
Хочу рассказать о нашей поездке. 
Ох, это было целое приключение!
День выписки оказался настолько насыщенным, что по традиции к поезду мы прибежали практически впритык.
Тема, сам того не подозревая, спас ситуацию. Он так сладко уснул в такси, что заставил напуганного аппаратом водителя сильнее жать на педаль газа и искать кратчайший путь до вокзала. Практически как в одноименном фильме.
В спец.купе ♿️ Артем ехал в сопровождении 2х врачей в роли папы и мамы. И вел себя настолько спокойно, что о наличии в вагоне маленького пассажира  можно было догадаться только по звукам детских песен, распеваемых довольными родителями!
Итог нашего путешествия - аппарат проверку 3мя видами транспорта, включая Темкин одноместный, прошел + ребенок у нас чудо => мы мобильны, несмотря на некоторое отягощение специфическими девайсами. Ура!_

 30603002_210953009494516_7546125082280591360_n.jpg 30078849_2079727962298470_112078966885449728_n.jpg
Наконец то малыш дома!!!!!!!!!!! И снова цитирую свою дочку:


_МЫ ДОМА!
Да-да-даааа!!! Мечты становятся реальностью, теперь мы точно знаем!
Спустя 3 месяца мы с Темочкой снова дома и нет слов, что могли бы описать нашу радость и благодарность Богу, врачам НМИЦ им.В.А.Алмазова, детскому хоспису "Дом с маяком и ВАМ - нашим родным, друзьям, знакомым и даже незнакомым добрым и неравнодушным людям!❤️
На протяжении всего нелегкого больничного пути мы чувствовали вашу поддержку и наша вера в светлое будущее становилась все крепче с каждым днем! 
Вы помогли нам найти силы, чтобы пережить боль утраты и справиться с тяжелейшим испытанием...
Вы помогли нам финансово и предоставили возможность приобретения необходимого для нашего малыша оборудования!
А выписка из больницы и воссоединение с семьей стали лучшим подарком на Темочкины полгода!
СПАСИБО, дорогие, за вашу любовь и добрые сердца❤️!!!!!
_

30085923_170719726976200_3480549038917419008_n.jpg 30590178_2017612618505977_5264249025665695744_n.jpg
Артемка на удивление спокойный и радостный малыш! Бесконечные болезненные и ужасно неприятные процедуры не заставили его бояться людей. Он с удовольствием улыбается и поет свои малышовые песенки. Впереди длительный восстановительный процесс, ведь находясь в вынужденной позе, да с зафиксированными ручками малыш просто не мог научиться переворачиваться на животик, ползать и садиться.. Массаж и гимнастика помогут его мышцам окрепнуть. Любовь близких, игры и прогулки помогут получать новые впечатления и навыки. 

Первые дни дома. Удовольствие от игрушек и прогулок получает и малыш и взрослые рядом!Теперь, когда всегда рядом дыхательный аппарат не страшно, если малыш заснет не только дома, но и в машине или в коляске в парке!

IMG_1484.JPG IMG_1620.JPG IMG_1619.JPG
А какое же *СЧАСТЬЕ* - держать на руках внука!!!

IMG_1588.JPG 30087750_223898498361435_738819892005830656_n.jpg

----------

aichka (19.04.2018), Borkova Pavlovo (19.04.2018), galy-a (20.04.2018), Irina Sirin (26.04.2018), Irina V (19.04.2018), laks_arina (18.04.2018), mara400 (22.04.2018), MarinaMi (19.04.2018), mila110153 (24.04.2018), MLV (27.04.2018), mochalova19 (19.04.2018), Natali-S (27.05.2018), nezabudka-8s (18.04.2018), olga kh (18.04.2018), sima (18.04.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (19.04.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.04.2018), Valesy (19.04.2018), viculy (19.04.2018), буссоница (19.04.2018), гунька (19.04.2018), лариса61 (19.04.2018), мадам (19.04.2018), Марина Сухарева (20.04.2018), МарСух (21.05.2018), МУЗЫКАНТИК (21.05.2018), Наталья0405 (19.04.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Озма (19.04.2018), Ольчик Умница (18.04.2018), Парина (18.04.2018), Раиса2001 (19.04.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (18.04.2018), Татиана 65 (19.04.2018), татуся (20.04.2018), Шевячок (20.04.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, какие РАДОСТНЫЕ вести!!! Свершилось!!! И, представь, сколько людей вместе с вами, вздохнули облегченно!) Все-таки дом есть дом! И, дай Бог, все наладится так, что вы не будете ощущать вечной тревоги и даже страха. Пусть радует Темочка своей улыбкой, позитивом, пусть учится всему, чему некогда было еще учиться, потому что все время приходилось лечиться. И пусть ваши счастливые улыбки тоже помогают такому хорошему мальчику расти здоровеньким, крепким и очень любимым! ВСЕ ХОРОШО!!! Слава Богу - ВСЕ ХОРОШО!!!

----------

Natali-S (27.05.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018), Варшава (19.04.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Ирина,очень рада за Вас.Правильно Олечка написала,многие вздохнули с облегчением. Растите по-быстрее,не болейте и лучше к докторам больше не попадать.
Артемка,ты- МОЛОДЕЦ!Счастья и здоровья тебе,малыш. :Tender:  Родителям и бабушке ,радости от общения с внуком и сыном.

----------

olga kh (19.04.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## Nich Tanya

Ирина, мы все переживали, ждали и вот теперь все вздохнём! Я очень рада, что вы уже дома!!!! Растите, крепните, набирайтесь сил и здоровья!  Счастья Вам всем, а малышу особенно!  :Smile3:

----------

olga kh (19.04.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## Лорис

Ирина, очень рады за Вас. С такой поддержкой у Вас и у Вашего малыша всё получится. 
Желаю здоровья, здоровья, здоровья!!!

----------

olga kh (19.04.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## Курица

> А какое же СЧАСТЬЕ - держать на руках внука!!!


смотрю фото-и вместе с тобой плачу от радости.

Мама Тёмы и бабушка Тимы-Таня Курочка

----------

olga kh (19.04.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018), Варшава (19.04.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

И смеюсь, и плачу... Так трогательно и тепло написали и Валюша, и Ирочка. Спасибо, Ириша, что делишься новостями и показываешь нам замечательного парня. Снова и снова будем желать - Тёмочка, будь здоров! На фото видно, что мальчик не только красавчик, но и очень смышлёный и любознательный. Уверена, что он очень быстро постигнет все малышовые премудрости и будет радовать и родных людей, и далёких друзей. А все тревоги пусть останутся в прошлом.

----------

olga kh (19.04.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## ivano

Ирина,слава Богу,все дома!
Слёзы радости выступают смотря на Артемку!!!
Счастья,любви,здоровья,спокойствия!!!!!!

----------

olga kh (19.04.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Очень рада за ВАС! Здоровья, сил и терпения. Все будет хорошо.

----------

olga kh (19.04.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Дорогие, милые, добрые люди! ОТ ВСЕГО СЕРДЦА  поздравляю вас с такой радостью! Пусть Ирочка ваше СЧАСТЬЕ растёт  всем вам на радость! Пишите, мы рады любой  вашей весточке взросления и выздоровления!

----------

olga kh (19.04.2018), Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> А какое же СЧАСТЬЕ - держать на руках внука!!!


Ирочка, очень за вас с Темой рада! Дай Бог вам всего самого хорошего, а плохое пусть скорее забудется!

----------

Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## Наталья0405

Ирочка! Какое счастье - Темочка дома!!! Ура!!! Господи, спасибо за то, что малыш теперь дома в окружении своих родителей и бабушки!  Дома р стены помогают... Расти, малыш, и радуй своими успехами своих родных и всех нас.

----------

Vitolda (19.04.2018)

----------


## ОЙКОВ

Ой, какие хорошие новости! Ирочка, искренне рада за вас! Дай Бог Темочке сил и Божьего благословения!

----------

Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## lenik

Ирочка! Какое счастье, что у вас всё хорошо.Спасибо, что показываете ваше чудо, такой Тёмочка замечательный, глазки всё понимают.У вас всё будет хорошо!!! Счастья вам и здоровья. Пишите о ваших успехах, очень хочется знать, как вы растете, тем более как наши девочки сказали, что это и наш внучок. :Aga:

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## Vera1983

Как хорошо когда все дома! Знаю, что у Тёмочки впереди счастливые , радостные дни в кругу любящих родных. Здоровья нашему внучику и всем кто рядом с ним.

----------

Vitolda (22.04.2018)

----------


## Парина

> Поздним вечером в минувшую пятницу Артемка приехал домой из больницы!!!


Ирочка, очень-очень рада за вас всех, будем надеяться только на лучшее! Поправляйся, Артёмка, твои смышлёные глазки ещё должны увидеть весь мир!!!!!

----------

aichka (20.04.2018), lenik (23.04.2018), Vitolda (20.04.2018)

----------


## yu-k-a

Невозможно без слез читать! Слезы радости за Артемку, за вас всех, кто окружает этого чудесного малыша! Вы невероятно сильные люди, столько пережить, и боль утраты, и, казалось бы, безвыходная ситуация. Но, все хорошо! Вы справились! Мы все переживали и молились, кто как мог.
Живи, малыш! Ты должен жить!!! Расти, милый, радуй своим детским лепетом и новыми подвигами!!!

----------

Natali-S (27.05.2018), ttanya (11.07.2018), Vitolda (22.04.2018)

----------


## mara400

Какое же это счастье, что вы счастливы! А мы счастливы за вас! Растите, крепните и все будет хорошо!
Учусь у вас стойкости  и мужества. Спасибо за то, что вы есть!

----------

Vitolda (22.04.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня день рождения моей Валюшки - моей любимой старшей дочки!!!

Даже не верится, что она уже совсем-совсем взрослая и сама уже мама! Так ярки впечатления того дня, когда девочка моя только появилась на свет! Вроде бы совсем недавно мы называли ее щеканчиком... потом - вишенкой, если на головушке задорно торчали вверх два крошечных хвостика, или редисочкой, если хвостик был один...

Валечка всегда была серьёзной, надежной и основательной, даже когда ещё не была старшей! Потому и не возникло сомнений, можно ли ее в 17 отпустить в свободное плавание, дать самостоятельно строить свою судьбу! Я так рада, что километры между нами не делают далекими наши души!!!

Она очень сильная, мой яркий солнечный лучик!!! Но хочется, чтобы эта сила в жизни была нужна как можно реже! Чтобы можно было понежиться и отдохнуть в спрятанной в глубине души женской слабости!

Вроде бы только вчера впервые принесли мне покормить тугой кулёчек с записочкой на клеёночке... А теперь моя дочка - сама мама!

image (14).jpg 30087759_2197918840429303_7665357944262754304_n.jpg image (11).jpg 1.jpg 30589921_455874924848373_2513338402611396608_n.jpgimage (3).jpg image (2).jpg 2.jpg
Смотрю на фотографии маленькой Валюшки - и сомнений не остается - на кого похож наш Артемка!!!

----------

aichka (25.04.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), EVGESKA (20.05.2018), Irina Sirin (26.04.2018), Irina V (25.04.2018), lenik (26.04.2018), mara400 (26.04.2018), MarinaMi (02.05.2018), MLV (29.04.2018), mochalova19 (04.05.2018), Natali-S (27.05.2018), NikTanechka (22.05.2018), olga kh (25.04.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.05.2018), ttanya (18.05.2018), Valesy (28.04.2018), viculy (26.04.2018), буссоница (25.04.2018), Валя Муза (15.05.2018), Елена М (27.04.2018), Ирина-Ирен (27.06.2018), лариса61 (21.05.2018), Людмилая (25.04.2018), мадам (27.04.2018), Наталья0405 (25.04.2018), НСА (23.10.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Поздравляю дочку с днем рождения! Всего ей самого хорошего!



> Смотрю на фотографии маленькой Валюшки - и сомнений не остается - на кого похож наш Артемка!!!


Очень похожи!

----------

Vitolda (26.04.2018)

----------


## Курица

> и сомнений не остается - на кого похож наш Артемка!!!


одно лицо)

Имениннице Валентинке-здоровья,сил и Ангела-Хранителя рядом!

Мамочке-сил и здоровья) и -тоже-Небесного покровителя.

И обеим- стихи *Ольги Гражданцевой*:

Сердце каждой мамы — 
Сеточка из шрамов... 
Каждый плач ребёнка — крошечный рубец... 
Сбитые коленки, 
Кровь из пальца-венки... 
Без таких отметок нет у мам сердец. 

Кашель и ангина, 
Жар у дочки, сына... 
Точечки ветрянки, ночи, что без сна... 
Кабинет зубного, 
Страх и слёзки снова... 
Держит мама в сердце... Помнит всё сполна. 

Первые обиды — 
Маленькие с виду... 
Только сердце мамы чувствует их боль... 
С каждым новым шрамом 
Жарче сердце мамы... 
— "Ты не бойся, крошка, я всегда с тобой!" 

Солнышки взрослеют, 
Ссорятся, болеют... 
Постигают взрослой жизни виражи... 
Но всё так же мамы 
Собирают шрамы... 
Отпечатки боли... Острые ножи... 

Эта связь, как чудо, 
Держится повсюду... 
Половину боли мама заберёт... 
Если сможет — больше, 
Только бы подольше 
Сил её хватило... Знать бы наперёд... 

Если только надо, 
Мама будет рядом... 
Нужно — приголубит, нужно — помолчит... 
Сердце каждой мамы — 
Сеточка из шрамов... 
Но без этих шрамов сердце не стучит...

----------

lenik (26.04.2018), mochalova19 (27.07.2018), Natali-S (27.05.2018), NikTanechka (22.05.2018), Valesy (28.04.2018), Vitolda (26.04.2018), лариса61 (20.05.2018), Марина Сухарева (08.05.2018), НСА (23.10.2018)

----------


## olga kh

*Ириша, поздравляю с дочкой - твоим продолжением, твоей радостью, твоим счастьем!!! Здоровья Валюше, только позитивных событий! Пусть впереди - только все ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШЕЕ!!!* :Yes4:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

lenik (26.04.2018), Vitolda (26.04.2018)

----------


## Татиана 65

Ирина, года пролетают со скоростью света, и сегодня, в очередной день рождения твоей замечательной доченьки,  искренне желаю ей счастья, здоровья, семейного благополучия.  Пусть ангел-хранитель всегда будет за спиной у твоей доченьки!
 Артемка  это копия своей мамочки. Счастья вашей дружной семье!

----------

lenik (26.04.2018), Natali-S (27.05.2018), Vitolda (26.04.2018)

----------


## MLV

Ирина, очень рада, что Артёмка дома. Это такое счастье. Валюша с днём рождения! Счастья семейного радости в воспитании малыша. У тебя очень сильная девочка! Ты просто молодец, так воспитала дочь!

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), olga kh (28.04.2018), Vitolda (27.04.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

ВАЖНЫЙ ДЕНЬ вчера был у нас!
И такой светлый, несмотря на ливень в  Москве..)
Наконец-то завершили таинство Крещения (проведенное в январе в больнице) обрядом воцерковления в храме.
И у Темочки появились замечательные крестные родители!
Будь счастлив, наш малыш! И пусть твой Ангел Хранитель всегда оберегает тебя!!!

31890461_2116865011931605_8710001266048106496_n.jpg 32583930_2083036358634369_5553053475736125440_n.jpg 32153772_805002846363312_4036118215594606592_n.jpg 32019231_386519895181982_7852800453183012864_n.jpg
Артемке уже 7 месяцев. На редкость активный, общительный и жизнерадостный малыш! Главная задача сейчас - укрепить его, закалить. Вся семья настроена на то, что наличие дыхательной аппаратуры не должно мешать активному образу жизни! Темочка подолгу гуляет каждый день в парке в Кузьминках. На выходные вся семья выезжает на дачу, где Артемка с мамой проведет все лето. 

31779332_385785868608111_7361020147965886464_n.jpg 30912377_2120629001550843_4320430907262500864_n.jpg 30855392_226636954759991_5951644200494694400_n.jpg


А это наша *"шоколадка Артемка"* еще прохладным дачным вечером 9 мая:

31702816_205652426708270_5807555624036204544_n.jpg

----------

aichka (20.05.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), EVGESKA (20.05.2018), Irina55 (20.05.2018), ivano (21.05.2018), laratet (08.06.2018), lenik (20.05.2018), mara400 (09.06.2018), MarinaMi (20.05.2018), mila110153 (21.05.2018), mochalova19 (27.07.2018), Natali-S (27.05.2018), NikTanechka (22.05.2018), olga kh (20.05.2018), Raisa Vayner (22.07.2018), tatyna-12159 (21.05.2018), ttanya (11.07.2018), Valesy (28.08.2018), viculy (21.05.2018), буссоница (20.05.2018), Варшава (20.05.2018), Ганина Галина (20.05.2018), говорушка (03.06.2018), гунька (21.05.2018), Елена М (20.05.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (20.05.2018), Ирина-Ирен (27.06.2018), Курица (20.05.2018), лариса61 (20.05.2018), Марина Сухарева (21.05.2018), Наталья0405 (02.06.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Ольга Сара (20.05.2018), Парина (20.05.2018), Раиса2001 (21.05.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (20.05.2018), Татиана 65 (21.05.2018)

----------


## лариса61

ИРИНА, СПАСИБО ДОРОГАЯ ЗА СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ "РЕПОРТАЖ". ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ, ОЧЕНЬ РАДА ЗА ВСЕХ ВАС!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.05.2018)

----------


## Курица

> наша "шоколадка Артемка"


смотрели вместе с моей внучкой НАСТЕЙ.
Очень рады за вас, за удивительного Тёмочку, дай Бог вам всем сил и здоровья!

----------

Vitolda (20.05.2018)

----------


## lenik

Ирочка! Спасибо за хорошие новости про Артёмочку!!! Здоровья вам и счастья!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.05.2018)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

Так здорово, вас всех видеть счастливыми! Радости и добра вам!

----------

Vitolda (20.05.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Поздравляю вас всех, Ириша!!! очень важное СОБЫТИЕ! Нарадоваться не могу на вас, смотрю - не нагляжусь! Как понятно твое "бабулечкинское")) состояние!..Хочется все показать, объяснить, удивить!.. Мир такой огромный, в нем столько всего интересного, что, конечно, Темушке необходимо знать) Наверное, говоришь, поешь, не переставая. Да, дорогая?)) Пусть Артемкино лето будет солнечным, цветочным, поменьшекомариным)) Набирайтесь сил, мама Валюша с сыночком - впереди только хорошее!!!

----------

lenik (22.05.2018), Natali-S (27.05.2018), Vitolda (20.05.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

Большун и красавчик! Теперь такой серьёзный, обстоятельный парень. Дай Бог ему здоровья и счастья в жизни. Спасибо, Ириша, что делишься с нами, даёшь возможность порадоваться замечательному человечку. Пусть никогда в жизни у него не будет больше тяжёлых испытаний. Хорошего тёпленького лета, Тёмка!

----------

lenik (22.05.2018), Natali-S (27.05.2018), olga kh (21.05.2018), Vitolda (21.05.2018), Ирина-Ирен (27.06.2018), Марина Сухарева (21.05.2018), Раиса2001 (21.05.2018)

----------


## Елена М

Ира, вы все большие молодцы, пусть в дальнейшем все будет только радостно, положительно, мажорно. Солнышко пусть укрепит здоровье  Тёмочки и подарит ему много новых летних впечатлений. Пусть всю вашу семью оберегает Ангел под своим крылом.

----------

lenik (22.05.2018), Natali-S (27.05.2018), olga kh (21.05.2018), Vitolda (21.05.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Ирочка, спасибо огромное, что так открыто делишься с нами своим счастьем! А это ведь настоящее счастье - такая светлая, добрая семья, такой прекрасный малыш! И чувствуешь свою сопричастность к происходящему. Так радостно!!!
*Расти, малыш!!! Взрослей!!! Пусть тебя никогда не покидает Ангел хранитель!!! Здоровья тебе, большунчик* (какое замечательное слово придумала Мариша!)

----------

lenik (22.05.2018), MarinaMi (01.06.2018), Natali-S (27.05.2018), olga kh (21.05.2018), ttanya (11.07.2018), Vitolda (21.05.2018), Олюр (02.06.2018)

----------


## СТС

Какой красавец, Темушка!  Здоровья тебе, малыш,  и еще раз здоровья!

----------

Vitolda (03.06.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Вчера в Москве  Детский хоспис "Дом с маяком" организовал День памяти ушедших деток, находившихся под опекой хосписа. В память о самых любимых родители посадили яблонево-грушевый сад. Есть там и Ромочкина яблонька! Пусть растет!!!!!

33477630_376397916205790_8436086462570561536_n.jpg 33372324_247524019145796_8274277503883804672_n.jpg 33736450_176928943146185_309072761517506560_n.jpg
И стихи моей Валюши:

Ты ушел, не закрывая дверь,
И покинул этот мир большой.
Но тебя я чувствую, поверь.
Пусть теперь не кожей, но душой.
.
Ты остался в сердце навсегда.
Мысленно целую вновь и вновь.
Ты - мой ангел, ты - моя звезда,
Мое чудо и моя любовь.
.
Та любовь, что дарит силы жить,
Та, что освещает путь вперед.
Прошлое не стоит ворошить.
Ты ушел, но чувство не уйдет.
.
Пусть мне больно и я плохо сплю,
Но теперь я знаю - все не зря!
Потому что я тебя люблю,
Не смотря на дни календаря.

----------

aichka (04.06.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), Irina Sirin (23.08.2018), Irina V (04.06.2018), laratet (08.06.2018), lenik (04.06.2018), mara400 (09.06.2018), MarinaMi (09.06.2018), mila110153 (14.06.2018), mochalova19 (27.07.2018), Natali-S (20.08.2018), NikTanechka (27.07.2018), olga kh (05.06.2018), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (06.08.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.06.2018), ttanya (11.07.2018), Valenta (30.07.2018), Valesy (28.08.2018), viculy (30.08.2018), vils77 (19.08.2018), Анжела72 (10.06.2018), буссоница (04.06.2018), Варшава (04.06.2018), Ганина Галина (04.06.2018), Ирина-Ирен (27.06.2018), лариса61 (04.06.2018), Лорис (04.06.2018), мадам (30.06.2018), Марина Сухарева (08.06.2018), МарСух (02.09.2018), мила 35 (06.06.2018), Наталья0405 (04.06.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Ольга Сара (04.06.2018), Олюр (25.06.2018), Парина (13.07.2018), Раиса2001 (04.06.2018), Тиса (31.07.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Пусть Ромочка будет ангелом хранителем для Артёмушки!

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), lenik (04.06.2018), Natali-S (20.08.2018), olga kh (05.06.2018), Vitolda (04.06.2018), Ирина-Ирен (27.06.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Вчера Артемке исполнилось 9 месяцев! Удивительно солнечный малыш!!! 
В его жизни сейчас ТАК много всего первого!!! Первое лето на даче, когда с утра до вечера - на воздухе! Можно поваляться, забавляясь с игрушками и весело кувыркаться в большущем ящике, сделанном когда-то для сушки орехов... Можно принимать водные процедуры - тоже на воздухе, под яблонькой.. Можно сладко заснуть в коляске и дышать, дышать свежим и чистым воздухом!!! Пусть во сне и с помощью аппарата НИВЛ, но именно этим - чистым, почти лесным воздухом!

34669985_614865042227074_2993186945082851328_n.jpg 35328203_482925612162796_3636732410785169408_n.jpg 35425869_331281080735227_6346138514295357440_n.jpg вистать.jpg 35928286_183259959187900_3008233130348773376_n.jpg
Этот воздух помогает малышу крепнуть! Возможной даже стала первая прививка! Консультации и сами прививки нашему особенному мальчику проводят в институте иммунологии, после тщательных осмотров и обследований по составленному для него графику. Поэтому первой стала не БЦЖ, как у здоровых малышей, а прививка от полиомиелита импортной вакциной. Тьфу-тьфу, перенес ее малыш спокойно, без каких либо осложнений. На очереди - ревакцинация.

А еще у нас - первый, пока единственный, зуб!!! В связи с этим много слюней и новый навык, который так нравится Темочке, но не всегда радует взрослых, особенно если во время еды применяется. С огромным удовольствием озорник плюется, при этом явно испытывая наслаждение от результата - звуков и фонтана брызг. 

Темка на редкость не капризный малыш! Капризы и слезы с самого рождения - только по делу, когда дискомфорт какой-то испытывает.. Подолгу может заниматься с игрушками сам. Но и очень рад общению с любящими взрослыми! Особенно с папой, который и в небо подбросит, и на плечах покатает, и о футболе побеседует... Недаром и первое слово, зазвучавшее на днях - папа!

35934469_1957353197910104_2696180078139670528_n.jpg 34982460_188036368568100_2998139072439910400_n.jpg 34982494_161126858088831_9102760005039292416_n.jpg

Наш мальчик сейчас находится под опекой детского хосписа "Дом с маяком". Именно благодаря хоспису нам не страшны возможные отключения электроэнергии на даче, ведь семье выделили источник безперебойного питания. А еще появилась видеоняня. Неспящего малыша, конечно же, никто не оставит одного, а вот когда он засыпает, мама может заняться делами, взяв с собой видеоняню. На экране видны цифры - сатурация (уровень кислорода в крови) и частота дыхания малыша. Зазвучит и звуковой сигнал, если показатели слишком понизятся и мама сможет вовремя изменить настройки аппарата ИВЛ.

Аппаратов у Артемки теперь два. Не страшно, если вдруг один забарахлит и придется отдать его в ремонт, ведь второй - наготове! 
Кто читал мой первый рассказ о мальчиках еще в феврале, до того, как я немного исправила его содержание, возможно помнит, что тогда я говорила, что дыхательную аппаратуру оплатило правительство Московской области и малышам, тогда еще двоим, выдадут ее бесплатно. Этого не произошло... 
В больнице в Питере, куда мама с Артемкой перевелись сразу же после трагедии с Ромочкой, мальчику сначала помогал дышать аппарат РесМед, который во временное пользование предоставили больнице родители 6 летней питерской девочки Вари Середенко, живущей с таким же диагнозом - Синдром Ундины. У них это второй, запасной аппарат. Аппарат этой марки самый удобный и в бытовом плане (легкий, компактный, с ним можно и гулять и путешествовать) и в работе. Но он не сертифицирован в России, поэтому больница не может закупить и использовать такие аппараты в работе. А нужны они многим малышам с теми или иными нарушениями дыхания. С тем же Синдромом Ундины последнее время дети появляются чаше.. то ли экология ухудшилась, то ли диагностика улучшилась.. Именно такой аппарат врачи посоветовали приобрести и для Темочки. Возможно стало это только благодаря помощи небезразличных людей, ВАШЕЙ помощи!
Врачи в Питере помогли моей дочке связаться с представителями фирмы в Финляндии. За первым аппаратом летала в Финляндию близкая знакомая.. Второй аппарат привез сам представитель фирмы, прилетев в Питер, где навестил в больнице нашего Артемку. 
Малыш тогда был на пороге выписки.. а вот в отделение стояла очередь.. полугодовалый Артур, двухмесячная Агата и другие малыши, для помощи которым нужен аппарат в больнице! Одного аппарата Вари Середенко не хватает!
И тогда мы решили, что пусть наш второй аппарат - будет Ромочкиным! Пусть он останется в больнице, где помогли его брату и в память о нашем малыше помогает выжить другим ребятам!
Третий аппарат этот же финн привез Артемке уже в Москву.
Без вашей помощи мы бы не справились! Спасибо!!!

А Ромочка всегда рядом.. в мыслях, в памяти, на фотографиях.. Вот как здесь: в кресле улыбается Артемка, а за спиной, на фотографии - Ромочка.. с разницей в 4,5 месяца: полжизни Темочки и целую Ромашкину жизнь.

35400970_230686147712911_5359919344874684416_n.jpg
Аппарат помогает нашему мальчику полноценно дышать во сне, предотвращая гипоксию мозга. Поэтому малыш озаряет всех своей улыбкой и блеском озорных, умненьких глазенок! 

35459257_197436204291929_8821222021158404096_n.jpg
20-21 июля в Самаре состоится конференция, посвященная синдрому врожденной гиповентиляции легких - так правильно называется наш Синдром Ундины. Приедут на него врачи из разных городов России, так или иначе связанные с лечением болезни, и врачи из Великобритании, Германии, имеющие большой опыт в этом направлении, в том числе - большой опыт операций по вживлению стимуляторов диафрагмальных нервов. 
На эту конференцию поедут и Артемкины мама с папой, причем зарегистрировались они и как врачи (ведь оба они - врачи), и как родители. Первоначально планировали взять с собой и малыша, чтобы проконсультировать его у зарубежных врачей... Но после конференции врачи приедут в Москву и консультацию можно будет получить там. Что и сделаем! После этого будет понятнее ответ на вопрос - когда и где лучше провести операцию нашему мальчику.

----------

aichka (13.07.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), EVGESKA (15.07.2018), Irina V (13.07.2018), ivano (20.08.2018), laratet (13.07.2018), lenik (23.07.2018), MarinaMi (14.07.2018), mochalova19 (27.07.2018), Natali-S (20.08.2018), nezabudka-8s (13.07.2018), NikTanechka (27.07.2018), olga kh (15.07.2018), Raisa Vayner (22.07.2018), stranikira (12.08.2018), Valenta (30.07.2018), Valesy (28.08.2018), viculy (20.08.2018), vils77 (19.08.2018), буссоница (13.07.2018), Ганина Галина (14.07.2018), гунька (13.07.2018), Ирина Викторовна муза (16.07.2018), Курица (07.08.2018), лариса61 (11.08.2018), Лорис (14.07.2018), Марина Сухарева (25.07.2018), мила 35 (31.07.2018), Наталья0405 (13.07.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Ольга Сара (13.07.2018), Парина (13.07.2018), Раиса2001 (15.07.2018), Светлана Игнатьева (21.07.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (13.07.2018)

----------


## гунька

Ириша, как я рада твоим хорошим новостям!!!!!!!!!! Здоровья Темочке, и еще миллион раз здоровья!!!!! И еще раз спасибо неравнодушным людям! На фоне событий с нашим так называемым правительством еще радостнее сознавать, что добрых людей гораздо!!! ГОРАЗДО больше!!!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (13.07.2018), lenik (23.07.2018), Natali-S (20.08.2018), olga kh (15.07.2018), Vitolda (13.07.2018), мила 35 (31.07.2018), Парина (13.07.2018)

----------


## Лорис

Я так рада за Вас.
Прекрасный мальчик.
Желаю Вам здоровья и всего самого хорошего.
А улыбка малыша просто заразительная, как солнышко.

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), lenik (23.07.2018), Natali-S (20.08.2018), olga kh (15.07.2018), Vitolda (14.07.2018), мила 35 (31.07.2018)

----------


## Татиана 65

Какое счастье видеть подрастающего жизнерадостного Артемку! Такой веселый, обаятельный  карапуз! Здоровья, здоровья и здоровья мальчугану!
Ирина, поздравляю с первым зубиком внука и желаю вашей семье найти самую лучшую клинику для операции.

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), lenik (23.07.2018), olga kh (15.07.2018), Vitolda (14.07.2018), мила 35 (31.07.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, самое дорогое, что есть на земле, это маленькое, пухленькое, улыбчевое солнышко. Пусть счастье шагает рядом с вами. Очень рада за вас!!!!

----------

aichka (14.07.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), lenik (23.07.2018), olga kh (15.07.2018), Vitolda (14.07.2018), мила 35 (31.07.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Вчера Артемке исполнилось 9 месяцев! Удивительно солнечный малыш!!!


Ирочка, спасибо тебе! Спасибо за твои рассказы о Тёмушке. Спасибо, что несмотря ни на что, вы все радуетесь и верите. Вот именно так и надо жить! Не горевать, не посыпать голову пеплом, не хныкать, не раскисать! Двигаться, двигаться и двигаться вперед! И - С УЛЫБКОЙ! С ВЕРОЙ!
ВСЁ будет у вас хорошо!

Темочка! Дорогой наш мальчик! Милое солнышко! Расти и держись! Ты будешь замечательным парнем с большой душой!! Такой же душой, как у всей твоей семьи!!!

----------

aichka (14.07.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), lenik (23.07.2018), Natali-S (20.08.2018), NikTanechka (27.07.2018), olga kh (15.07.2018), Vitolda (14.07.2018), мила 35 (31.07.2018), Раиса2001 (15.07.2018), Тиса (31.07.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

Ирина, как приятно читать хорошие новости об Артёмке и искренне радоваться вместе с вами!!! Такой замечательный, жизнерадостный мальчишка, глядя на которого, хочется верить, что всё получится, и болезнь рано или поздно отступит!

----------

aichka (27.07.2018), lenik (04.08.2018), Vitolda (27.07.2018), мила 35 (31.07.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Ирина, очень рада за ВАС, за ТЁМАЧКУ!!!!!! Вы сильные! И обязательно всё будет у ВАС хорошо! Спасибо за такую хорошую новость!

----------

Vitolda (19.08.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Вот уже несколько месяцев странички этой темы посвящены моим внукам Ромочке и Артемке. Рассказам о трагических и радостных событиях, о помощи и доброте, о негодовании и благодарности.. Размышлениям - вашим, моим, моей дочки..

Валюша - другое поколение, и основная трибуна в соцсетях для нее - Instagram. Там, наряду с простым выставлением фотографий растущего малыша моя девочка делится своими сокровенными мыслями. Я несколько раз уже цитировала ее стихи и строки. Сделаю это снова. 

37934236_244805919499789_7619998227714015232_n.jpg
*ОБНИМАЙ.*
Неинстаграммный формат поста. Не «причесанный», не поднимающий настроение, не несущий полезной информации и призов в розыгрыше за репост, не требующий тыкнуть на сердечко, чтобы прочесть продолжение.
Этот пост не для лайков, не для сочувствия и жалости. Ой, нет.
Я лишь хочу писать о том, что в душе. Как есть, без фильтров.
И сегодня пишу потому, что скучаю. Очень. Вот уже 5 месяцев не могу обнять тебя, малыш. Могла примерно столько же, чуть меньше. Могла, но недообнимала.
Теперь, когда назад не перемотать, но все напоминает о тебе, я не перестаю думать, почему? Почему все время что-то было между нами? 
Кювез, твоя хрупкость, и мой дурацкий страх уронить, раздавить, повредить...
Реанимация, где «сегодня не пустим» или «проходите на полчаса»; интубационная трубка и снова только потрогать.
Тебе лучше, есть диагноз, есть выход, мы строим планы и мечтаем, ты любимец медсестер, улыбаешься всем и гулишь. ОБНИМАЙ! Но нет же: «Мамочка, Вы ж его так к рукам приучите! Он без Вас по ночам орет, положите».
С каждым днем ты плачешь все больше и громче. Но уже однозначно от боли. И только я тебя понимаю. А вокруг снова «вот видишь, какой капризный стал, избаловала, не таскай ты его на руках». Вы серьезно?! ТАСКАЙ!
Но теперь уже точно нельзя. Отек мозга, риск вклинения, кома.. теперь дни напролет твоя рука в моей, поцелуи, мысли о том, чувствуешь ли ты меня и навязчивая идея, смогу ли когда-нибудь снова обнять.
Я взяла тебя на руки.. в тот самый страшный день, когда уже точно не чувствовал. 
Я никогда себя не прощу, но верю, что ты меня простишь, мой ангел. 
Обнимаю душой.
*ОБНИМАЙТЕ.*

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), Irina V (19.08.2018), ivano (20.08.2018), lenik (19.08.2018), mochalova19 (20.08.2018), Natali-S (20.08.2018), NikTanechka (20.08.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Valenta (04.11.2018), Valesy (28.08.2018), viculy (20.08.2018), vils77 (19.08.2018), буссоница (19.08.2018), МарСух (02.09.2018), Наталья0405 (21.08.2018), нонна (07.09.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Раиса2001 (20.08.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (19.08.2018), Татиана 65 (19.08.2018)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Плачу... И прошу у Господа сил для Валюши...

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), Valenta (04.11.2018), Vitolda (19.08.2018), буссоница (19.08.2018), нонна (07.09.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один августовский Валюшин пост.

Вы задумывались о том, что счастливое детство это маленькое подобие Рая на земле? Ну ведь и правда) Все вокруг необычайно интересно и удивительно красиво! Малыш не видит и не осознает изъянов окружающего мира и еще не несет ответственности за "глобальные" мирские дела. Ему не важен бренд его мимимишной одежды, марка игрушечной машинки, есть ли кубики на сладком пузике и ППшный ли сегодня ужин.
А если рядом любящие и заботливые родные, то малышу спокойно, комфортно и очень радостно☺️ Ведь главное для него - быть в коконе любви.

Дети с синдромом Ундины могут жить счастливо. ЛЮБЫЕ дети могут жить счастливо. Я могу утверждать это однозначно как мама с совершенно полярным опытом. И я хочу, чтобы об этом знали! Ведь от знаний так много зависит...
❗️Своевременно поставленный диагноз, грамотные назначения, представление о прогнозах, поддержка, ранняя выписка ДОМОЙ и в принципе выписка! Ведь многие, даже врачи, не знают о том, что детей на ИВЛ можно и НУЖНО отправлять в родное уютное гнездышко

LRNY3978.jpg WYDE2225.jpg ODAH0494.jpg 37900737_272943456769962_1332326128261529600_n.jpg 37367492_160075484802109_562728114065506304_n.jpg

----------

aichka (30.08.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), Irina Sirin (23.08.2018), Irina V (20.08.2018), ivano (20.08.2018), krinka (20.02.2019), lenik (19.08.2018), margo57 (24.10.2018), MarinaMi (20.08.2018), mochalova19 (20.08.2018), Natali-S (20.08.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.08.2018), NikTanechka (20.08.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Raisa Vayner (05.09.2018), Skania (08.09.2018), ttanya (02.03.2019), Valenta (04.11.2018), Valesy (28.08.2018), varvara7371 (10.10.2018), Vera1983 (18.02.2019), viculy (20.08.2018), vils77 (19.08.2018), Алена43 (08.09.2018), буссоница (19.08.2018), Варшава (21.08.2018), гунька (20.08.2018), Лилия60 (23.10.2018), Наталья0405 (21.08.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Парина (20.08.2018), Раиса2001 (20.08.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (19.08.2018), Татиана 65 (21.10.2018), Тиса (24.09.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*И для всех гостей темы от Артемки:
С ЯБЛОЧНЫМ СПАСОМ!!!*

JZRJ6871.jpg EUEG6731.jpg
RSNX5304.jpg HLWA9501.jpg

----------

aichka (30.08.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), Irina Sirin (23.08.2018), Irina V (20.08.2018), Irina61 (08.11.2018), krinka (20.02.2019), Lempi (05.11.2018), lenik (19.08.2018), MarinaMi (20.08.2018), mochalova19 (20.08.2018), Natali-S (20.08.2018), nezabudka-8s (19.08.2018), NikTanechka (20.08.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Raisa Vayner (05.09.2018), Skania (08.09.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (20.08.2018), ttanya (02.03.2019), Valenta (04.11.2018), Valesy (28.08.2018), Vera1983 (18.02.2019), viculy (20.08.2018), vils77 (19.08.2018), Алена43 (08.09.2018), буссоница (19.08.2018), Варшава (21.08.2018), Ганина Галина (04.11.2018), гунька (20.08.2018), Елена М (22.02.2019), К.Т.В. (07.11.2018), Лилия60 (23.10.2018), Наталья0405 (21.08.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Ольчик Умница (19.08.2018), Парина (20.08.2018), Раиса2001 (20.08.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (19.08.2018), Татиана 65 (21.10.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Скоро закончится первое лето нашего малыша! 4 месяца дома!!! Он заметно окреп, подрос и повзрослел. 

37059974_2125262300832008_6285361411342204928_n.jpg ICNP3919.jpg
Радует нас первыми словами и звуками. Папа и баба - звучит просто замечательно! Ситуативно - вполне понятно - произносятся бабах и бух, с удовольствием распевает - ля-ля-ля, а вот "мама" - никак не получится...
С интересом знакомится с окружающим миром - трогает, рассматривает..

VDAC7023.jpg BRRE6997.jpg QYNZ1464.jpg
Самое любимое дело - плавать в бассейне, который для малыша установили на даче!!! Жаль, сезон заканчивается...

OZXR1507.jpg FNUU9669.jpg
Радует нас новыми навыками. Мы не сравниваем с возрастными нормами! Главное - виден огромный прогресс!!! С каждым днем навыки появляются и совершенствуются! Очень помогают этому занятия со взрослыми и массаж. Не могу не сказать здесь большущее спасибо Жегуновой Татьяне (Курица), которая в июле организовала небольшой дополнительный сбор среди участников своего воркшопа. Благодаря этому стало возможным оплатить в июле на 5 сеансов массажа больше!

Малыш устойчиво сидит и садится из приподнятого положения (из другого пока не получается). Более успешными стали попытки ползать. До желаемого мальчик добирается, но дается ему это с трудом и на настоящее ползание пока мало похоже. Легко может докатиться! Но уже ОЧЕНЬ хочет доползти! Удивляют логические цепочки действий. Лежащую рядом с ногами игрушку малыш либо ножкой двигает к руке, а затем берет, либо поднимает вверх ухватив двумя ногами, а затем перехватывает руками.
Еще раз скажу - мы не ориентируемся на возрастные нормы. Самое важное - прогресс!!! Помогаем малышу всеми способами! 
Я взялась за иголку и швейную машинку, чего не делала с тех пор, когда мои дети были малышами и я украшала их крошечную одежку аппликациями или перешивала свои платья для дочки. Теперь шью развивающие книжки для Артемки! 

GIMO2215.jpg DPUT2719.jpg
А подробнее об этом - вот здесь: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5491531

----------

aichka (30.08.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), Irina V (21.08.2018), Irina61 (08.11.2018), krinka (20.02.2019), Lempi (05.11.2018), lenik (27.08.2018), margo57 (24.10.2018), mochalova19 (24.10.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), Skania (08.09.2018), ttanya (02.03.2019), Valenta (04.11.2018), Valesy (28.08.2018), varvara7371 (10.10.2018), vetlost (04.11.2018), viculy (30.08.2018), Алена43 (08.09.2018), Варшава (21.08.2018), Ганина Галина (21.08.2018), Елена М (22.02.2019), К.Т.В. (07.11.2018), Лилия60 (23.10.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Парина (21.08.2018), Раиса2001 (30.08.2018), Татиана 65 (21.10.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

На нашем пути встречается много замечательных людей, которые помогают Артемке приблизиться к здоровью, жить радостно. Об одной из них, Марии Елисеевой, которая лично оплатила реанимобиль для перевозки малыша на лечение в Питер, я уже рассказывала. Образ жизни Марии - благотворительность! И не только материальная, но и множество дел! И сейчас Марии и опекаемым ею детям сиротам нужна помощь! Пожалуйста, помогите, подписав петицию: https://www.change.org/p/mossobyanin...ptions.control

----------

aichka (30.08.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (30.08.2018), krinka (20.02.2019), Lempi (05.11.2018), lenik (23.09.2018), MarinaMi (12.09.2018), mochalova19 (24.10.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), olga kh (30.08.2018), ttanya (02.03.2019), Valenta (04.11.2018), Valesy (01.09.2018), viculy (21.10.2018), Алена43 (08.09.2018), гунька (30.08.2018), Елена М (22.02.2019), мила 35 (15.10.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Парина (17.02.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

*12 октября Артемке исполнился год!!!
*

IMG_3434.JPG IMG_3424.JPG
Детский хоспис "Дом с маяком" кроме всего прочего подарил малышу фотосессию. Профессиональные фотографии еще не готовы, но на моих, сделанных параллельно с фотографом, можно порадоваться теплому октябрю и семейной радости!

IMG_3630.JPG IMG_3510.JPG IMG_3516.JPG IMG_3729.JPG IMG_3693.JPG IMG_3499.JPG
Радостное событие! Тем более, что малыш догнал в своем развитии возрастные нормы!

Но и с оттенком грусти... Ведь день этот - день рождения БРАТЬЕВ!

IMG_0572.JPG
И глядя на то, как радуется Артемке своему изображению в зеркале (давно, как только вернулся домой из больницы, когда еще по всем меркам ему рано было отождествлять отражение с собой) две мысли крутятся в голове.. Себя ли он видит в зеркале, или думает, что это брат? И С какой бы радостью сейчас мальчики общались бы друг с другом!!!




Не пойму, как повернуть изображения правильно... в компьютере у меня все они стоят верно, головой вверх... Но и удалять их не хочется пока...

----------

aichka (21.10.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (22.10.2018), EVGESKA (23.10.2018), Irina V (21.10.2018), krinka (20.02.2019), Lempi (05.11.2018), lenik (24.10.2018), lenok_64 (05.11.2018), mochalova19 (04.11.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), NikTanechka (21.10.2018), olga kh (28.10.2018), sima (21.10.2018), stranikira (04.11.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (21.10.2018), ttanya (02.03.2019), Valenta (04.11.2018), Valesy (01.11.2018), varvara7371 (12.11.2018), Vera1983 (18.02.2019), vetlost (04.11.2018), viculy (21.10.2018), буссоница (21.10.2018), Варшава (23.10.2018), Ганина Галина (04.11.2018), гунька (21.10.2018), Елена М (22.02.2019), К.Т.В. (07.11.2018), Курица (05.11.2018), лариса61 (21.10.2018), Лилия60 (23.10.2018), Людмилая (21.10.2018), МарСух (29.10.2018), Наталья0405 (02.12.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Ольга Сара (21.10.2018), Ольчик Умница (21.10.2018), Парина (23.10.2018), Раиса2001 (21.10.2018), Светлана Игнатьева (10.11.2018), СИБИРОЧКА (02.03.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (21.10.2018), Татиана 65 (21.10.2018), татуся (21.10.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Ириш, очень мило, рада за вас! Тёмочку с днём рождения! Здоровья малышу, пусть ежедневно мир дарит ему тепло, оберегая от всяких невзгод!

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), lenik (24.10.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), olga kh (28.10.2018), ttanya (02.03.2019), Vitolda (22.10.2018), Лилия60 (23.10.2018), Парина (23.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

Дай Бог нашему мальчику Счастья вдвойне! 
За все его страдания, за страдания родителей и бабушек - ведь на каждый минус должен быть свой ПЛЮС, так пусть счастье и здоровье малыша только плюсуется, множится и крепнет день ото дня!

Такому красивому, эмоциональному, умненькому и обаятельному мальчишке- радости и только солнышка в судьбе! 
Храни  его Господь! :Tender:

----------

krinka (20.02.2019), lenik (24.10.2018), Natali-S (02.11.2018), olga kh (28.10.2018), ttanya (02.03.2019), Valenta (04.11.2018), Vitolda (23.10.2018), Варшава (23.10.2018), НСА (23.10.2018), Парина (23.10.2018)

----------


## НСА

> 12 октября Артемке исполнился год!!!


Ирочка, от всей души поздравляю вас с днём рождения!!! Счастья вашей семье,   здоровья Артёмке, пусть всегда с вами рядом будет  светлое  и  радостное!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), krinka (20.02.2019), Natali-S (02.11.2018), olga kh (28.10.2018), ttanya (02.03.2019), Valenta (04.11.2018), Vitolda (23.10.2018), Парина (23.10.2018)

----------


## Valenta

Ириш, с восторгом (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу!!!!) глядела на ваше чудо-чадушко!!!! Как-то выпала я из информационного пространства и.... парень-то уже стоит! И кудри отрастил!!!!)))) А уж какой добродушный!!!
тьфу на вас!!!! Пусть Тёмчик радует всех нас своими успехами и дальше! И, конечно, дай, Бог, здоровья малышу!

----------

aichka (05.11.2018), krinka (20.02.2019), lenik (08.11.2018), Natali-S (29.12.2018), olga kh (05.11.2018), ttanya (02.03.2019), Vitolda (04.11.2018), Курица (05.11.2018), НСА (04.11.2018), Парина (17.02.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

❗️Знать о CCHS важнее, чем кажется❗️Прочтите 

По данным мировой статистики 1 из 50.000-200.000 детей рождается с синдромом Ундины (врожденный центральный гиповентиляционный синдром - CCHS). Получается, сейчас в России может жить не менее 160 детей с CCHS, однако диагноз установлен лишь у 28. Выходит, большинство детей живёт без диагноза (и, соответственно, правильного лечения) либо не дожило до его подтверждения.
Осведомленность о CCHS крайне низкая даже среди врачей, в связи с чем затруднена диагностика, а это грозит тяжелыми осложнениями вплоть до летального исхода. 
Многие знают от синдроме внезапной детской смерти, мысль о котором приводит в ужас. Родители не дыша склоняются над кроваткой малыша, чтобы услышать его сопение и хоть немного выдохнуть самим. Но почему же умирают дети во сне и как этого не допустить?!

Предположительно, одной из причин СВДС являет CCHS, т.к. он связан с нарушением регуляции дыхания во сне и снижением чувствительности мозга к возникающим из-за неполноценного редкого и поверхностного дыхания гипоксии и гиперкапнии (низкое содержание O2 и повышенное содержание CO2 в крови). Проще говоря, во сне такие детки "забывают" дышать, а мозг не чувствует, что кислорода недостаточно и нужно сделать очередной глубокий вдох. Кислородное "голодание" крайне негативно сказывается на состоянии нервной системы и может привести к тяжелым осложнениям и даже гибели ребёнка.

Апноэ (остановок дыхания >15 сек) может не быть, что ещё более затрудняет диагностику.
Установить дыхательную недостаточность без контроля за насыщением крови кислородом проблематично.
Поэтому важно обратить внимание на следующие неспецифические признаки:
- бледность/посинение носогубного треугольника и ногтевых пластин
- вялость, сонливость
- плохая прибавка веса
- утомляемость при сосании
- редкое и очень поверхностное дыхание во сне
- остановки дыхания>15сек.
Будьте внимательны к детям и не бойтесь гипердиагностики!
Лучше обратить внимание не кажущуюся несерьёзной мелочь, чем упустить что-то очень важное! Ведь при грамотной и своевременно начатой дыхательной поддержке во сне дети с CCHS могут нормально развиваться и жить полноценной жизнью!
#язнаюоcchs #cchs #синдромундины #cchsday #дыханиежизни

43986052_260477581286141_4406425562420600343_n.jpg 44189211_2201855673406738_6743476576187533636_n.jpg
На фото в маске для дыхания, подключенной к аппарату - спит наш Артемка.

----------

aichka (05.11.2018), Atalia (23.02.2019), Irina V (05.11.2018), krinka (20.02.2019), lenik (08.11.2018), Natali-S (29.12.2018), olga kh (05.11.2018), SeverynkaIrina (20.02.2019), stranikira (05.11.2018), Tatiana-Lev12 (05.11.2018), Valenta (07.11.2018), Valesy (10.01.2019), Vera1983 (18.02.2019), Ганина Галина (05.11.2018), НСА (10.11.2018), Парина (17.02.2019), Раиса2001 (19.02.2019), Татиана 65 (13.01.2019), татуся (05.11.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня в 18.00 по московскому времени по 1 каналу в новостях показали сюжет о законе о паллиативной помощи в России. Возможно, в 21.00 в программе "Время" будет повтор этого сюжета. А можно посмотреть по ссылке:  https://www.1tv.ru/news/2019-02-19/3...nie?start=auto В сюжете с 2.44 небольшой кусочек рассказа о наших мальчиках. Сюжет снимался еще в конце мая, поэтому Артемка здесь гораздо меньше и младше, чем сейчас.. для его 1,4 несколько месяцев - это много! В репортаже звучит фраза о том, что деньги на аппаратуру собрали самостоятельно. Самостоятельно - это в смысле без помощи государства и благотворительных фондов. НО!!! С помощью друзей, соцсетей, ВАШЕЙ форумской помощью и помощью ваших репостов!!! Снова и снова - СПАСИБО за то, что наш мальчик может жить полноценной жизнью в семье!!!

Давно не писала в этой теме... Для тех, кто интересуется судьбой малыша расскажу, что все сейчас неплохо. Малыш полностью догнал в своем физическом и психическом развитии своих сверстников. Вовсю не только ходит, но и бегает. Радует нас развитием понимания. Говорить, правда, ленится... Но и этому придет время! Главное - понимает!!!

image34WB35PR.jpg imageUCPUMDBK.jpg

----------

aichka (19.02.2019), Atalia (23.02.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (19.02.2019), Irina Sirin (21.02.2019), Irina V (20.02.2019), krinka (20.02.2019), Lempi (24.03.2019), mochalova19 (15.03.2019), nezabudka-8s (19.02.2019), olga kh (19.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (20.02.2019), sima (19.02.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Valesy (25.02.2019), viculy (21.02.2019), Ада (20.02.2019), гунька (20.02.2019), Лилия60 (19.02.2019), Наталья0405 (21.02.2019), Парина (19.02.2019), Раиса2001 (19.02.2019), Татиана 65 (19.02.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша!!! Наконец-то!!! Пусть все складывается так, как задумывается! А еще я, как будто сама ребенок, помечтаю: пусть все дети рождаются здоровыми, не приобретают никаких заболеваний! Чтобы не приходилось издавать законы, разрабатывать новые технологии лечения... Эх! Какая была бы счастливая жизнь! Сказка...

----------

aichka (19.02.2019), Atalia (23.02.2019), krinka (20.02.2019), nezabudka-8s (19.02.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Vitolda (19.02.2019), Татиана 65 (19.02.2019)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Сегодня в 18.00 по московскому времени по 1 каналу в новостях показали сюжет о законе о паллиативной помощи в России. Возможно, в 21.00 в программе "Время" будет повтор этого сюжета.


Ирочка, твоего сообщения ещё не видела и не знала, что будут показывать. По традиции включили с мужем в 21.00 "Время" смотреть. И вдруг Валюша колыбельную поёт над кроваткой Артёмки, а потом обеих малышей показывают! Я аж подскочила, мужу кричу - так это же нашей Ирины внуки!!! Вот такой эффект неожиданности!))
Очень рада, что показали и что вам наконец-то будет поступать помощь от государства!




> Для тех, кто интересуется судьбой малыша


Иришечка, дорогая, спасибо, что делишься, что рассказываешь! Конечно же, нас интересует судьба и жизнь Артёмки! Ведь она НАШ, родной, форумский! Помним о драгоценных наших мальчиках и молимся! Царствие небесное Ромашечке! Здравия и долгой жизни Артёмочке!!! 
Расти, малыш! За двоих расти и крепни! Пусть у тебя будет всё хорошо!

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), Irina Sirin (21.02.2019), krinka (20.02.2019), olga kh (20.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (20.02.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Valesy (25.02.2019), Vitolda (20.02.2019), буссоница (20.02.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

Какая хорошая новость! Здоровья всем деткам на свете, да и взрослым по возможности. С поддержкой государства, наверное, будет хоть немного легче. Ириша, спасибо, что показала нам Артёмку. Супер-внук у супер-бабушки!

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), Irina Sirin (21.02.2019), krinka (20.02.2019), olga kh (20.02.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Vitolda (20.02.2019), буссоница (20.02.2019)

----------


## Ада

> Сегодня в 18.00 по московскому времени по 1 каналу в новостях показали сюжет о законе о паллиативной помощи в России. Возможно, в 21.00 в программе "Время" будет повтор этого сюжета.  Для тех, кто интересуется судьбой малыша расскажу, что все сейчас неплохо. Малыш полностью догнал в своем физическом и психическом развитии своих сверстников. Вовсю не только ходит, но и бегает. Радует нас развитием понимания. Говорить, правда, ленится... Но и этому придет время! Главное - понимает!!!


А я видела этот сюжет и сразу поняла, что он про Ваших малышей. Так рада за Вашего Тёму! Желаю двойной радости исчастья ему и всем близким!

----------

Atalia (23.02.2019), Irina Sirin (25.02.2019), krinka (20.02.2019), olga kh (20.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (20.02.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Vitolda (20.02.2019), буссоница (20.02.2019)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша!!! Увидела сегодня твоих ненаглядных) Тот самый сюжет, где Валюша поет колыбельную Темушке) Никак не получалось найти именно то, нужное видео. Правда, там Тема еще смешной малыш, а сейчас-то уже взрослый мальчишка) И сколько же выпало на долю вашей семьи!..Пусть все самое горестное и трудное останется далеко позади! А впереди - только хорошее! Счастья твоему родному внучику-лучику!!! И вам всем - только добра!!!

----------

aichka (25.02.2019), Irina Sirin (21.02.2019), krinka (20.02.2019), lenik (04.03.2019), MarinaMi (20.02.2019), nezabudka-8s (22.02.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Vitolda (20.02.2019), Екатерина Шваб (04.03.2019), Лилия60 (07.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня в интернет СМИ "Правмир" опубликовали статью, в которой в том числе - интервью с Сашей  -  папой наших Ромочки и Артемки. 
В этой статье - о четырех папах... Беседа с нашим - последняя, нижняя.

https://www.pravmir.ru/ya-znayu-chto...imalno-lyubit/

----------

aichka (25.02.2019), Atalia (23.02.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (22.02.2019), EVGESKA (04.03.2019), galusikn (26.03.2019), Irina Sirin (22.02.2019), jarinka (02.03.2019), krinka (10.03.2019), laratet (10.03.2019), Lempi (24.03.2019), lenik (04.03.2019), MarinaMi (22.02.2019), nezabudka-8s (22.02.2019), olga kh (22.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (25.02.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Valenta (05.03.2019), Valesy (25.02.2019), Варшава (23.02.2019), Лилия60 (22.02.2019), Марина Сухарева (03.03.2019), Раиса2001 (22.02.2019)

----------


## Удомля

> с 2.44 небольшой кусочек рассказа о наших мальчиках.


Ирочка, я видела этот сюжет и сразу поняла, что про вас! Желаю Артемке расти большим и сильным! Всей вашей семье здоровья!

----------

aichka (25.02.2019), galusikn (26.03.2019), Irina Sirin (24.02.2019), lenik (04.03.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Vitolda (23.02.2019), Лилия60 (24.02.2019)

----------


## Atalia

Ирина, здоровья вашему внучеку! Счастья  вашей семье!

----------

aichka (25.02.2019), galusikn (26.03.2019), Irina Sirin (24.02.2019), lenik (04.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (25.02.2019), Vitolda (23.02.2019), Лилия60 (24.05.2019)

----------


## solnet

ИРИНА, ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ТЕМОЧКУ С ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ! Вам уже годик, пусть растет за двоих и радует вас своими детскими открытиями. Посмотрела новости, это здорово, что государство окажет помощь, часть проблем снимется.

----------

aichka (25.02.2019), galusikn (26.03.2019), Irina Sirin (25.02.2019), lenik (04.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (25.02.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Vitolda (24.02.2019), Лилия60 (24.05.2019)

----------


## Шевячок

> А сегодня в интернет СМИ "Правмир" опубликовали статью, в которой в том числе - интервью с Сашей  -  папой наших Ромочки и Артемки. 
> В этой статье - о четырех папах... Беседа с нашим - последняя, нижняя.
> 
> https://www.pravmir.ru/ya-znayu-chto...imalno-lyubit/


Лежу...читаю статьи разные в телефоне...попадаю на эту...и вдруг СТОП! это же знакомая история про внучат Иры...Давно я сюда не заглядывала. Пусть у Артемки всё получится! И вам всем сил справляться с трудностями.

----------

lenik (04.03.2019), ttanya (02.03.2019), Vitolda (01.03.2019), Лилия60 (24.05.2019), Олюр (06.03.2019)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина.__ Давно не была у Вас в гостях.  Очень рада, что у Темочки все хорошо. Такой смышленый мальчик. Здоровья малышу. Счастья Вашей семье!!!_

----------

galusikn (26.03.2019), lenik (04.03.2019), Vitolda (02.03.2019), Лилия60 (24.05.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Конец зимы и начало весны для нашей семьи тяжелое время... Год назад закончилась жизнь Ромашки.. 

Сейчас с Валей и Сашей, родителями мальчиков, работает психолог. В двух направлениях: помогает им принять неизлечимость болезни Артемки и отпустить Ромочку. Психолог и рекомендует Вале писать. Писать, выплескивая свои чувства, не закапывая их глубоко в душе. И моя дочка пишет... Иногда просто в тетрадках.. Иногда в постах Инстаграмма. Тогда ее слова получают волну реакции! В открытых комментариях, в личных сообщениях.. Кто-то просто проявляет участие, а у кого-то вспоминается свое, больное.. Люди просят - пиши, это нужно и не только тебе!

Читаю ее строки и не могу не отметить - какой хороший слог у моей девочки!!! Вот только не об этом судьба заставляла бы писать... не о боли.. Надеюсь на время, которое не вылечит, но чуть смягчит боль..  

а пока...

51832669_703782266689988_1819548612221698227_n.jpg 28427636_1268916496575019_6934244241493196800_n.jpg IMG_0900.JPG 
image (2).jpg image (3).jpg ин-ку 3.jpg
*Разучилась любить февраль - он украл тебя навсегда.*

_- Что с моим сыном? Я ничего не понимаю, доктор - заикаясь выдавила из себя я. 
В тот момент я чувствовала себя голой. Уязвимой и маленькой. Меня запросто можно было раздавить пальцем. Ещё проще словом. 
Я преданно, будто собачонка, смотрела в глаза приглашенному на беседу со мной нейрохирургу. И ждала от него не только информации, но и поддержки. Но моя надежда вдребезги разбилась о холодный надменный взгляд и язвительный тон.

- Мне Вам что, всю историю болезни прочитать?!Задавайте конкретный вопрос.
- Что с мозгом? Почему ребенок в коме? Что на МРТ?
- Конкретный вопрос - закатив глаза, нетерпеливо перебил врач. 
- Мне сказали, там...кровоизлияние. Какое оно?
- Нет там кровоизлияния. Как и мозга. 
- То есть как.. 
- А вот так. Мозг полностью пропитан кровью, функционировать он больше не будет.

Резко сбило дыхание. Сердце колотилось в горле с той же скоростью, что и у лихорадящего 2ю неделю Артёма.

- Может быть, можно..? - пробормотала я онемевшими губами.
- Нельзя. Изменения необратимые. Уже слишком поздно.
- А если...
- Нет. Мы не могли ничего сделать - отрезал он.
Лечащая врач, стоявшая рядом быстро кивала головой, потряхивая взлохмаченными кудрями, невинно и почти сочувственно моргала и что-то поддакивала наполовину «съеденными» ярко-розовыми губами. 

Но я уже ничего не слышала.
Мне хотелось кричать и бежать от этих резких слов, бьющих колоколом по голове. Но, как в ужасном сне, я стояла безголосая и будто парализованная. И абсолютно потерянная - вне времени и пространства я ощущала только сковывающий холод, невыносимый жар в груди и «сверлящую» боль в центре правой ладони - странное ощущение, с детства сопутствующее острой обиде и несправедливости. 
«Не могли»?! - вы осмелились сказать это матери, в ответ на жалобы которой все предыдущие дни вы все просто усмехались и просили не драматизировать?! Вы говорите о том, что слишком поздно «гинекологу-ремесленнику», на комментарии и просьбы которого вы, в лучшем случае, не реагировали, а то и раздражались, ибо «нечего умничать»?...

Миллион вопросов об убитом мозге моего ребёнка неугомонным роем кружили в моем закипающем мозгу. Но я знала, что не получу на них ответа.
Нейрохирург торопился. Он теребил в руках какие-то снимки и посматривал в сторону выхода из отделения. Я отвлекала его от важных дел, попросив расшифровать МРТ моего, впавшего в кому, сына. Дневники, протоколы операций, отчеты.. Все это было важнее детской жизни и материнских чувств. Я отвлекала его от дел вопросами о том ребёнке, которого скоро не станет. Будто речь шла не о жизни, которая, вот-вот угаснет, не успев начаться, а о заканчивающемся супе, которого не особо-то и хотелось. 

Из роя гулких мыслей вырывает резкая фраза «Если вопросов больше нет, я пошел. Готовьтесь». 

Я не помню, как доползла до палаты и хрипло выдавила «все плохо» на немой вопрос свекрови, сидевшей у Ромкиной кроватки. Самые страшные слова в своей жизни я услышала раздраженно в коридоре, на бегу.. и не смогла их повторить. Если им и суждено было прозвучать, как бы я хотела, чтобы это было не так...


Знаю, как важно научиться судить поступки, а не людей. И, как врач, я даже могу отчасти понять уставшего нейрохирурга, замученного бюрократической писаниной, которая делает его важнейшую работу уже не такой жизнеутверждающей, как, скорее всего, казалось в начале карьеры. 
Вновь и вновь пытаюсь встать на место врача, невольно включающего защитку при вынесении подобных вердиктов, которым нет счета в этой тяжелейшей профессии. 
И безумно хочу обезличить тот промозглый от черствости день, чтобы каждый раз при воспоминании не пекло также сильно в груди, как тогда.
Но у моей травмы все ещё есть голос - голос «выгоревшего» нейрохирурга, пытающегося спасать детские жизни, но забывшего об их ценности...
_

----------

aichka (03.03.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (10.03.2019), EVGESKA (04.03.2019), galusikn (26.03.2019), laks_arina (02.07.2019), Lempi (24.03.2019), lenik (04.03.2019), MarinaMi (04.07.2019), nezabudka-8s (03.03.2019), NikTanechka (25.05.2019), olga kh (04.03.2019), SeverynkaIrina (06.03.2019), Valenta (05.03.2019), Valesy (04.03.2019), valush (16.06.2019), viculy (05.03.2019), Варшава (03.03.2019), Ганина Галина (12.09.2020), гунька (19.05.2019), Екатерина Шваб (03.03.2019), Ирина 23241 (02.12.2019), Лилия60 (24.05.2019), МарСух (29.05.2019), мила 35 (24.08.2019), Мусиенко (05.04.2019), Наталья0405 (09.03.2019), Олюр (06.03.2019), Парина (15.08.2019), Раиса2001 (04.03.2019), Татиана 65 (18.05.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (18.05.2019)

----------


## lenok_64

Какая боль!!! Ирочка, дай Бог, вашей девочке здоровья и сил, веры, что  дальше все будет хорошо!

----------

Vitolda (10.03.2019), Лилия60 (07.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Целый день сегодня делала клип по просьбе дочки. Клип памяти нашего Ромашки.. Завтра детский хоспис "Дом с маяком" проводит ежегодный День Памяти о б ушедших детях.. и о нашем Ромочке тоже..

Людям, так или иначе. близким к искусству свойственно и боль свою выражать через него.. Год назад Валюшка читала свое стихотворение. А в этом - решила спеть. Для того и клип попросила, чтобы ее пение сопровождал. Она будет использовать видео с минусом. А здесь я вариант с плюсом покажу. Очень трудная для моей души работа проделана, чтобы просто так, не показав, в сторону отодвинуть...

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (18.05.2019), EVGESKA (20.05.2019), Irina Sirin (03.07.2019), Irina V (23.05.2019), ivano (18.05.2019), laks_arina (02.07.2019), laratet (24.05.2019), lenik (18.05.2019), MarinaMi (04.07.2019), NikTanechka (25.05.2019), olga kh (04.06.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (18.05.2019), Valesy (16.10.2020), valush (16.06.2019), viculy (27.05.2019), Алена43 (03.07.2019), Варшава (26.05.2019), Ганина Галина (13.08.2019), гунька (19.05.2019), детская (17.07.2019), Добронрава (22.05.2019), Елена М (19.05.2019), Ирина 23241 (02.12.2019), Лилия60 (24.05.2019), Лорис (18.05.2019), марина гайворонская (18.05.2019), МарСух (29.05.2019), Наталья0405 (30.05.2019), НСА (07.02.2020), Парина (19.05.2019), Раиса2001 (20.05.2019), Светлана Игнатьева (11.06.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (18.05.2019), Татиана 65 (18.05.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (18.05.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Давно я не рассказывала в своей счастливой теме о нашем мальчике.. А он тем временем растет и развивается, слава Богу в рамках возрастных норм. Лишь необходимость в аппаратуре для дыхания во время сна не дает забыть о том, что мальчик необычный.

60608611_360142011282402_6852471447118038537_n.jpg
Очень оптимистичный, позитивный, его заразительный заливистый хохот то и дело заставляет улыбнуться всех, кто рядом.
Любопытный, стремиться все разглядеть и потрогать. Ни одна лужица не останется без внимания - в каждую зайдет потопать и измерить глубину, а так же потрогать ручками.
Любит качели и горки, с удовольствием взбирается и спускается по лестнице. С огромным удовольствием вместе с папой плавает в бассейне! От души пачкается весь, когда сам кушает или рисует пальчиковыми красками или маркерами. Из еды, словно итальянец, предпочитает макароны, которые может есть вилкой, но предпочитает руками. И - добрый мальчик - попутно угощает всех, в том числе свои любимые игрушки. 
С каждым днем крепнет любовь к машинам! Утро начинается с того, что малыш с криком "МА!!!!" рвется на родительскую кровать. Нет, не к маме! просто с кровати этой можно выглянуть в окно и с высоты 19 этажа наблюдать за МАшинами! И на прогулке осмотрит каждую!
И еще одна большая любовь - книжки! Может рассматривать их часами, сидя рядом с кем нибудь из взрослых. По кругу сто раз просит повторить самые полюбившиеся стихи или песенки, тыча пальчиком в соответствующую картинку. Стоит Теме услышать любую звучащую музыку - сразу же начинает увлеченно пританцовывать!

59630007_2446912021998600_3460250600732574112_n.jpg 61017805_453946828755328_4228744644002817622_n.jpg 60841945_130573131467956_138373500214157655_n.jpg
И самая большая наша новость. Артемка теперь - старший брат! 1 июля у него родилась сестренка!!! Малыш ласково и нежно целовал сестренку в мамином животике, а теперь - с нетерпением ждет ее появления дома, и конечно же маминого возвращения!

64943721_209501123359181_6275891983004926779_n.jpg 64481999_629285187551673_3000227671561857785_n.jpg

----------

aichka (03.07.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (03.07.2019), Irina Sirin (03.07.2019), Irina V (03.07.2019), laks_arina (03.07.2019), lenik (07.07.2019), MarinaMi (04.07.2019), olga kh (03.07.2019), sima (12.08.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (05.07.2019), Valesy (16.10.2020), viculy (09.12.2019), Алена43 (03.07.2019), Варшава (04.07.2019), Ганина Галина (13.08.2019), Елена М (07.07.2019), Ирина 23241 (02.12.2019), Лилия60 (07.07.2019), Марина Сухарева (05.07.2019), Наталья0405 (24.10.2020), НСА (07.02.2020), Раиса2001 (03.07.2019), Светлана Игнатьева (08.07.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (07.07.2019), Татиана 65 (04.07.2019), чайка61 (08.07.2019), ЭМПАТИЯ (07.07.2019)

----------


## Irina Sirin

> И самая большая наша новость. Артемка теперь - старший брат! 1 июля у него родилась сестренка!!!


*Ур-р-р-а-аааа!!!! 
Вот так новость!!! Я так рада за вас!
*
*Поздравляем с прибавленьем - 
Чудной внучки появлением!
Мир, покой, тепло, уют
с девочкой пускай придут!*

----------

olga kh (03.07.2019), Vitolda (03.07.2019)

----------


## Ледок

_Ирочка, поздравляю!!!_

----------

olga kh (03.07.2019), Vitolda (03.07.2019)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Ирина, от всего сердца поздравляю вашу семью с прибавлением!!! Здоровья, радости и счастья ребятишкам!!! Старший брат- это так гордо звучит!!!

----------

lenik (07.07.2019), olga kh (03.07.2019), Vitolda (03.07.2019)

----------


## laks_arina

> Артемка теперь - старший брат! 1 июля у него родилась сестренка!!!


Ирочка! От всей души поздравляю с таким замечательным событием!!! 

С таким САМЫМ СЧАСТЛИВЫМ мгновением в вашей жизни!!! 

Пусть растёт здоровенькой!!!

----------

lenik (07.07.2019), olga kh (03.07.2019), Valesy (16.10.2020), Vitolda (03.07.2019)

----------


## Людмилая

> Артемка теперь - старший брат! 1 июля у него родилась сестренка!!!


Ирочка, от всей души, от всего сердца ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ вас с таким радостным событием и радуемся вместе с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
УРААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Какой же Артемка славный и как же здорово что он теперь старший брат, а значит защитник и друг!!!!!!!!!!!!
Пусть сестричка у него растет здоровенькой и настоящей леди, ведь она младшенькая девочка!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Поздравляем, Ирочка, всю вашу семью!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

lenik (07.07.2019), olga kh (03.07.2019), Vitolda (03.07.2019), Лилия60 (07.07.2019)

----------


## Алена43

Ирочка, поздравляю с рождением внученьки!!!  :Yahoo:  А Темочке - здоровья. Пусть он будет самым лучшим старшим братиком!

----------

olga kh (03.07.2019), Vitolda (03.07.2019), Лилия60 (07.07.2019)

----------


## olga kh

*Маленькой Принцессе - добро пожаловать в добрую интересную жизнь, где столько всего чудесного! А самое главное - здесь столько любви, что просто даже неудобно было бы не появиться на этой Земле)) Всей вашей семье, Ириша - ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ!!! Пусть детки растут здоровыми и дружными!!!*

----------

lenik (07.07.2019), Vitolda (03.07.2019), Лилия60 (07.07.2019), Олюр (07.07.2019)

----------


## Татиана 65

*Ирина, от всей души  поздравляю с рождением внучки! Счастья, здоровья  маленькой принцессе!*

----------

lenik (07.07.2019), Vitolda (04.07.2019), Лилия60 (07.07.2019), Олюр (07.07.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

Ириша, какая счастливая новость! Поздравляю от всего сердца всю вашу семью! Здоровья и радости малышке! счастья вам всем!

----------

Vitolda (05.07.2019), Лилия60 (07.07.2019), Олюр (07.07.2019)

----------


## Парина

> Артемка теперь - старший брат! 1 июля у него родилась сестренка!!!


Ирочка, от всей души поздравляю вашу семью с появлением на свет самой большой радости и счастья!!! Здоровья, здоровья и ещё тысячу раз здоровья!!!

----------

Vitolda (05.07.2019), Лилия60 (07.07.2019), Олюр (07.07.2019)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> ... А он тем временем растет и развивается, слава Богу в рамках возрастных норм. Лишь необходимость в аппаратуре для дыхания во время сна не дает забыть о том, что мальчик необычный.
> 
> [SIZE=3][COLOR="#800080"]Очень оптимистичный, позитивный, его заразительный заливистый хохот то и дело заставляет улыбнуться всех, кто рядом.
> Любопытный, стремиться все разглядеть и потрогать. Ни одна лужица не останется без внимания - в каждую зайдет потопать и измерить глубину, а так же потрогать ручками...
> 
> И самая большая наша новость. Артемка теперь - старший брат! 1 июля у него родилась сестренка!!!


Господи!!!!!!! Как хорошо-то!!!!!!!! Какие светлые и добрые новости!!!!!!!!
Спасибо, Ирочка, что поделилась!!!!!!!!!!

----------

lenik (07.07.2019), Vitolda (05.07.2019), Лилия60 (07.07.2019), Олюр (07.07.2019), Парина (07.07.2019)

----------


## Олюр

Ирочка, разделяю с Вами радость: с прибавлением семейства! Теперь Вас трое, девчонки!
 Пусть Господь дарует всем детям здоровье и счастье!

 :007:  :007:  :007:

----------

lenik (07.07.2019), Vitolda (07.07.2019), Парина (07.07.2019)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

Ирочка,какое счастье! С улыбкой прочитала про уже повзрослевшего Тему, потом про прекрасное  пополнение в вашей семье! Пусть темные тучи уйдут навсегда и никогда больше не вернутся к вам! Будьте счастливы!  Пусть дети растут здоровыми,  веселыми, радостными! Ура!

----------

lenik (07.07.2019), Vitolda (07.07.2019), Парина (07.07.2019)

----------


## чайка61

> Артемка теперь - старший брат! 1 июля у него родилась сестренка!!!


Ирочка! От всей души поздравляю вашу семью с прибавлением! Желаю всем крепкого здоровья!!!

----------

lenik (16.08.2019), Vitolda (08.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

*МНОГО на свете хороших людей!!!
*
Сегодня моя дочка получила "привет от Ромочки". В электронном письме от психолога, которая работает с ребятами (родителями) от детского хосписа "Дом с маяком". Сейчас у неё отпуск, и она с тремя своими детьми отдыхает у моря. И вот такое письмо прислала:

_Валя, это мои дети сделали. Младшая дочь написала письмо от Ромы, сын бросил послание в бутылке в море, а старшая дочь  - все фоткала и помогла все организовать и купить бутылку ( какие то проблемы в этой мусульманской стране с бутылками)), чтобы красивой была, как Рома
_

IMG-20190811-WA0018.jpg IMG-20190811-WA0016.jpg IMG-20190811-WA0020.jpg IMG-20190811-WA0017.jpg IMG-20190811-WA0022.jpg

----------

aichka (15.10.2020), Borkova Pavlovo (12.08.2019), Irina Sirin (14.08.2019), lenik (16.08.2019), olga kh (11.08.2019), SeverynkaIrina (14.12.2020), ttanya (06.03.2020), Valesy (16.10.2020), viculy (09.12.2019), Ганина Галина (13.08.2019), Ледок (18.09.2020), Парина (11.08.2019), Светлана Игнатьева (12.08.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (11.08.2019), татуся (11.08.2019)

----------


## Парина

> Сегодня моя дочка получила "привет от Ромочки".





> Младшая дочь написала письмо от Ромы


Ириша, а сколько девочке лет? Очень трогательно, ребёнок так чувствует тонко!

----------

Vitolda (12.08.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

> Ириша, а сколько девочке лет? Очень трогательно, ребёнок так чувствует тонко!


Ириш, точно не знаю... Вроде бы около 12. А психолог, мама их - умница! Таких чутких детей растит! и все трое объединились вокруг этой задумки

----------

Irina Sirin (14.08.2019), laks_arina (16.10.2020), olga kh (14.08.2019), ttanya (06.03.2020), viculy (09.12.2019), Парина (15.08.2019)

----------


## varvara7371

И самая большая наша новость. Артемка теперь - старший брат! 1 июля у него родилась сестренка!!! 

Поздравляю! Огромного вам счастья и радости. Пусть ваши детки  растут здоровенькими и умненькими.

----------

laks_arina (16.10.2020), Vitolda (19.09.2020), буссоница (10.09.2020), Лилия60 (10.09.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Ох, как давно я не писала в этой теме!!! Однако знаю, что многих форумчан интересует как растет Артемка. Мальчик многим стал совсем не чужим. После предыдущего поста, желающего счастья и Темке и его младшей сестренке Даше, хочется показать малышей именно как брата и сестру! Эмоции на фотографиях естественные и  ежедневные! Оба счастливы тем, что они друг у друга есть. Даша та еще егоза и непоседа! Сама ласкаться не станет.. Но поцелуи брата - с пеленок - обожает! А он не пройдет мимо - не приласкав! Даше уже год. Теперь уже и общие интересы, общие дела, общие игры появляются.
IMG-20190802-WA0064.jpg IMG-20190802-WA0048.jpg rodinki_undinki_70037163_442363436378274_7736321358766391866_n.jpg rodinki_undinki_80102999_241217600178467_172489557681929691_n.jpg rodinki_undinki_92494516_149443309934148_4753629346527986720_n.jpg IMG-20201005-WA0001.jpg IMG-20200918-WA0002.jpg rodinki_undinki_117859086_194585652092210_4125699320023221316_n.jpg rodinki_undinki_116720874_301184134278096_6233800329517276189_n.jpg IMG-20201004-WA0003.jpg

----------

aichka (15.10.2020), Borkova Pavlovo (17.10.2020), Irina V (12.12.2020), laks_arina (16.10.2020), lenik (10.03.2021), olga kh (16.10.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.10.2020), Valenta (17.10.2020), Valesy (16.10.2020), гунька (13.12.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (21.02.2022), Наталья0405 (24.10.2020), НСА (17.10.2020), Раиса2001 (16.10.2020), Светлана Игнатьева (17.01.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (15.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Три дня назад Артемке исполнилось три года! Солидно! Он полностью догнал своих сверстников в развитии. Поздно начал говорить. Но сейчас говорит много-много, рассказывает сказки, стихи, подпевает песенкам. Больше всего малыш любит книги - готов часами слушать, причем довольно для его возраста серьезные: Малыш и Карлсон, Вовка в тридевятом царстве, Трое из Простоквашино, Домовенок Кузя, Винни Пух. Не в каком-нибудь облегченном варианте, а в самом настоящем. И вторая страсть - машины. Моментально отличает одну модель от другой, всю прогулку комментирует - шкода октавиа уехала, Додж караван припарковался и т.д. Кстати, он знает этих марок машин гораздо больше чем я! И по прежнему нежен и заботлив с сестренкой. 





rodinki_undinki_121123399_389857629071560_4277745936023241236_n.jpg IMG-20201009-WA0000.jpg IMG-20201012-WA0043.jpgIMG-20200629-WA0012.jpg IMG-20201012-WA0005.jpg IMG-20201012-WA0038.jpg IMG-20201012-WA0019.jpg
Днем - обычный малыш. И только ночью дышать помогает маска. Приходится пользоваться ей и днем. Если вдруг малыш заболевает (слава богу это случается редко) дыхательная поддержка нужна и днем. И при просмотре некоторых мультфильмов, когда мальчик становится уж очень спокойным - тоже падает сатурация и приходится надевать маску. Поэтому родители стараются включать телевизор пореже.

80757194_639239883550196_6453552123839740172_n.jpg IMG-20200824-WA0009.jpg rodinki_undinki_73018200_155184369029759_2157098207903193461_n.jpg
С операцией врачи советуют пока не торопиться. Организм справляется с маской, при этом ребенок спит проходя через все стадии сна - и глубокий, и поверхностный. Действие же стимулятора диафрагмального нерва, который устанавливают в процессе операции, направлена на недопущение стадии глубокого сна. То есть человек спит только поверхностно!  Пока мальчик еще маленький, не социализирован и спит только в присутствии родителей - будет обходиться маской и аппаратом неинвазивной вентиляции легких. А когда подрастет настолько, что будет спать вне дома - тогда будем решать вопрос с операцией. И очень надеемся, что наука не стоит на месте и к тому времени придумают что-то более совершенное, чтобы и дальше Артемка спал и глубоко тоже, отдыхая в полной мере.

----------

aichka (15.10.2020), Borkova Pavlovo (17.10.2020), Irina V (16.10.2020), laks_arina (16.10.2020), lenik (10.03.2021), NikTanechka (17.10.2020), olga kh (16.10.2020), SeverynkaIrina (14.12.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (16.10.2020), Valenta (17.10.2020), Valesy (16.10.2020), гунька (16.10.2020), Ирина Викторовна муза (21.02.2022), Лилия60 (16.10.2020), Наталья0405 (24.10.2020), НСА (17.10.2020), Раиса2001 (16.10.2020), Светлана Игнатьева (17.01.2021)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Ирина, искренне рада за Вас и Вашу семью. Приятно читать хорошие новости, особенно в это непростое время. Мир Вашему дому, здоровья родным и близким.

----------

Vitolda (16.10.2020)

----------


## olga kh

Какие хорошие новости!!! Поздравляю замечательного мальчика и всю дружную семью! Храни вас Бог!!!

----------

Vitolda (16.10.2020)

----------


## Valenta

Иришенька, с именинником!!! Пусть все ожидания оправдываются и мечты сбываются!
СПАСИБО, что даёшь возможность порадоваться вместе с вами. Очень рада за обоих малышей!!!

----------

Vitolda (17.10.2020)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, с днем рождения Артёмку, пусть все неприятности скорее отступят, и вас ждёт только  радость и счастье! Здоровья вам!!! Такие чудесные фотографии братика с сестричкой, красивые, дружные.

----------

Vitolda (17.10.2020)

----------


## olga kh

Ирина Б.1.jpg 
*Ирочка-солнышко!!! Пусть все плохое поскорее закончится!!! Доброго здоровья тебе, хорошая!*

----------

aichka (13.12.2020), Vitolda (12.12.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Когда-нибудь мы снова будем вместе,
Лишь помоги мне до тебя дойти,
Чтоб были силы не стоять на месте, 
Чтоб я смогла духовно возрасти.

Когда-нибудь мы снова будем рядом,
Но чтобы вдруг не сбилась я с пути, 
Его своим невинным чистым взглядом
Сквозь тучи испытаний освети.

Когда-нибудь мы вместе будем греться
В лучах любви Небесного Отца.
Тот свет обжёг и дал мне возгореться
Тогда, чтоб не потухла до конца.

Ползу...Но чтоб смогла до вас добраться, 
Подай крыло, мой маленький птенец.
Малыш, я так хочу не сомневаться, 
Что смерть - лишь в вечность дверь, а не конец.

Это стихи Валюши, моей дочки. Сегодня 3 года, как Ромашка среди ангелов

----------

aichka (07.03.2021), Irina V (06.03.2021), krinka (06.03.2021), lenik (10.03.2021), olga kh (06.03.2021), Valenta (06.03.2021), Valesy (17.03.2021), буссоница (06.03.2021), гунька (06.03.2021), Ирина Викторовна муза (21.02.2022), Марина Сухарева (06.03.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (06.03.2021), Татиана 65 (06.03.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

*Хочу поделиться своей радостью!
Сегодня курьер доставил мне посылку из США. 
Награду "Серебряную кнопку" Ютуб за 100 000 подписчиков моего канала.
*

IMG_20220221_123136.jpg IMG_20220221_123211.jpg

----------

aichka (22.02.2022), AntonAsa1 (23.02.2022), Borkova Pavlovo (22.02.2022), Elen 77 (15.03.2022), lenik (21.02.2022), MakaRock (22.02.2022), olga kh (22.02.2022), Valesy (23.02.2022), буссоница (21.02.2022), Ирина Викторовна муза (21.02.2022), Людмилая (21.02.2022), Ольга Сара (22.02.2022), Т.К-Пчелка (21.02.2022)

----------


## Т.К-Пчелка

> *Хочу поделиться своей радостью!
> Сегодня курьер доставил мне посылку из США. 
> Награду "Серебряную кнопку" Ютуб за 100 000 подписчиков моего канала.
> *
> 
> IMG_20220221_123136.jpg IMG_20220221_123211.jpg


*Ирина, Поздравляю!!!!* 

Вы заслужили это по праву - своим трудом и творческим вдохновением!!! 

Спасибо за радость, которую дарите всем нам!

----------

aichka (22.02.2022), Borkova Pavlovo (22.02.2022), laks_arina (22.02.2022), olga kh (22.02.2022), Vitolda (21.02.2022), говорушка (23.02.2022)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, горжусь тобой и восхищаюсь! Твои работы- это такая находка для многих и многих музыкантов не только нашей страны, но и всего мира! Доказательством этого служит такое огромадное количество подписчиков - то есть пользователей твоих замечательных работ! Сколько клипов к песням, сколько ритмических игр и упражнений - таких ярких, игровых, веселых и познавательных! Такое количество таких эстетичных, с высоким вкусом сделанных  видео на классическую музыку!
И всем этим пользуется весь наш мир музыкантов детских садов, студий и музыкальных школ!
Ты заслужила этот чудесный приз! 
Я поздравляю тебя от всей души и желаю получить еще много таких кнопок - ведь твое вдохновение, мастерство и творческий порыв неиссякаемы! 
Спасибо тебе за твоё творчество, мастерство, твое искусство делать музыку видимой, эмоционально и визуально ощутимой, красочной, яркой и удивительной!
Поздравляю! Тебя ценят и любят и знают музыканты многих стран, и это прекрасно! Горжусь дружбой с тобой! :Tender:  Умничка!

----------

olga kh (22.02.2022), Vitolda (22.02.2022)

----------


## olga kh

> Хочу поделиться своей радостью!
> Сегодня курьер доставил мне посылку из США.
> Награду "Серебряную кнопку" Ютуб за 100 000 подписчиков моего канала.


Да ты молодчина, Ириночка!!! Абсолютно заслуженно! Так держать и - продолжать!!!

----------

Vitolda (22.02.2022)

----------

